# New Wyndham Website:  feedback on pros/cons for formal submission to Wyndham



## HitchHiker71 (May 10, 2020)

Outside of TUG I’ve authored several threads on many of the Wyndham Facebook forums to gather data for submission to Wyndham executives sometime this week. Please reply with your own feedback. Let’s keep the comments constructive and pros/cons focused:

*PROS*

It’s mobile device friendly - particularly for touch devices.
The calendar is much easier to navigate for picking dates on touch devices - no more clicking arrows 10-12 times to book a year out.
Search results come back MUCH faster - HUGE WIN
Including other nearby resorts that are also available by default - gives more resort options when searching
Checkbox for date flexibility that adds +/-3 days
Seeing points values while searching across multiple resorts more easily and more quickly
Owner Dashboard - has just about everything users should see at their fingertips

*CONS:*


*ID**TYPE**DETAIL**PRIORITY*1RegressionLoss of the availability calendar for specific resort reservations, including the E, S, and P designations for the booking type for each day.CRITICAL2RegressionLoss of all browse functions (vs search functions) - many users like to browse the list of resorts before having to enter search criteria - currently the website appears to require search criteria to facilitate browse functions. Add browse functions back to allow for resort browsing without required search criteria.HIGH3RegressionNo floorplans (that I can find at least)HIGH4RegressionNo way to exit current booking engine on mobile device - there’s a “continue” blue bar option but no “cancel” option and the browser back button appears to offer an exit option but then when trying to book again you get the “multiple transactions” error.CRITICAL5RegressionCannot add points protection to an existing reservation (at least not that I can find).HIGH6RegressionAccess to Maintenance Fee documents seems to have been removedMEDIUM - workaround available7RegressionProvide the list of resorts in the search drop down box for browsing (as opposed to searching) - users want to be able to browse the data on resorts without having to perform date based availability searches.HIGH8RegressionIf a specific resort doesn’t have availability when searching - please list the resort as unavailable for the date range(s) in scope.HIGH9RegressionPoints calculator function is missingMEDIUM10RegressionAdd the option to restrict an initial search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.  The 'Filter & Sort' function offers this option but not until the initial search is already executed.  Extra clicks waste time when searching.MEDIUM11RegressionKeyword searches in the Availability search boxes for resorts seem to have to include either "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" prefacing the resort name, such as "Wyndham Bonnet" to retrieve Bonnet Creek as a search hit.  This behavior doesn't occur in the website search boxes in comparison - the availability search boxes should behave exactly as the website search boxes do specific to searching for resorts.  Adjust the keyword files for all resorts to not have to include preface words like "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" so that "Bonnet" will immediately pull up "Bonnet Creek" as a search hit for example.HIGH12RegressionAdd back the consolidated points history view that displays all points history on a single webpage - along with the supporting points breakdowns for each past reservation (to enable users to see which points from which buckets/use years were used for each reservation)MEDIUM13RegressionLost option to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM14RegressionLost option to book a 7 night reservation at 13 months out - 6 days is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM15RegressionListing of booked resorts should display the person registered for check-in (whether owner or guest) for the the reservation as it did previouslyMEDIUM16RegressionLost the ability for the map function to pan out to view all resorts at a national/international level. Currently the map only works at a state or multi-state regional level. Expand the map to allow resort display to national/international levels.MEDIUM1BugAudit all URL links on the website to identify and remediate links that aren’t loading correctly (404 errors) - quite a few website links for points charts for example - don't function properly when launching into a new web browser tabHIGH2BugCertain key functions - like the calendar view when searching for availability - are not sizing correctly on smartphones and tablets. Users report having to pinch the calendar to get the website to size properly within the current window.MEDIUM3BugSmartphone calendar search only scrolls up to 11 months into the future (April 2021) - not 13 months. Desktop browsers appear to work fine though.HIGH4BugWhen searching resorts that have multiple buildings, if a single room is available - the building is not listed, however if multiple rooms are available - each room lists the building. A single search hit should also list the building.HIGH1EnhancementAdd a checkbox for flexible duration when performing availability searches.HIGH2EnhancementAdd the ability to search by regional or national options - northeast, southeast, southwest, Midwest, northwest, east/west, USA should all be options - especially given the search indexing issues seem to finally have been resolved - it would be nice to choose a date range and then see everything available in that rangeHIGH3EnhancementAdd a “Exclude nearby resorts” checkbox for those who are only interested in seeing resort specific availability. This checkbox could then be used to show the availability calendar addressed in item one in this list.HIGH4EnhancementAdd a points breakdown by two colors on the current points availability bar - points eligible for deposit vs points ineligible for deposit displayed via two different colors - along with supporting numerical values - to easily know how many current use year points must be used this year vs the points that are eligible for use year deposit.MEDIUM5EnhancementAdd a "Search by Points" checkbox that will allow users to perform searches by input points allotment - if the user only has 230k points available - search and display only items that fall within the points allotment value specifiedMEDIUM6EnhancementAdd a “next available” checkbox when searching a specific resort - this checkbox would iterate through each next available set of dates at that particular resortMEDIUM7EnhancementAdd a “remember me” checkbox for sign-in credentials and save login credentials for future loginsHIGH8EnhancementList a points breakdown in the owner points webpage for the current use year by points eligible for standard vs advance (ARP) bookings.MEDIUM9EnhancementUpdate availability searches to only include Worldmark resorts if there is actually availability at that resort based upon actual search criteria.MEDIUM10EnhancementAdd the same touch-based calendar scroll capability for all touch devices - not just smartphones.  The search calendar function on smartphones utilizes a touch based scroll function - not arrows to move between the months - however tablets - which are also touch based - still require the arrows to move between the months - allow ALL touch-based devices to utilize the calendar scroll function - not just smartphones.MEDIUM11EnhancementAdd a "Saved Searches" function - store and display the last five searches for the user in the drop down box when clicking into the Search boxes (whether the website search boxes or the availability search boxes).  Consider adding a "Saved Searches" area to the Owner dashboard to manage these items.MEDIUM


----------



## schoolmarm (May 11, 2020)

ACK!! Don't do #14...Some of us want to borrow from our next use year OR rent from Wyndham (yeah, that $12/1000 is useful when I need a receipt for business reimbursement). I would like to see resorts that exceed my "available points". 

They also need to take Chicago OFF of the list of resorts. There are other mysterious resorts mentioned (Bavaria, etc.)

Has anyone found a way to find a resort page WITHOUT requesting a reservation. I might have done it once, but it is not intuitive. NEED to be able to look at and compare two rooms...have the points info/size info stay open to avoid clicking back and forth. 

The link to the directory needs to be more prominent. Right now it is at the bottom of the page embedded in the Publications. 

They should fix the default location to either the owner's address, OR their current location. I am not in Florida. That seems to be the default. 

Need the US map with resorts on it, like in the directory. 

Thank you for compiling this.


----------



## Eric B (May 11, 2020)

I don't actually mind #14 being in there as long as it is an option rather than mandatory.  That's how it is phrased.

I would add:

Regression: add the ability to restrict a search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.


----------



## comicbookman (May 11, 2020)

Bug: fix points deposit feature.  Claims not enough points when over 300k points available for deposit.


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

Dashboard- current use year points does not match the current use year displayed.
iPad is touch screen but calendar is the same as before so you still touch the screen 10-12 times to arrow out to book a year out.
Dashboard-resort page are the only places you can book a reservation.
Point deposit feature needs fixed

I haven’t seen it mentioned but I liked the Points history with all use years put together on one page. Now each use year is displayed separately.
If Voyager had options it seems all options are gone. It’s now take it how it is. 

Website just needs cleaned up. Seems like it was rushed out the door for some reason.
Voyager was cleaned up, realigned use years were gone along with irrelevant credit pool buckets. This would fix the points deposit feature & wrong use year on Dashboard.


----------



## comicbookman (May 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Dashboard- current use year points does not match the current use year displayed.
> iPad is touch screen but calendar is the same as before so you still touch the screen 10-12 times to arrow out to book a year out.
> Dashboard-resort page are the only places you can book a reservation.
> Point deposit feature needs fixed
> ...


While I cannot make points deposits, the points displayed on my dashboard do match the use year displayed, and both are correct.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 11, 2020)

Here are my comments.  On your Pros.
#2 was specific to Mobile users.  Laptop users had a drop down.  So, only a pro for Mobile Users.
#3 may have been specific to Mobile users.  Even today, my laptop moves faster than my iphone8 running on the most current OS version.
#5 is nice but, it is not a viable replacement to the calendar.  You got to the month and you saw ALL of your options.  So, this is really not a Pro.

On your Cons
#1 is HUGE.  Not just Major.  It is a terrible step backwards when it comes to using the site for the purpose it was designed, vacation planning.
#6 would not be a con where it not for the elimination of the calendar.  
#14, I'm not a fan of this since unless it's via a box check option.  
Add something about WorldMark.  Don't tell us to call unless a unit is truly available.  It might be part of another con, but, it merits a separate con.  All the clutter requires a lot of scrolling.

I know that they designed this to be more mobile friendly, you've made that very clear.  But, there are many users that prefer a laptop for a variety of reasons, ie, arthiritis, eye conditions, while chilling in the recliner, ease of flipping between wyndham and non-wyndham websites, while at work on a corporate machine, etc. etc. etc.  We really don't need more people searching for vacations in the car while driving!!!

I would encourage folks to send their own feedback, also.  A bucket list is nice but volumes of purposeful comments would probably do more good.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

schoolmarm said:


> ACK!! Don't do #14...Some of us want to borrow from our next use year OR rent from Wyndham (yeah, that $12/1000 is useful when I need a receipt for business reimbursement). I would like to see resorts that exceed my "available points".



I've adjusted the verbiage to make this an option with input, meaning you input the points allotment after choosing the option (probably via a checkbox under advanced search).  It was never intended to be a default just to be clear - it's an enhancement.



> They also need to take Chicago OFF of the list of resorts. There are other mysterious resorts mentioned (Bavaria, etc.)



Agreed however this is a data hygiene issue and this list is limited to functional issues at this time.



> Has anyone found a way to find a resort page WITHOUT requesting a reservation. I might have done it once, but it is not intuitive. NEED to be able to look at and compare two rooms...have the points info/size info stay open to avoid clicking back and forth.



I will work on this today and see if I can post screenshots.



> The link to the directory needs to be more prominent. Right now it is at the bottom of the page embedded in the Publications.



Will take a look at this item.



> They should fix the default location to either the owner's address, OR their current location. I am not in Florida. That seems to be the default.



This already works for touch devices that provide location by default - you receive a pop-up to share your location - and when you say yes - it defaults to your current location.  If you say no, it defaults to Florida.  This should also work on desktops/laptops if you share your location data for the website.



> Need the US map with resorts on it, like in the directory.



This is a browse vs search function and already captured/logged in certain items - but I'll revisit how to better capture this need.



> Thank you for compiling this.



You're all welcome, Wyndham isn't going to fail back - they are failing forward - so the best we can do is to improve on the new website, which is the intention of this thread.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I don't actually mind #14 being in there as long as it is an option rather than mandatory.  That's how it is phrased.
> 
> I would add:
> 
> Regression: add the ability to restrict a search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.



Added as requested  - it's actually already there as an option under the 'Filter & Sort' under Suite Type - however the options are grayed out until after you select a location and date range - so I think what you mean is to allow for this option on initial search - so that's what I've added to the list.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> Bug: fix points deposit feature.  Claims not enough points when over 300k points available for deposit.



I've seen quite a few posts on the Facebook forums about this - along with supporting information that the cause is because the new points buckets combine points that are not eligible for points deposit (like PIC, bonus, and previously deposited points), hence item #13 was added to the list.  Can you confirm for me if this fits your use case?  If so, I will amend item #13 to also have this same color coded bar displayed on the points deposit webpage.


----------



## Eric B (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Added as requested  - it's actually already there as an option under the 'Filter & Sort' under Suite Type - however the options are grayed out until after you select a location and date range - so I think what you mean is to allow for this option on initial search - so that's what I've added to the list.



I saw it grayed out in Filter & Sort, but it never stopped being gray for me.  Might be I was just disgusted with the need to modify my methods of searching/browsing from the old site and gave up before I came up with the proper order to use the aspects of the interface in to get it to work.  I'm also a bit disgusted that checking the box for having flexible dates doesn't have any effect on the outcomes of my searches.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 11, 2020)

I just thought of one more thing...Where are our past reservations?  Some of us need that for business record keeping or just to remember what kind of unit we had last time we were at a resort.

Also--need to find (the pdfs of) yearly assessments. Others probably want other financial info.

I'll try to tool around the website on my MacBook Pro again today.
Thanks for this!


----------



## paxsarah (May 11, 2020)

schoolmarm said:


> Where are our past reservations?


They are kind of in the points transaction history, but with no detail. For past reservations, it will show me where the reservation was and the number of points, check-in date, and confirmation number, but clicking through for detail will not show the unit type, traveler name, etc. Also, if you made a reservation that used points from two different use years, you have to pull down to look at each use year separately and add them up if you want to see the total amount of points for that reservation (and there's no indication otherwise that points would have come from two separate years - you just have to remember that you did it or look at all transactions in different years to see how they line up).


----------



## comicbookman (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I've seen quite a few posts on the Facebook forums about this - along with supporting information that the cause is because the new points buckets combine points that are not eligible for points deposit (like PIC, bonus, and previously deposited points), hence item #13 was added to the list.  Can you confirm for me if this fits your use case?  If so, I will amend item #13 to also have this same color coded bar displayed on the points deposit webpage.


all of the points i have available are eligible, so no "bucket mixing"


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Dashboard- current use year points does not match the current use year displayed.



Please provide a screenshot if you can - so that I can see what you're referring to - mine seems to be accurate. PM me if you don't want to share here.



> iPad is touch screen but calendar is the same as before so you still touch the screen 10-12 times to arrow out to book a year out.



I'm going to be testing on iPad sometime today and will update accordingly.



> Dashboard-resort page are the only places you can book a reservation.



This is working as designed - bring people to the features that you want to have them adopt - the dashboard is where you should start your journey.



> Point deposit feature needs fixed



Please provide specific details on what's not working.



> I haven’t seen it mentioned but I liked the Points history with all use years put together on one page. Now each use year is displayed separately.
> If Voyager had options it seems all options are gone. It’s now take it how it is.



The site is not designed to mimic Voyager it's designed with a mobile first approach and will therefore be quite a bit different than Voyager was and I for one like the new website better overall.  Showing large amounts of data on a single page is something desktop centric- not mobile centric.    That said:

Enhancement:  Add a consolidated points history view that displays all points history on a single webpage.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> They are kind of in the points transaction history, but with no detail. For past reservations, it will show me where the reservation was and the number of points, check-in date, and confirmation number, but clicking through for detail will not show the unit type, traveler name, etc. Also, if you made a reservation that used points from two different use years, you have to pull down to look at each use year separately and add them up if you want to see the total amount of points for that reservation (and there's no indication otherwise that points would have come from two separate years - you just have to remember that you did it or look at all transactions in different years to see how they line up).



Per BD's request - would a consolidated points history webpage address this issue?


----------



## chapjim (May 11, 2020)

Did the inability to book 14 nights make the list?  Someone said you could only book 13 nights.


----------



## kaljor (May 11, 2020)

Agree with a prior poster that on an iPad you still have to click the calendar arrow, no scrolling.

The one big item that’s missing from this list is the inability to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the maximum allowed right now. Desktop and mobile.


----------



## paxsarah (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Per BD's request - would a consolidated points history webpage address this issue?


Yes. An option to view chronological consolidated points history would put those points pulled from multiple use years together. It would be nice to have the option to see both "What exactly happened to all my UY 2020 points?" (which is what they've given us now) and "Where did all the points come from for X reservation?" (which requires some searching around if some of those points came from multiple use years, but would be solved by a consolidated view).

Where I discovered this is I have a reservation in my current year that was showing 0 points. I realized that's because I entirely borrowed points from next year, so I switched to viewing next year's points and I saw the same reservation with the actual amount of points it took to book it. In my case it was obvious because of the 0 points, but looking at a reservation that used points from two years, you might not realize right away that you weren't seeing the full points cost of the reservation.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> all of the points i have available are eligible, so no "bucket mixing"



So do we think this is a bug then?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Did the inability to book 14 nights make the list?  Someone said you could only book 13 nights.



I've seen two reported issues like this.  One is the 13 day maximum booking duration, the other is if you book 13 months out to the day, you can only book 6 days not 7 days - I need to validate both of these reported issues and once validated I will add them to the list.  If someone else could validate the 6 night issue it would be most appreciated.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

kaljor said:


> Agree with a prior poster that on an iPad you still have to click the calendar arrow, no scrolling.
> 
> The one big item that’s missing from this list is the inability to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the maximum allowed right now. Desktop and mobile.



Added as a regression item.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Yes. An option to view chronological consolidated points history would put those points pulled from multiple use years together. It would be nice to have the option to see both "What exactly happened to all my UY 2020 points?" (which is what they've given us now) and "Where did all the points come from for X reservation?" (which requires some searching around if some of those points came from multiple use years, but would be solved by a consolidated view).
> 
> Where I discovered this is I have a reservation in my current year that was showing 0 points. I realized that's because I entirely borrowed points from next year, so I switched to viewing next year's points and I saw the same reservation with the actual amount of points it took to book it. In my case it was obvious because of the 0 points, but looking at a reservation that used points from two years, you might not realize right away that you weren't seeing the full points cost of the reservation.



Added as a regression item.


----------



## thomassontag (May 11, 2020)

Main complaints:
1. Availability calendar---I often want to know a span of time resorts are available. If I want to go to the Carribean in February, let me see what is         available and when without searching each resort individually week by week.


----------



## kaljor (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I've seen two reported issues like this.  One is the 13 day maximum booking duration, the other is if you book 13 months out to the day, you can only book 6 days not 7 days - I need to validate both of these reported issues and once validated I will add them to the list.  If someone else could validate the 6 night issue it would be most appreciated.



I just validated it.  On the desktop and iPad.  Can't check on iPhone because of the bug already on your list where you can't scroll down to the 13th month on mobile.


----------



## BDMX2 (May 11, 2020)

@HitchHiker71 thanks for doing the testing and documentation on this!


----------



## JimmieJames1 (May 11, 2020)

The listing of booked resorts should also show the check-in person assigned to the reservation as it used to - this is a major take away for me to have to open each reservation to see who the check-in person is.

Jim


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

JimmieJames1 said:


> The listing of booked resorts should also show the check-in person assigned to the reservation as it used to - this is a major take away for me to have to open each reservation to see who the check-in person is.
> 
> Jim



Added to the regression list.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Here are my comments.  On your Pros.
> #2 was specific to Mobile users.  Laptop users had a drop down.  So, only a pro for Mobile Users.



Sorry just getting around to replying - I've totally re-arranged the numbers in the lists now LOL.  Agreed, the scroll function only works on smartphones.  It doesn't work on my iPad either - which really doesn't make sense to me since it's still a touch device - I think they're doing it based upon screen real estate - rather than device type - I'll add this as an enhancement request to allow touch devices to utilize the scroll calendar feature.



> #3 may have been specific to Mobile users.  Even today, my laptop moves faster than my iphone8 running on the most current OS version.



So the end result is much quick search result returns regardless of platform yes?



> #5 is nice but, it is not a viable replacement to the calendar.  You got to the month and you saw ALL of your options.  So, this is really not a Pro.



Agreed it's not a replacement.  It's still a useful feature to many.



> On your Cons
> #1 is HUGE.  Not just Major.  It is a terrible step backwards when it comes to using the site for the purpose it was designed, vacation planning.



Upgraded to critical.



> #6 would not be a con where it not for the elimination of the calendar.
> #14, I'm not a fan of this since unless it's via a box check option.



Can you let me know which items you were referring to under the new numbering lists?  I'm no longer sure which ones you're referencing.



> Add something about WorldMark.  Don't tell us to call unless a unit is truly available.  It might be part of another con, but, it merits a separate con.  All the clutter requires a lot of scrolling.



Got it - I'll add this to the list of enhancements.



> I know that they designed this to be more mobile friendly, you've made that very clear.  But, there are many users that prefer a laptop for a variety of reasons, ie, arthiritis, eye conditions, while chilling in the recliner, ease of flipping between wyndham and non-wyndham websites, while at work on a corporate machine, etc. etc. etc.  We really don't need more people searching for vacations in the car while driving!!!



I get it, I really do - but touch devices are the future - and that's where the primary design focus will be, regardless of what anyone thinks.  This is akin to a cloud first development approach - new features are introduced in the cloud/SaaS versions first - and packaged software versions second (or not at all in some cases).  I'm just the messenger - don't kill the messenger. 



> I would encourage folks to send their own feedback, also.  A bucket list is nice but volumes of purposeful comments would probably do more good.



Agree 100% - use the Feedback link on the website - or email your own contacts under separate cover - whatever works best for you.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Just FYI I switched the entire CONS section into a table format since it's getting larger, segmented by the same categories.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 11, 2020)

Here are my comments with your new numbers. I tried to comment where you captured the jist of my thoughts so that you do not repeat any responses.  

On your Pros.
#2 was specific to Mobile users. Laptop users had a drop down, so, only a pro for Mobile Users.  Your new list has this addressed.
#3 may have been specific to Mobile users. Even today, my laptop moves faster than my iphone8 running on the most current OS version.  You missed my point, I never noticed that system as being slow.  And, today, smartphone is definitely not faster than my laptop.  Speed is in the eye of the beholder.  Not a huge win for me.
#5 is nice but, it is not a viable replacement to the calendar. You got to the month and you saw ALL of your options. So, this is really not a Pro.  I stand by this NOT being a pro as the calendar did so much more.

On your Cons
Regression #1 is HUGE. Not just Major. It is a terrible step backwards when it comes to using the site for the purpose it was designed, vacation planning.  *You updated to Critical.*
Enhancement #1 would not be an enhancement were it not for the elimination of the calendar.  *Doing the enhancements will not eliminate the number of searches required to find all availability with a period to time.*  Only the Calendar does this.
*Enhancement #5, *I'm not a fan of this since unless it's via a box check option.
*Enhancement #9*.  Add something about WorldMark. Don't tell us to call unless a unit is truly available. It might be part of another con, but, it merits a separate con. All the clutter requires a lot of scrolling. * This is a HIGH for 2 reason, eliminates all the clutter and unnecessary scrolling plus it lets us know that calling won't be a futile exercise.*

I know that they designed this to be more mobile friendly, you've made that very clear. But, there are many users that prefer a laptop for a variety of reasons, ie, arthiritis, eye conditions, while chilling in the recliner, ease of flipping between wyndham and non-wyndham websites, while at work on a corporate machine, etc. etc. etc. We really don't need more people searching for vacations in the car while driving!!!  *You and I will forever disagree on this, I find multitasking easier on a laptop.  Most people sitting in offices still use laptops. * *I've had a cell phone for 25 years +/- and had a smartphone for roughly half that time.  I was a IT person, as well, I just don't practice that type of work anymore.  I still prefer my laptop except when on the go.  And, I'm certain that while I may not be part of your future, I am part of Wyndhams today.  Laptop users should be considered.*

I would encourage folks to send their own feedback, also. A bucket list is nice but volumes of purposeful comments would probably do more good.


----------



## kaljor (May 11, 2020)

Reading you edited original post, it is an exceptional piece of work, especially in only 2 days.  The newer format is easier to follow, and your comments on the Cons are spot on and should enable the site designers to clearly understand why they are negatives, even if they've never actually used the site in real life.

And thanks to all the users who offered suggestions. We're not just volunteer beta testers, we actually pay Wyndham for the privilege of being beta testers!


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 11, 2020)

@HitchHiker71 thanks for putting the list together.  Is what is listed in the 2nd post the most recent list? 

I haven't seen any mention of alerts. I don't think they are present and/or working.  Expiring points and overlapping reservations, at one time we had alerts, they weren't working for at least the last several months.


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just FYI I switched the entire CONS section into a table format since it's getting larger, segmented by the same categories.


Reservations list was compact with all needed information.
Now bulky without the information. 
Could do without the picture of the resort. 

I sent you a PM. Thank you for putting the time in compiling our feedback


----------



## Eric B (May 11, 2020)

WRT the suggestions about the ability to check WorldMark availability in the Club Wyndham searches, I would support that if and only if it didn't entail worsening the interface for folks that actually own WorldMark accounts.  The interface there, while not perfect, works and shows the amount of availability at specific resorts for specific unit sizes for a 4-month period; I don't want to lose that to help out the guys booking rooms on their phones.  I'm okay with improving the mobile interface, but don't trash what works for others in order to do that.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 11, 2020)

Anyone know where announcements (like COVID status) are located now?


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Anyone know where announcements (like COVID status) are located now?


I’m not sure how I got there but I found it! lol
Clicked on the blue “here” to get to the second page


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 11, 2020)

Did anyone say this?  It makes no sense to default the resort search to my home address.

It would be nice if we could save searches (like when you book a flight on Southwest Airlines, it remembers the last 3).

How about reporting?  We asked for 3 years, and never received, any decent reporting capabilities to see all our reservations or points usage.  I'm not seeing anything in the new system, either.

I don't see the ability to reverse the date order (from oldest to newest and vice versa).  Although thankful to oldest sorting first.  Comically, I do still still have an "orphan" March, 2020, reservation. It was in the old system, and it's still there now.  I expect some day it will disapear (like they used to in the old system).

Interesting the VC's seem to be able to search by available and any number of days, so you know the capability is there. Will they give it to us? I'm surprised they would implement something that would increase call volume. Were the VC's getting lonely?

Personally, I want to search for a particular resort or optionally request the additional ones.  Or let me select the option to restrict my search.


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Did anyone say this?  It makes no sense to default the resort search to my home address.
> 
> It would be nice if we could save searches (like when you book a flight on Southwest Airlines, it remembers the last 3).
> 
> ...


The resort search isn’t available unless you put in Wyndham first, it wants you to search by city or address.

All choices like reservation order are gone. It’s a one way street with no options.

Points history is by use year with only plus or minus points. If you cancel a reservation the points history no longer shows what cancelled reservation the points came from. Very hard to track points with reservations


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

For me Voyager was HEAVEN compared to the new website!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> @HitchHiker71 thanks for putting the list together. Is what is listed in the 2nd post the most recent list?
> 
> I haven't seen any mention of alerts. I don't think they are present and/or working. Expiring points and overlapping reservations, at one time we had alerts, they weren't working for at least the last several months.



All updates are contained in the original post - I’m just editing the content as we go. I don’t know that I’ve ever received an alert of any kind along the line of what you mention. How do the alerts surface? Pop ups on the website? If the alerts are website based - I would recommend banner alerts be used - similar to the banner alert that appears at present for the COVID-19 updates. Let me know how the alerts in question worked in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Did anyone say this? It makes no sense to default the resort search to my home address.
> 
> It would be nice if we could save searches (like when you book a flight on Southwest Airlines, it remembers the last 3).



I like the idea of saved searches - favorites if you will - I will add this to the enhancement section.



> How about reporting? We asked for 3 years, and never received, any decent reporting capabilities to see all our reservations or points usage. I'm not seeing anything in the new system, either.
> 
> I don't see the ability to reverse the date order (from oldest to newest and vice versa). Although thankful to oldest sorting first. Comically, I do still still have an "orphan" March, 2020, reservation. It was in the old system, and it's still there now. I expect some day it will disapear (like they used to in the old system).



Are you referring to historical transactions? If so I see both the ability to choose the scope of transactions and also the ability to sort by date in the Points Summary section via clickable
Column headers on my smartphone. You can choose “All Transactions” and/or “All Use Years”. 



> Interesting the VC's seem to be able to search by available and any number of days, so you know the capability is there. Will they give it to us? I'm surprised they would implement something that would increase call volume. Were the VC's getting lonely?
> 
> Personally, I want to search for a particular resort or optionally request the additional ones. Or let me select the option to restrict my search.



Many of the enhancements already captured are intended to add this type of functionality.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> The resort search isn’t available unless you put in Wyndham first, it wants you to search by city or address.
> 
> All choices like reservation order are gone. It’s a one way street with no options.
> 
> Points history is by use year with only plus or minus points. If you cancel a reservation the points history no longer shows what cancelled reservation the points came from. Very hard to track points with reservations



It depends on what you mean by resort search. The primary search box allows you to search by resort name - in fact that’s what it’s for really. Click the Hamburger icon at the top left of the touch screen. The resort search box is the first item that appears in the list. Start typing any resort name, input “bon” and Bonnet Creek will appear as a drop down choice.

I’ve already replied to Sandy’s post indicating points history by use year or all use years is available, and the dates are sortable via the column header on touch devices. Not sure on the cancellation details but will check that out as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 11, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It depends on what you mean by resort search. The primary search box allows you to search by resort name - in fact that’s what it’s for really. Click the Hamburger icon at the top left of the touch screen. The resort search box is the first item that appears in the list. Start typing any resort name, input “bon” and Bonnet Creek will appear as a drop down choice.


Still doesn’t work on my iPad. Touched “Resorts” then started to search by name


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 11, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Still doesn’t work on my iPad. Touched “Resorts” then started to search by name
> View attachment 20481View attachment 20482View attachment 20483



That’s not the resort search - those are the availability search areas. Click on the Hamburger icon at the very top left of your iPad screen. The icon with three horizontal lines. The search box appears, start typing the resort name from there. Here’s a screenshot from my iPad:







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 12, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s not the resort search - those are the availability search areas. Click on the Hamburger icon at the very top left of your iPad screen. The icon with three horizontal lines. The search box appears, start typing the resort name from there. Here’s a screenshot from my iPad:


For whatever reason the layout on my iPad is different. I never see three horizontal lines. The header doesn’t change when I’m in different areas.
So I touch the search function. It will bring up a list of resorts when a few letters are used. I make a selection. Then the results bring up the same results. Then I have to touch on Margaritaville Rio Mar again to actually go to the Margaritaville Rio Mar Resort page. Then you could search for availability. It’s functional but a heck of a lot of touching-clicking. I’ll stick to the booking function on the dashboard.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 12, 2020)

The Upgrade Opt-in screen suggests that you can upgrade to a”better room” which may be larger or have better amenities. I take this to mean I should be able to upgrade from a 2 bedroom to either a 2 bedroom lockoff or 2 bedroom presidential. I’m looking to make a reservation at La Belle Maison in December. If I select a 1 bedroom, I get the Upgrade Opt In screen. But, if I select the 2 bedroom, I do not, even though there are 2 bedroom lockoffs and presidentials at that location. I can only assume I’m not getting the option because there are no 3 or 4 bedroom units which means I still can’t opt in for an upgrade even though a “better room” could become available. I‘ve only checked this feature at La Belle. Is anyone else seeing the same thing? If so, I would suggest this be added to the list.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s not the resort search - those are the availability search areas.



If I want to search for a resort I would expect to click the menu header called "resorts." When I do that, I get options "explore resorts," "featured destinations," and "resort news." It sure sounds like a resort search is "explore resorts" and when I do that, it gives me the map search which only really searches place names (so, only resorts if their name incidentally happens to contain the place name or I happen to remember that I need to start the name with "Club Wyndham" and then it might come up). If they intended for the resort search to be the website search that comes up with the magnifying glass (on the desktop version, it appears on the right-hand side near my account name), then they should put that type of search bar under the menu header "resorts" --> "explore resorts" instead of the map search. Note that when I do the map search under resorts, I am not searching availability - I can click right through and view the resort info page from those search results.


----------



## Braindead (May 12, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> If I want to search for a resort I would expect to click the menu header called "resorts." When I do that, I get options "explore resorts," "featured destinations," and "resort news." It sure sounds like a resort search is "explore resorts" and when I do that, it gives me the map search which only really searches place names (so, only resorts if their name incidentally happens to contain the place name or I happen to remember that I need to start the name with "Club Wyndham" and then it might come up). If they intended for the resort search to be the website search that comes up with the magnifying glass (on the desktop version, it appears on the right-hand side near my account name), then they should put that type of search bar under the menu header "resorts" --> "explore resorts" instead of the map search. Note that when I do the map search under resorts, I am not searching availability - I can click right through and view the resort info page from those search results.


Exactly, that’s my thinking as well


----------



## Manzana (May 12, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> The Upgrade Opt-in screen suggests that you can upgrade to a”better room” which may be larger or have better amenities. I take this to mean I should be able to upgrade from a 2 bedroom to either a 2 bedroom lockoff or 2 bedroom presidential. I’m looking to make a reservation at La Belle Maison in December. If I select a 1 bedroom, I get the Upgrade Opt In screen. But, if I select the 2 bedroom, I do not, even though there are 2 bedroom lockoffs and presidentials at that location. I can only assume I’m not getting the option because there are no 3 or 4 bedroom units which means I still can’t opt in for an upgrade even though a “better room” could become available. I‘ve only checked this feature at La Belle. Is anyone else seeing the same thing? If so, I would suggest this be added to the list.


I tried that at the Grand Desert and the option was not available.  I booked a 2 bedroom with 2 bedroom lockoff and Presidential available.  There was no upgrade options to either one of them. then I called in to see and they said it was only better view and larger room which to them meant more bedrooms.  I was very excited about the Better Suite option when I saw it but it does not populate what it says it does.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2020)

Every upgrade is worse than the last one.  I cannot see one of my accounts at all.  We have two platinum accounts, converted with former PAHIO weeks.  Our first account has been very difficult to access with the upgrade of four years ago, and now it's worse.  If they won't let me access my points, why am I paying MF's?  Ridiculous.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> *Enhancement #5, *I'm not a fan of this since unless it's via a box check option.



Change made to the item in scope.



> *Enhancement #9*.  Add something about WorldMark. Don't tell us to call unless a unit is truly available. It might be part of another con, but, it merits a separate con. All the clutter requires a lot of scrolling. * This is a HIGH for 2 reason, eliminates all the clutter and unnecessary scrolling plus it lets us know that calling won't be a futile exercise.*




WorldMark added to the list as a distinct item.



> I know that they designed this to be more mobile friendly, you've made that very clear. But, there are many users that prefer a laptop for a variety of reasons, ie, arthiritis, eye conditions, while chilling in the recliner, ease of flipping between wyndham and non-wyndham websites, while at work on a corporate machine, etc. etc. etc. We really don't need more people searching for vacations in the car while driving!!!  *You and I will forever disagree on this, I find multitasking easier on a laptop.  Most people sitting in offices still use laptops. * *I've had a cell phone for 25 years +/- and had a smartphone for roughly half that time.  I was a IT person, as well, I just don't practice that type of work anymore.  I still prefer my laptop except when on the go.  And, I'm certain that while I may not be part of your future, I am part of Wyndhams today.  Laptop users should be considered.*



Understood - we can agree to disagree.  That said, I never said laptops/desktops should not be considered - I said in a cloud first mobile first world - development will be prioritized toward touch devices - as it should be - and laptop/desktop will be prioritized as secondary from a problem/resolution perspective.  In other words - fixes will come for smartphones and tablets first - and desktops/laptops down the line.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

Manzana said:


> I tried that at the Grand Desert and the option was not available.  I booked a 2 bedroom with 2 bedroom lockoff and Presidential available.  There was no upgrade options to either one of them. then I called in to see and they said it was only better view and larger room which to them meant more bedrooms.  I was very excited about the Better Suite option when I saw it but it does not populate what it says it does.



I haven't seen "category upgrades" work either.  I tried this at National Harbor a few times - choosing a 2 bedroom when I saw that a 2 bedroom PR was available at the same time - no upgrade offered when attempting to book.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

Braindead said:


> For whatever reason the layout on my iPad is different. I never see three horizontal lines. The header doesn’t change when I’m in different areas.
> So I touch the search function. It will bring up a list of resorts when a few letters are used. I make a selection. Then the results bring up the same results. Then I have to touch on Margaritaville Rio Mar again to actually go to the Margaritaville Rio Mar Resort page. Then you could search for availability. It’s functional but a heck of a lot of touching-clicking. I’ll stick to the booking function on the dashboard.
> View attachment 20497View attachment 20498View attachment 20499
> View attachment 20500



So you don’t see the three lines at the top left of your iPad Safari browser? Screenshot for reference:







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (May 12, 2020)

Manzana said:


> I tried that at the Grand Desert and the option was not available.  I booked a 2 bedroom with 2 bedroom lockoff and Presidential available.  There was no upgrade options to either one of them. then I called in to see and they said it was only better view and larger room which to them meant more bedrooms.  I was very excited about the Better Suite option when I saw it but it does not populate what it says it does.


Thanks for the update on your phone call. Smdh! Why would they change how the term upgrade is defined on the website but then not make any real operational change? It defies logic.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 12, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> laptop/desktop will be prioritized as secondary


I just have a hard time accepting this given the average age of a Wyndham owner.  Many have shoulder, wrist, elbow disabilities not to mention eye issues when dealing with a 5 inch screen.  AND, they made all these changes to make it mobile friendly, but it still takes DOZENS of clicks and DOZENS of scrolls to manually build an Availability Calendar list of options???  If that is what mobile friendly means, I'm going back to calling someone for help.  If your focus is more the mobile user needs being upgraded before we fix general use and Laptop user issues, you need to FULLY disclose that on everything you write, it's not just about you.  

I always appreciate your feedback and comments, but, on this topic of Laptop users being prioritized as secondary, you are really missing the mark.  There is one thing that needs to be fixed, the Availability Calendar for mobile AND laptop users.  IMHO, Everything else is secondary.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> If I want to search for a resort I would expect to click the menu header called "resorts." When I do that, I get options "explore resorts," "featured destinations," and "resort news." It sure sounds like a resort search is "explore resorts" and when I do that, it gives me the map search which only really searches place names (so, only resorts if their name incidentally happens to contain the place name or I happen to remember that I need to start the name with "Club Wyndham" and then it might come up). If they intended for the resort search to be the website search that comes up with the magnifying glass (on the desktop version, it appears on the right-hand side near my account name), then they should put that type of search bar under the menu header "resorts" --> "explore resorts" instead of the map search. Note that when I do the map search under resorts, I am not searching availability - I can click right through and view the resort info page from those search results.



Addressed under Regression item 11.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I just have a hard time accepting this given the average age of a Wyndham owner.  Many have shoulder, wrist, elbow disabilities not to mention eye issues when dealing with a 5 inch screen.  AND, they made all these changes to make it mobile friendly, but it still takes DOZENS of clicks and DOZENS of scrolls to manually build an Availability Calendar list of options???  If that is what mobile friendly means, I'm going back to calling someone for help.  If your focus is more the mobile user needs being upgraded before we fix general use and Laptop user issues, you need to FULLY disclose that on everything you write, it's not just about you.
> 
> I always appreciate your feedback and comments, but, on this topic of Laptop users being prioritized as secondary, you are really missing the mark.  There is one thing that needs to be fixed, the Availability Calendar for mobile AND laptop users.  IMHO, Everything else is secondary.



Agree 100% that the AC needs to be brought back - the table clearly shows this as job one.  I'm sending this feedback to my Wyndham contacts today.  On the rest, we will agree to disagree.


----------



## Eric B (May 12, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I just have a hard time accepting this given the average age of a Wyndham owner.  Many have shoulder, wrist, elbow disabilities not to mention eye issues when dealing with a 5 inch screen.  AND, they made all these changes to make it mobile friendly, but it still takes DOZENS of clicks and DOZENS of scrolls to manually build an Availability Calendar list of options???  If that is what mobile friendly means, I'm going back to calling someone for help.  If your focus is more the mobile user needs being upgraded before we fix general use and Laptop user issues, you need to FULLY disclose that on everything you write, it's not just about you.
> 
> I always appreciate your feedback and comments, but, on this topic of Laptop users being prioritized as secondary, you are really missing the mark.  There is one thing that needs to be fixed, the Availability Calendar for mobile AND laptop users.  IMHO, Everything else is secondary.





HitchHiker71 said:


> Agree 100% that the AC needs to be brought back - the table clearly shows this as job one.  I'm sending this feedback to my Wyndham contacts today.  On the rest, we will agree to disagree.



Is there any data available on the proportion of users of the owners' side of Club Wyndham accessing using mobile as opposed to laptop or desktop interfaces?  I'd rather not just agree to disagree, but instead would urge making a data-based decision on these types of things.  After all, if the budget supporting "upgrading" or maybe more appropriately changing the software is derived from the program fees paid by current owners, it seems to me that it might possibly be appropriate for the new interface to be useable by those current owners.  That's how I would interpret the comments made by @Cyrus24.  If the desire is to make the interface useable by non-owners in an effort to market to a new segment that prefers a mobile interface over a laptop- or desktop-oriented one, that's an understandable desire and should be paid for out of a marketing budget and not effect the ability of the current owners to use the system.  I hope that we can agree that we should get what we pay for....


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Is there any data available on the proportion of users of the owners' side of Club Wyndham accessing using mobile as opposed to laptop or desktop interfaces?  I'd rather not just agree to disagree, but instead would urge making a data-based decision on these types of things.  After all, if the budget supporting "upgrading" or maybe more appropriately changing the software is derived from the program fees paid by current owners, it seems to me that it might possibly be appropriate for the new interface to be useable by those current owners.  That's how I would interpret the comments made by @Cyrus24.  If the desire is to make the interface useable by non-owners in an effort to market to a new segment that prefers a mobile interface over a laptop- or desktop-oriented one, that's an understandable desire and should be paid for out of a marketing budget and not effect the ability of the current owners to use the system.  I hope that we can agree that we should get what we pay for....



I don't want this thread to get too far off-topic - I want it to stay focused on identifying regressions, bugs and enhancement, i.e. actual website improvements and iterating on the table data.  If we want to have a debate about website development best practices and supporting metrics, and why Wyndham is doing what they are doing - I'd rather take this offline outside of this thread.  Feel free to start another thread - or let's transfer this over to the more generic Wyndham Website thread perhaps.  

Specific to Wyndham specific supporting metrics - I don't have visibility at this time - but will make the ask and see what if anything I get back.


----------



## Braindead (May 12, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So you don’t see the three lines at the top left of your iPad Safari browser? Screenshot for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don’t have the 3 lines on my iPad. Nothing left of “Club Wyndham”. I’m using Safari like you. I do have the lines on my iPhone


----------



## erniecrews (May 12, 2020)

Try it in portrait mode, mine doesn't show in landscape





Braindead said:


> No I don’t have the 3 lines. Nothing left of “Club Wyndham”. I’m using Safari like you. I do have the lines on my iPhone
> View attachment 20509


.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

erniecrews said:


> Try it in portrait mode, mine doesn't show in landscape.



I see the hamburger in both portrait and landscope mode on my iPad 6th gen using Safari browser.  Could be a generational issue of some kind.  This is why it's next to impossible to test across various devices, OS versions, etc.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2020)

I haven't spent a lot of time trying to see if there are exceptions to this, but it appears the top banner with the COVID message only shows up on my phone and not my laptop. Otherwise, I don't see an obvious link to the COVID information on the homepage - it looks like you have to go to Owner Guide --> Resources to get to the COVID info (but at least you _can_ drill down and get to it).


----------



## Braindead (May 12, 2020)

erniecrews said:


> Try it in portrait mode, mine doesn't show in landscape.


That worked. If I want to see the three lines I have to abandon my key pad & stand my iPad up, makes perfect sense! lol


----------



## Braindead (May 12, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time trying to see if there are exceptions to this, but it appears the top banner with the COVID message only shows up on my phone and not my laptop. Otherwise, I don't see an obvious link to the COVID information on the homepage - it looks like you have to go to Owner Guide --> Resources to get to the COVID info (but at least you _can_ drill down and get to it).


The COVID banner just showed up on my iPad for the first time.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time trying to see if there are exceptions to this, but it appears the top banner with the COVID message only shows up on my phone and not my laptop. Otherwise, I don't see an obvious link to the COVID information on the homepage - it looks like you have to go to Owner Guide --> Resources to get to the COVID info (but at least you _can_ drill down and get to it).



I don't see a banner notification via my laptop either.  That said, if you search using keyword "COVID" via the website search bar - it comes right up as the first hit.  One of the big changes this website has implemented is to encourage search vs browse.  This is somewhat hindered by the fact that the availability search boxes don't work particularly well - while the website search boxes work very well from what I've seen to date.  Long story short - use the topline search bar to find what you're looking for - it seems to be the best option we have for now.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 12, 2020)

Braindead said:


> That worked. If I want to see the three lines I have to abandon my key pad & stand my iPad up, makes perfect sense! lol



Modern version of when we used to have to wrap the antenna in aluminum foil and turn it to just the right position to get the local uhf channel!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 12, 2020)

I have formally submitted the itemized list to Wyndham today - will keep everyone posted on updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/384367218281960/posts/3183420198376634
			







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor (May 13, 2020)

WOW.. That was fast!  

Thank you, HitchHiker


----------



## comicbookman (May 13, 2020)

yes Thank you.  If they pull off that time frame, then i will stop complaining and start suggesting.  Now if they would just fix the arp and point deposit functions....


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Is there any data available on the proportion of users of the owners' side of Club Wyndham accessing using mobile as opposed to laptop or desktop interfaces?  I'd rather not just agree to disagree, but instead would urge making a data-based decision on these types of things.  After all, if the budget supporting "upgrading" or maybe more appropriately changing the software is derived from the program fees paid by current owners, it seems to me that it might possibly be appropriate for the new interface to be useable by those current owners.  That's how I would interpret the comments made by @Cyrus24.  If the desire is to make the interface useable by non-owners in an effort to market to a new segment that prefers a mobile interface over a laptop- or desktop-oriented one, that's an understandable desire and should be paid for out of a marketing budget and not effect the ability of the current owners to use the system.  I hope that we can agree that we should get what we pay for....



@Eric B @Cyrus24 sorry for the delay in response.  I have received formal feedback on our asks.  I'm not permitted to share the actual data sources - but I can share general stats that are worth mentioning here.  The data has come back with a mixture of all of our assertions - which is good news - it means that the truth is somewhere in the middle - which is the most likely outcome when it comes to human sentiments IME.  

ClubWyndham Login website usage by device type:

~50% smartphones
~5% tablets
~45% desktop/laptop
I'm awaiting stats on a few more specific queries.  I can tell you that the majority of actual reservations processed (not logins - but actual bookings - majority desktop/laptop still), so while browsing indicates a growing preference toward mobile devices - actual bookings - still advantage laptop/desktop as far as the numbers go).  The trend on smartphones has risen significantly over the past three years especially.  Wyndham is developing with the trend, not against the trend.  That said, the system they are using adapts the content display based upon screen real estate dynamically - this can easily be demonstrated by shrinking the format of your desktop browser to mimic a smartphone screen in size - notice how the website dynamically adapts based upon the real estate available - so while understanding the device type is certainly important from a strategic perspective - the fact that the underlying platform automatically adapts to the device type means it's less important overall to Wyndham from a core website content development perspective.  I can also confirm that this website upgrade involved a complete back end migration using a cloud first mobile first strategy, and using MVP as I've said elsewhere.  This accounts for the considerably improved search performance we're seeing overall.  The back end migration also gives Wyndham many options that Voyager - which was basically just a window over top of the back end itself - never had.  

From a web dev standpoint, Wyndham is using two week agile/scrum sprint release cycles - the next two release cycles are scheduled for late May and early June - subject to change of course.  The updated availability calendar may make it into the early June release - TBD.  We will keep you all posted.

We have a specific ask from the VP we're working with at Wyndham on these improvements - continue to update our regressions/bugs/enhancements list and submit to him on a regular basis for review.  We're also meeting with a PDM (Product Development Manager) sometime next week (best estimate) to review our list in detail - and to establish a cadence on list updates and how to collaborate moving forward.  

Lastly, I was also able to validate that both website logins and reservations have been at or near historic lows over the past two months during their acceleration phases, which is why they accelerated the back end platform migration and the website releases to May timeframe.  The good news overall is that the digital transformation team that performed these updates is willing to work with us directly - and has grown significantly within Wyndham over the past two years - so please keep the feedback coming - both here and via the feedback mechanism on the website itself.  What we are doing here is working and will pay real dividends moving forward.


----------



## paxsarah (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The good news overall is that the digital transformation team that performed these updates is willing to work with us directly - and has grown significantly within Wyndham over the past two years - so please keep the feedback coming - both here and via the feedback mechanism on the website itself. What we are doing here is working and will pay real dividends moving forward.



I will say that the responsiveness of Wyndham to owner suggestions - both in speed and substance - is vastly improved over the same situation three years ago. I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Eric B @Cyrus24 sorry for the delay in response.  I have received formal feedback on our asks.  I'm not permitted to share the actual data sources - but I can share general stats that are worth mentioning here.  The data has come back with a mixture of all of our assertions - which is good news - it means that the truth is somewhere in the middle - which is the most likely outcome when it comes to human sentiments IME.
> 
> ClubWyndham Login website usage by device type:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great feedback.  Nice to know someone with connections.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

My perspective on the mobile v. desktop issue is that I will likely rely heavily on using my desktop.  This is because I have multiple means of getting reservations at some places (e.g., Wyndham and WorldMark accounts that are "priced" differently, as well as the various exchange systems).  Because I have as many TS as I've got, I track my planning and usage of the weeks and points in order to avoid paying more for a vacation than I would otherwise need to and to avoid forgetting to use something I've already paid for.  At this point, I don't believe I can do that on a smart phone and I don't anticipate anyone building an app that would help.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We have a specific ask from the VP we're working with at Wyndham on these improvements


Why did the VP's not ask regular users what they thought of the new website BEFORE they rolled it out?  It seems they should have since this rollout so grossly missed the mark in regard to the Calendar and for those who use Laptops for browsing and booking.  I've attempted to use my phone an equal amount with the laptop since this thing was dropped in our laps.  It's not better than before, the laptop is still easier to use.  Wyndham really needs to understand the demographics of it's customers.  Older people like laptops when relaxing in the recliner and smartphones when on the go.  Laptops are much easier to type on, much easier to see and require less movement (wrist, elbow, shoulder) to use.  There should be some ADA accommodations made. 

Appreciate the stats.  Wyndham should have done this correctly and not rolled out a flawed and buggy hot mess without a lot more testing.  I am glad to know that they listened to our complaints.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Why did the VP's not ask regular users what they thought of the new website BEFORE they rolled it out?  It seems they should have since this rollout so grossly missed the mark in regard to the Calendar and for those who use Laptops for browsing and booking.  I've attempted to use my phone an equal amount with the laptop since this thing was dropped in our laps.  It's not better than before, the laptop is still easier to use.  Wyndham really needs to understand the demographics of it's customers.  Older people like laptops when relaxing in the recliner and smartphones when on the go.  Laptops are much easier to type on, much easier to see and require less movement (wrist, elbow, shoulder) to use.  There should be some ADA accommodations made.
> 
> Appreciate the stats.  Wyndham should have done this correctly and not rolled out a flawed and buggy hot mess without a lot more testing.  I am glad to know that they listened to our complaints.


They did actually get user input. They choose owners who tested the site and gave their thoughts. I missed the calendar deal because I was taking the steps the researcher asked me to take. She asked me to do a booking. Since there is more availability because people are canceling, I was able to book the week I was testing. Had it come back with no availability, I would have had a reason to look for the calendar.  If this were normal circumstances, the missing calendar would have been caught.   I mentioned that I should have had more time to poke around.  It would have given me more opportunities to find the bugs I may have missed the first go around. It would be nice to do it without a researcher looking over your shoulder and directing on what to do. I understand why they do it that way, but we should have time to play with it without interference.

Yes, there are many who use desktops and laptops, but more and more people are using their mobile devices. They have to go with the trend. Not to say they ignore the desktop webpage, but their goal was to make it more mobile friendly because as time passes, more and more people will be using their mobile devices. I personally don’t have any issues booking on the mobile site.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> They did actually get user input. They choose owners who tested the site and gave their thoughts. I missed the calendar deal because I was taking the steps the researcher asked me to take. She asked me to do a booking. Since there is more availability because people are canceling, I was able to book the week I was testing. Had it come back with no availability, I would have had a reason to look for the calendar.  If this were normal circumstances, the missing calendar would have been caught.   I mentioned that I should have had more time to poke around.  It would have given me more opportunities to find the bugs I may have missed the first go around. It would be nice to do it without a researcher looking over your shoulder and directing on what to do. I understand why they do it that way, but we should have time to play with it without interference.
> 
> Yes, there are many who use desktops and laptops, but more and more people are using their mobile devices. They have to go with the trend. Not to say they ignore the desktop webpage, but their goal was to make it more mobile friendly because as time passes, more and more people will be using their mobile devices. I personally don’t have any issues booking on the mobile site.


so what you are saying is they didn't ask users to check out the new website in advance, they had users run through a series of researcher determined steps or procedures.  Mainly a waste of time to be able to say to their bosses, "hey users like what we like"


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> My perspective on the mobile v. desktop issue is that I will likely rely heavily on using my desktop.  This is because I have multiple means of getting reservations at some places (e.g., Wyndham and WorldMark accounts that are "priced" differently, as well as the various exchange systems).  Because I have as many TS as I've got, I track my planning and usage of the weeks and points in order to avoid paying more for a vacation than I would otherwise need to and to avoid forgetting to use something I've already paid for.  At this point, I don't believe I can do that on a smart phone and I don't anticipate anyone building an app that would help.



That makes perfect sense because it sounds like you are effectively a timeshare "power user" and have other processes that are desktop dependent that you rely on to manage your timeshare ownerships.  Interesting that you mention an actual app - I know they are also evaluating the feasibility of an actual mobile app and what functionalities for an app would be useful for owners?  Feedback is requested.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

My thoughts on desirable features for a mobile app:
1. Reservation functionality similar to the web site (once it truly works)
  a. Simple way to find resorts.  The old one had a list you could choose from; currently you have to search for the name and that doesn't really work all that well.  For example, it's about impossible to find the actual page for the Limetree Beach Resort; when you search it gives you a few hundred other options that aren't the resort.
  b. Easy way to do everything that would be a transaction (reserve a stay, add a guest, RCI, PDF, etc.).
2. Useful information for the individual resorts, i.e., mapping with gps interface to get to parking, pools, etc.  Information on restaurants at the resort for ones that have them (menus, hours, reservations, room service orders if they do those, etc.).
3. Transportation assistance to get to resort, e.g., mapping again, info on local area mass transit so I don't have to ask google if I just want to get a bus from the airport.
4. Check in/out functionality - could be limited to VIPs if desired as long as it includes VIPG (i.e., me)

That's just a preliminary list, of course.  Vidanta has one that is fairly decent for some of their resorts, but the needs there are somewhat different than at Wyndham since it's not a points system and the resorts are larger and more complex.  It might be worth a separate thread to collect others' thoughts.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> so what you are saying is they didn't ask users to check out the new website in advance, they had users run through a series of researcher determined steps or procedures.  Mainly a waste of time to be able to say to their bosses, "hey users like what we like"



@Richelle became involved late in the process and was only included in the final testing phase - not the earlier test phases.  There were 12 focus groups for functional testing during the design phases.  Remember, MVP was used, and anyone actually understands what that means, isn't in any way surprised by how this website rollout is being managed.  The good news is with agile scrum and two week sprints - we can expect relatively constant fixes and enhancements to the user experience moving forward.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle became involved late in the process and was only included in the final testing phase - not the earlier test phases.  There were 12 focus groups for functional testing during the design phases.  Remember, MVP was used, and anyone actually understands what that means, isn't in any way surprised by how this website rollout is being managed.  The good news is with agile scrum and two week sprints - we can expect relatively constant changes to the user experience moving forward.



... relatively constant changes or improvements?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> My thoughts on desirable features for a mobile app:
> 1. Reservation functionality similar to the web site (once it truly works)
> a. Simple way to find resorts.  The old one had a list you could choose from; currently you have to search for the name and that doesn't really work all that well.  For example, it's about impossible to find the actual page for the Limetree Beach Resort; when you search it gives you a few hundred other options that aren't the resort.
> b. Easy way to do everything that would be a transaction (reserve a stay, add a guest, RCI, PDF, etc.).
> ...



Got it and thanks for the prompt feedback.  I will start a separate feature list to capture features and enhancements for a mobile app.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> ... relatively constant changes or improvements?



EDITED for accuracy to fixes/enhancements.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> They did actually get user input. They choose owners who tested the site and gave their thoughts. I missed the calendar deal because I was taking the steps the researcher asked me to take. She asked me to do a booking. Since there is more availability because people are canceling, I was able to book the week I was testing. Had it come back with no availability, I would have had a reason to look for the calendar.  If this were normal circumstances, the missing calendar would have been caught.   I mentioned that I should have had more time to poke around.  It would have given me more opportunities to find the bugs I may have missed the first go around. It would be nice to do it without a researcher looking over your shoulder and directing on what to do. I understand why they do it that way, but we should have time to play with it without interference.
> 
> Yes, there are many who use desktops and laptops, but more and more people are using their mobile devices. They have to go with the trend. Not to say they ignore the desktop webpage, but their goal was to make it more mobile friendly because as time passes, more and more people will be using their mobile devices. I personally don’t have any issues booking on the mobile site.


I’m 65 and I almost always use my iPad to access the site. Actually, I use it for almost everything and have ever since I bought my first one about 10 years ago. I also have a Macbook and an iPhone. I will occasionally use my laptop if I happen to be at my desk but that isn’t normally the case. I’m almost always in the recliner or in the sunroom and I always have my iPad with me. Personally, I would have preferred they build a mobile app for the mobile devices and used the full website for the laptop only because I don’t like using the browser on the iPhone. The upgrade did improve that greatly but I will still use my iPad most of the time because it is my device of choice.

 I’m glad they have improved the  performance on all the devices and I appreciate Hitchhiker and Richelle for representing the TUG community. Sure, there are some bugs to work out as there always are. However, I see a lot of improvements already and it sounds like they are going to be quick to react to feedback and fix problems. That was never the case with Voyager.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle became involved late in the process and was only included in the final testing phase - not the earlier test phases.  There were 12 focus groups for functional testing during the design phases.  Remember, MVP was used, and anyone actually understands what that means, isn't in any way surprised by how this website rollout is being managed.  The good news is with agile scrum and two week sprints - we can expect relatively constant fixes and enhancements to the user experience moving forward.


I am not picking on Richelle in any way.  Clearly the focus groups were not made up of Tug users.  Saying that because they used MVP we should not be surprised, is just making excuses for shoddy work.  If a contractor working for my utility put out a piece of software for us to use in this state, they would never work for us again.  Your agile scrum excuse covers the calendar and a few missing features, but not things like the point deposit not working. The level of dysfunction is inexcusable.  I hope they have offered you a large contract for all the work you are doing correcting their mistakes and shear laziness.  At the very least a contribution to TUG is on order.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> but their goal was to make it more mobile friendly because as time passes, more and more people will be using their mobile devices.


They have a LOT of work to do to get me to move, permanently, away from the laptop.  A LOT of work.  Regarding the testing, they really did not let you 'test' it.  I guess they lied about that when they said it was tested.  As you noted, it really was not tested.  Appreciate that tidbit of information.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> ... relatively constant changes or improvements?


Read CHAOS.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> so what you are saying is they didn't ask users to check out the new website in advance, they had users run through a series of researcher determined steps or procedures.  Mainly a waste of time to be able to say to their bosses, "hey users like what we like"



It's not uncommon for companies to focus on certain areas during their product testing.  Someone else involved in that study may have tested a different area.  One hour is not a lot of time to poke around the website, but many people don't want to dedicate more than an hour, so they have to make the most of it.  They use various tools to determine where people go, what features they use, what device they are using, etc.  So in order to get the most bang for your hour, they have to focus on the most used areas.  So in order to test what they wanted me to test, they directed me.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> They have a LOT of work to do to get me to move, permanently, away from the laptop.  A LOT of work.  Regarding the testing, they really did not let you 'test' it.  I guess they lied about that when they said it was tested.  As you noted, it really was not tested.  Appreciate that tidbit of information.



They will likely never go away from laptops or desktops.  They are putting more focus on mobile devices, but they are not trying to do away with laptops.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Read CHAOS.



I'm guessing you don't work in change management?  If you did, you would know what true chaos looked like when it comes to website rollouts.  Anyone who has worked in change management or auditing has dealt with at least one department or company that they deemed the wild west.  That means they fly by the seat of their pants, make changes whenever, let developers have access to prod, and do little if any testing on their own.  This is not it.  From your perspective, it may seem that way because you cannot see beyond the issues you are having.  You see it as chaos because you've had issues, and other people here and on the Facebook groups screamed they have issues.  It's easy to think that it's a mess.  Who you don't hear from are the people who like the site or at a minimum, don't have any issues with it.  Partly because the people who are angry will attack others who disagree with them.  I see that mostly on Facebook.  The other reason is people don't feel the need to sing praises because someone did their job.  They did what is expected of them.  People are more likely to complain, then compliment, and some people just hate change, even if it's for the better.  They will hate the change no matter what.  Love it or hate it, the issues they have dealt with are a cakewalk compared to the Voyager roll out.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> I am not picking on Richelle in any way.  Clearly the focus groups were not made up of Tug users.  Saying that because they used MVP we should not be surprised, is just making excuses for shoddy work.  If a contractor working for my utility put out a piece of software for us to use in this state, they would never work for us again.  Your agile scrum excuse covers the calendar and a few missing features, but not things like the point deposit not working. The level of dysfunction is inexcusable.  I hope they have offered you a large contract for all the work you are doing correcting their mistakes and shear laziness.  At the very least a contribution to TUG is on order.



The value in MVP is that you don't waste resources or your program fee money developing features no one wants or uses.  Obviously they missed the mark on the Calendar, and there may be a reason they left out the floor plans initially.  I am not sure what takes to load thousands of floor plans into the system on top of everything else that had to get moved over.  The contractor may have given you the option but would have done what you would have wanted, provided you'd be willing to pay for it.  Many companies do MVP because it saves money and reduces the junk that gets moved to the new system. 

Edit: I found the comment you made about getting an error when you tried to deposit points.  How many do you know of, have gotten "An error has occurred" (or something of that nature)?


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I'm guessing you don't work in change management?  If you did, you would know what true chaos looked like when it comes to website rollouts.  Anyone who has worked in change management or auditing has dealt with at least one department or company that they deemed the wild west.  That means they fly by the seat of their pants, make changes whenever, let developers have access to prod, and do little if any testing on their own.  This is not it.  From your perspective, it may seem that way because you cannot see beyond the issues you are having.  You see it as chaos because you've had issues, and other people here and on the Facebook groups screamed they have issues.  It's easy to think that it's a mess.  Who you don't hear from are the people who like the site or at a minimum, don't have any issues with it.  Partly because the people who are angry will attack others who disagree with them.  I see that mostly on Facebook.  The other reason is people don't feel the need to sing praises because someone did their job.  They did what is expected of them.  People are more likely to complain, then compliment, and some people just hate change, even if it's for the better.  They will hate the change no matter what.  Love it or hate it, the issues they have dealt with are a cakewalk compared to the Voyager roll out.


I think it's because I DID work in IT back during my working days.  I also worked in Supply Chain Management and in other levels of management . You DO NOT roll out stuff that is only half baked, that does not address the full range of users/customers.  Refer to the list created by Hitchhiker71. Regression items, Bugs.  It's pathetic.  I also read the facebook posts, I don't see people telling those that are happy that they are wrong.  But I do see people telling the ones who feel betrayed by the developers that they are the ones that are wrong, not Wyndham.   I hear it here, as well.  The standard response is that it's a better mobile experience and that the laptop people need to get on the Mobile band wagon.  Give me a Mobile program with gives me what I need, I'm all in.  I use many more apps on my phone than I do use the corresponding webpage on my laptop.  I can handle the mobile experience, but, to repeatedly defend Wyndham while talking down down the laptop experience and laptop user is wrong.

I very much respect and appreciate your help on many many many matters.  But, I do not hate my smartphone, hate change, or hate the people who like the new system.  It's about the fact that Wyndham delivered a crappy 'upgrade'.  And, again, I refer to the list of regressions and bugs put together by hitchhiker71.  Many versus few pros, several of which were clearly debatable. 

I'm patiently waiting on the next set of releases.  I bet they can't deliver as promised.  If they do, I'll recognize the Wyndham VP's for getting it right, per their promise.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

*UPDATED LIST FOR ONGOING TRACKING *

The original list expired for editing so quoting it here and starting a new round of updates:

*PROS*

It’s mobile device friendly - particularly for touch devices.
The calendar is much easier to navigate for picking dates on touch devices - no more clicking arrows 10-12 times to book a year out.
Search results come back MUCH faster - HUGE WIN
Including other nearby resorts that are also available by default - gives more resort options when searching
Checkbox for date flexibility that adds +/-3 days
Seeing points values while searching across multiple resorts more easily and more quickly
Owner Dashboard - has just about everything users should see at their fingertips

*CONS:*


*ID**TYPE**DETAIL**PRIORITY*1RegressionLoss of the availability calendar for specific resort reservations, including the E, S, and P designations for the booking type for each day.CRITICAL2RegressionLoss of all browse functions (vs search functions) - many users like to browse the list of resorts before having to enter search criteria - currently the website appears to require search criteria to facilitate browse functions. Add browse functions back to allow for resort browsing without required search criteria.HIGH3RegressionNo floorplans (that I can find at least)HIGH4RegressionNo way to exit current booking engine on mobile device - there’s a “continue” blue bar option but no “cancel” option and the browser back button appears to offer an exit option but then when trying to book again you get the “multiple transactions” error.CRITICAL5RegressionCannot add points protection to an existing reservation (at least not that I can find).HIGH6RegressionAccess to Maintenance Fee documents seems to have been removedMEDIUM - workaround available7RegressionProvide the list of resorts in the search drop down box for browsing (as opposed to searching) - users want to be able to browse the data on resorts without having to perform date based availability searches.HIGH8RegressionIf a specific resort doesn’t have availability when searching - please list the resort as unavailable for the date range(s) in scope.HIGH9RegressionPoints calculator function is missingMEDIUM10RegressionAdd the option to restrict an initial search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.  The 'Filter & Sort' function offers this option but not until the initial search is already executed.  Extra clicks waste time when searching.MEDIUM11RegressionKeyword searches in the Availability search boxes for resorts seem to have to include either "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" prefacing the resort name, such as "Wyndham Bonnet" to retrieve Bonnet Creek as a search hit.  This behavior doesn't occur in the website search boxes in comparison - the availability search boxes should behave exactly as the website search boxes do specific to searching for resorts.  Adjust the keyword files for all resorts to not have to include preface words like "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" so that "Bonnet" will immediately pull up "Bonnet Creek" as a search hit for example.HIGH12RegressionAdd back the consolidated points history view that displays all points history on a single webpage - along with the supporting points breakdowns for each past reservation (to enable users to see which points from which buckets/use years were used for each reservation)MEDIUM13RegressionLost option to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM14RegressionLost option to book a 7 night reservation at 13 months out - 6 days is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM15RegressionListing of booked resorts should display the person registered for check-in (whether owner or guest) for the the reservation as it did previouslyMEDIUM16RegressionLost the ability for the map function to pan out to view all resorts at a national/international level. Currently the map only works at a state or multi-state regional level. Expand the map to allow resort display to national/international levels.MEDIUM1BugAudit all URL links on the website to identify and remediate links that aren’t loading correctly (404 errors) - quite a few website links for points charts for example - don't function properly when launching into a new web browser tabHIGH2BugCertain key functions - like the calendar view when searching for availability - are not sizing correctly on smartphones and tablets. Users report having to pinch the calendar to get the website to size properly within the current window.MEDIUM3BugSmartphone calendar search only scrolls up to 11 months into the future (April 2021) - not 13 months. Desktop browsers appear to work fine though.HIGH4BugWhen searching resorts that have multiple buildings, if a single room is available - the building is not listed, however if multiple rooms are available - each room lists the building. A single search hit should also list the building.HIGH1EnhancementAdd a checkbox for flexible duration when performing availability searches.HIGH2EnhancementAdd the ability to search by regional or national options - northeast, southeast, southwest, Midwest, northwest, east/west, USA should all be options - especially given the search indexing issues seem to finally have been resolved - it would be nice to choose a date range and then see everything available in that rangeHIGH3EnhancementAdd a “Exclude nearby resorts” checkbox for those who are only interested in seeing resort specific availability. This checkbox could then be used to show the availability calendar addressed in item one in this list.HIGH4EnhancementAdd a points breakdown by two colors on the current points availability bar - points eligible for deposit vs points ineligible for deposit displayed via two different colors - along with supporting numerical values - to easily know how many current use year points must be used this year vs the points that are eligible for use year deposit.MEDIUM5EnhancementAdd a "Search by Points" checkbox that will allow users to perform searches by input points allotment - if the user only has 230k points available - search and display only items that fall within the points allotment value specifiedMEDIUM6EnhancementAdd a “next available” checkbox when searching a specific resort - this checkbox would iterate through each next available set of dates at that particular resortMEDIUM7EnhancementAdd a “remember me” checkbox for sign-in credentials and save login credentials for future loginsHIGH8EnhancementList a points breakdown in the owner points webpage for the current use year by points eligible for standard vs advance (ARP) bookings.MEDIUM9EnhancementUpdate availability searches to only include Worldmark resorts if there is actually availability at that resort based upon actual search criteria.MEDIUM10EnhancementAdd the same touch-based calendar scroll capability for all touch devices - not just smartphones.  The search calendar function on smartphones utilizes a touch based scroll function - not arrows to move between the months - however tablets - which are also touch based - still require the arrows to move between the months - allow ALL touch-based devices to utilize the calendar scroll function - not just smartphones.MEDIUM11EnhancementAdd a "Saved Searches" function - store and display the last five searches for the user in the drop down box when clicking into the Search boxes (whether the website search boxes or the availability search boxes).  Consider adding a "Saved Searches" area to the Owner dashboard to manage these items.MEDIUM12EnhancementFor VIP room upgrades - add a feature that allows for a selection of a category upgrade, room size upgrade, or both.  For example, if an owner books a one bedroom deluxe - and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom presidential is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.  Or if an owner chooses a one bedroom deluxe lower unit (in a tower), and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom deluxe higher unit (in a tower) is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.MEDIUM1Mobile AppReservation functionality similar to the web site (once it truly works)
  a. Simple way to find resorts.  The old one had a list you could choose from; currently you have to search for the name and that doesn't really work all that well.  For example, it's about impossible to find the actual page for the Limetree Beach Resort; when you search it gives you a few hundred other options that aren't the resort.
  b. Easy way to do everything that would be a transaction (reserve a stay, add a guest, RCI, PDF, etc.).TBD2Mobile AppUseful information for the individual resorts, i.e., mapping with gps interface to get to parking, pools, etc.  Information on restaurants at the resort for ones that have them (menus, hours, reservations, room service orders if they do those, etc.).TBD3Mobile AppTransportation assistance to get to resort, e.g., mapping again, info on local area mass transit so I don't have to ask google if I just want to get a bus from the airport.TBD4Mobile AppCheck in/out functionality - could be limited to VIPs if desired as long as it includes VIPG (i.e., me)TBD


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

kaljor said:


> I just validated it.  On the desktop and iPad.  Can't check on iPhone because of the bug already on your list where you can't scroll down to the 13th month on mobile.



Items 13 and 14 on the regression list reflect these reported issues.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

Very nice piece of work!!!  Can't wait to see items be marked as complete.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (May 15, 2020)

At least they’re on 2 week sprints. My company switched from waterfall for development work a few years ago to Agile and we do 3 week sprints with a production release every other sprint. Hopefully they can address the bugs and additional enhancements quickly. Completely switching the backend had to be a major undertaking.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I think it's because I DID work in IT back during my working days.  I also worked in Supply Chain Management and in other levels of management . You DO NOT roll out stuff that is only half baked, that does not address the full range of users/customers.  Refer to the list created by Hitchhiker71. Regression items, Bugs.  It's pathetic.  I also read the facebook posts, I don't see people telling those that are happy that they are wrong.  But I do see people telling the ones who feel betrayed by the developers that they are the ones that are wrong, not Wyndham.   I hear it here, as well.  The standard response is that it's a better mobile experience and that the laptop people need to get on the Mobile band wagon.  Give me a Mobile program with gives me what I need, I'm all in.  I use many more apps on my phone than I do use the corresponding webpage on my laptop.  I can handle the mobile experience, but, to repeatedly defend Wyndham while talking down down the laptop experience and laptop user is wrong.
> 
> I very much respect and appreciate your help on many many many matters.  But, I do not hate my smartphone, hate change, or hate the people who like the new system.  It's about the fact that Wyndham delivered a crappy 'upgrade'.  And, again, I refer to the list of regressions and bugs put together by hitchhiker71.  Many versus few pros, several of which were clearly debatable.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting on the next set of releases.  I bet they can't deliver as promised.  If they do, I'll recognize the Wyndham VP's for getting it right, per their promise.



 I am not trying to justify the 4 bugs and 16 regressions.  I am not saying they should not be addressed.  All of them should be addressed, and promptly.  I'm saying no website rollout is perfect.  Unless you're behind the scenes when a new website is launched, you don't have a full view of the things that can and do go wrong.  I have been behind the scenes.  Something ALWAYS goes wrong.  Mostly, it's on the end-users side, but not all of it.  Sometimes things test well in the test environment but for some reason, they don't work after go live.  I know what a website rollout looks like with good change management and bad change management.  The fact that this isn't Voyager all over again should tell you they have learned from past mistakes.

@HitchHiker71 and I do this so that owners can have a voice that goes directly to the people who need to hear it.  It helps that we have change management backgrounds and are very active in the owner community.  It's frustrating when your only options are a feedback form or a ticket that you have no way of knowing if someone looked at, let alone made it to the right people.  We worked hard to get to the right people. Hitchhiker71 and I have both talked with multiple executives and feel they are on the right track.  You'll have to trust us on that for now.  Give it a month or so, and see if you still feel the same.  We will continue to hear your complaints, but I only ask that they be constructive complaints.  Calling it Chaos and horrible doesn't help.  Explaining why you don't like it and providing as much detail as you can, does help.  It will make a difference if we work together.  Everything in Hitchhiker71's list is 100% valid.  We will likely end up with more, but for now, this is a good start.

An unrelated note, I have met and spoke to the sales VP.  I can't say that I'm a fan.  Would not recommend.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I think it's because I DID work in IT back during my working days.  I also worked in Supply Chain Management and in other levels of management . You DO NOT roll out stuff that is only half baked, that does not address the full range of users/customers.  Refer to the list created by Hitchhiker71. Regression items, Bugs.  It's pathetic.  I also read the facebook posts, I don't see people telling those that are happy that they are wrong.  But I do see people telling the ones who feel betrayed by the developers that they are the ones that are wrong, not Wyndham.   I hear it here, as well.  The standard response is that it's a better mobile experience and that the laptop people need to get on the Mobile band wagon.  Give me a Mobile program with gives me what I need, I'm all in.  I use many more apps on my phone than I do use the corresponding webpage on my laptop.  I can handle the mobile experience, but, to repeatedly defend Wyndham while talking down down the laptop experience and laptop user is wrong.
> 
> I very much respect and appreciate your help on many many many matters.  But, I do not hate my smartphone, hate change, or hate the people who like the new system.  It's about the fact that Wyndham delivered a crappy 'upgrade'.  And, again, I refer to the list of regressions and bugs put together by hitchhiker71.  Many versus few pros, several of which were clearly debatable.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting on the next set of releases.  I bet they can't deliver as promised.  If they do, I'll recognize the Wyndham VP's for getting it right, per their promise.



We're working on getting what we need.  Wyndham is failing forward here, so there's no going back, of that much I'm certain.  

Just to comment, I don't believe I ever "talked down" the laptop experience.  I simply said it's a matter of priorities as to what comes first.  Something has to come first.  In a cloud first mobile first world - that's touch devices.  It's not either/or, it's both/and - just a question of focus and priority. Microsoft does this every single day.  They implement net new features in their cloud SaaS solutions first, and then weeks or months later, or sometimes not at all these days, they release those same features in their packaged software versions.  The trend is toward mobile - so develop _with _the trend, not against the trend - simple choice really.  

I've also gone to great pains not to get involved in debating the finer points of modern software development methodologies as I don't see the point especially here on TUG.  I'm trying very hard to maintain focus on what matters the most to all of us - that our website works well for us owners - and to help Wyndham however possible to focus on the right priorities and to provide meaningful and substantive feedback as part of this thread.  Please help us to continue to do exactly that.  We have had very encouraging interactions with key Wyndham stakeholders this week - with more planned ahead.  Our efforts appear to be getting real traction - so let's stay positive and keep focused on delivering good data, and let's get what we want to the best extent possible.  It may not all happen as quickly as we would like (June for example), but even if it takes a bit longer - if we get a better outcome than before - we're all coming out ahead.

I've also started a Mobile App features section as of today - as we had a request today from Wyndham to start capturing - if a mobile app were to be released - what would we want it to be able to do that the website cannot do?  I added Eric B's ideas already to start - let's build from there.  I know I will be giving it some real thought over the next several days.  

For those of you still experiencing problems with the website - please keep the website feedback coming - I'm also on the other website thread and am taking feedback from there and adding it to the list here when appropriate.  Many thanks for everything everyone here on TUG is doing to help.  I hope our efforts are rewarded in the weeks and months ahead of us.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> The value in MVP is that you don't waste resources or your program fee money developing features no one wants or uses.  Obviously they missed the mark on the Calendar, and there may be a reason they left out the floor plans initially.  I am not sure what takes to load thousands of floor plans into the system on top of everything else that had to get moved over.  The contractor may have given you the option but would have done what you would have wanted, provided you'd be willing to pay for it.  Many companies do MVP because it saves money and reduces the junk that gets moved to the new system.
> 
> Edit: I found the comment you made about getting an error when you tried to deposit points.  How many do you know of, have gotten "An error has occurred" (or something of that nature)?



I have seen at lest a half dozen reports of people who cannot deposit points online.  MVP on this scale just means they are outsourcing the development to us.  When you roll out a product for several hundred thousand users, you should have fewer obvious bugs.  If you are debating which features to keep, survey the entire user group.  If not for the fact that i work for a government agency, I could see myself being fired for rolling out something this important, this poorly.  Especially after the last time they rolled out a new website.  While i appreciate all you and Hichhiker are doing, we should not have to trust your opinion, we should have had actual input.    As for our efforts getting any traction, having been with fairfield/wyndham for almost 30 years, I will believe that when I see actual improvements.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> 've also gone to great pains not to get involved in debating the finer points of modern software development methodologies as I don't see the point especially here on TUG.



While I very much appreciate your work here, you have also repeatedly downplayed complaints by explaining the methodology.  I have been in the IT field since the early 90's and it was a hobby for a decade before that.  This is a sloppy product from a company with a history of sloppy IT work.  If this is an example of what you consider acceptable methodology, then I am glad you don't work for me.  A company that pays lip service to caring about owners/users, but has done nothing for decades to fix their deceptive selling practices does not inspire confidence in when they say, hey hear you and we are fixing things.  Based on the last roll-out experience  They have no business releasing anything with this many deficiencies and thinking job well done.


----------



## CCdad (May 15, 2020)

This is a great list; I applaud both your efforts in tracking it and leading the communication with WD personnel! 

Comments

5 Regression - I’m okay with PPI not being made available once a reservation is confirmed if the reason that PPI isn’t available is because they’re allowing rolling 48 hour cancellations without penalty until all resorts are fully online and operational. It doesn’t do any good to pay for PPI when the rolling 48 hour cancellation period is being extended due to stay in place orders with resorts not fully operating (pools, food service, etc).

5 Enhancement - only showing reservation searches for resort units that an owner has available points to book with. This is going to be way too complex to add. 

When you have to consider in the programming logic the:
A) capability to both borrow points for searches with a check in date starting within the next 90 days AND/OR 
B) being able to rent points to fulfill the last day of a prime reservation outside the Express booking window, 
it’s beyond my reasonable expectation that this could be executed properly.

I’d much rather they prioritize their supporting calculations for points that can vs cannot be deposited forward AND/OR supporting calculations for what points can vs cannot be deposited into RCI. 

You’ve likely got programming complications in these Regressions / Enhancements for items like awarded Bonus points, one time points awarded for customer satisfaction issues, prorated points returned for guests checking out prior to COVID-19 shutdowns, PIC points, etc. And tracking which points categories that confirmed reservations get pulled from when some of these instances are in play could be daunting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> I have seen at lest a half dozen reports of people who cannot deposit points online. MVP on this scale just means they are outsourcing the development to us. When you roll out a product for several hundred thousand users, you should have fewer obvious bugs. If you are debating which features to keep, survey the entire user group. If not for the fact that i work for a government agency, I could see myself being fired for rolling out something this important, this poorly. Especially after the last time they rolled out a new website. While i appreciate all you and Hichhiker are doing, we should not have to trust your opinion, we should have had actual input. As for our efforts getting any traction, having been with fairfield/wyndham for almost 30 years, I will believe that when I see actual improvements.



You have zero information on what goes on behind the scenes. Nothing I’m going to do is going to convince you that they have in fact done testing. A lot of it. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you that this isn’t a disaster you are making it out to be and that they are going in the correct direction. We are asking you to trust our opinion backed by years of change management and IT experiences. We’ve been through projects like this. You see four bugs and sixteen regressions and make it out to be the worst rollout ever. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you otherwise, so I’m not going to try to. If you want to supply something constructive that could actually help make the site better, we are all ears. If you want to bash Wyndham and their new website, there is another thread you can do that in. This one is for HitchHiker71 to get information we can take back to the people who need to hear it. Let’s keep this thread a productive one.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> You have zero information on what goes on behind the scenes. Nothing I’m going to do is going to convince you that they have in fact done testing. A lot of it. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you that this isn’t a disaster you are making it out to be and that they are going in the correct direction. We are asking you to trust our opinion backed by years of change management and IT experiences. We’ve been through projects like this. You see four bugs and sixteen regressions and make it out to be the worst rollout ever. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you otherwise, so I’m not going to try to. If you want to supply something constructive that could actually help make the site better, we are all ears. If you want to bash Wyndham and their new website, there is another thread you can do that in. This one is for HitchHiker71 to get information we can take back to the people who need to hear it. Let’s keep this thread a productive one.


Actually i did make suggestions early on.  I just have a hard time being talked down to and being told oh trust us we know better.  Especially when dealing with wyndham.  I like their product, but not their lack of scruples and have been an owner for over 25 years.  I use it a lot. At my peek I owned over 2 million points, and i rarely rent.  I applaud what you and Hitchhiker are doing, but feel compelled, just as you seem to be, to comment on their motives and methods.  I am sure they have spent much time building this.  But my decades of IT and management experience don't agree that dumping something to hundreds of thousands of users that has such visible flaws is a job well done.  For every visible flaw, you can bet there are several hidden flaws.  Using users as unpaid developers without even asking is just bad customer service.  Saying that is just modern development technique is just making excuses for excessive cost cutting.  Getting upset that not everyone who doesn't know you at all, did not ask or elect you to represent their often substantial investment, and does not agree with you is a perfect example of why this is a bad system. Hopefully we get something good out of it.  Given Wyndham's track record and your defensiveness, I am not holding my breath, but i hope to be pleasantly surprised.  I really find it offensive to be told to be talked down to.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> You have zero information on what goes on behind the scenes. Nothing I’m going to do is going to convince you that they have in fact done testing. A lot of it. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you that this isn’t a disaster you are making it out to be and that they are going in the correct direction. We are asking you to trust our opinion backed by years of change management and IT experiences. We’ve been through projects like this. You see four bugs and sixteen regressions and make it out to be the worst rollout ever. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you otherwise, so I’m not going to try to. If you want to supply something constructive that could actually help make the site better, we are all ears. If you want to bash Wyndham and their new website, there is another thread you can do that in. This one is for HitchHiker71 to get information we can take back to the people who need to hear it. Let’s keep this thread a productive one.


It's best if you say nothing, there is no reason to defend Wyndham on this.  It's offensive hearing from all the IT experts that should be listening to the customers.  A list of fixes has been created, let's just see if they actually make the fixes.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 16, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> It's best if you say nothing, there is no reason to defend Wyndham on this.  It's offensive hearing from all the IT experts that should be listening to the customers.  A list of fixes has been created, let's just see if they actually make the fixes.


According to Apple Corporation founder, Steve Jobs, the customer doesn’t know what they want until you give it to them. The customer didn’t know they wanted the Apple computer, the iPhone, the iPad, etc., etc., because they had never had them. There was no IT until it was created. If designers had waited for the customer to tell them what they wanted, we wouldn’t even be having this discussion because there wouldn’t be a Wyndham website. Actually, there wouldn’t be a TUG website, either.


----------



## jcraycraft (May 16, 2020)

My upcoming reservations list has omissions and duplications this morning


----------



## Eric B (May 16, 2020)

jcraycraft said:


> My upcoming reservations list has omissions and duplications this morning



Maybe you just didn't know you wanted that....



Rolltydr said:


> According to Apple Corporation founder, Steve Jobs, the customer doesn’t know what they want until you give it to them. The customer didn’t know they wanted the Apple computer, the iPhone, the iPad, etc., etc., because they had never had them. There was no IT until it was created. If designers had waited for the customer to tell them what they wanted, we wouldn’t even be having this discussion because there wouldn’t be a Wyndham website. Actually, there wouldn’t be a TUG website, either.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> According to Apple Corporation founder, Steve Jobs, the customer doesn’t know what they want until you give it to them. The customer didn’t know they wanted the Apple computer, the iPhone, the iPad, etc., etc., because they had never had them. There was no IT until it was created. If designers had waited for the customer to tell them what they wanted, we wouldn’t even be having this discussion because there wouldn’t be a Wyndham website. Actually, there wouldn’t be a TUG website, either.


But Apple made sure not to remove features that already existed that there research told them the customers liked.  He was referring to new features.  Also, customers didn't really want the Apple computer.  The company had to be bailed out several times (once by Bill Gates) until they got it right with the iipod, iphone, ipad family.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 16, 2020)

Noone has to trust our opinions and nowhere did we say we know better than anyone else.  The volume of assumptions and assertions that some people make here on TUG is sometimes staggering to the imagination.  As has been repeatedly stated here - please also provide any/all feedback directly via the website and/or your own connections.  In reality - we're not providing any feedback to Wyndham that they aren't already receiving via other established feedback mechanisms.  So at most, what we're providing is primarily additonal validation of known issues and requested enhancements.  While a small and very noisy subset of people both here on TUG and elsewhere want to paint a "worst case" picture - for reasons that quite frankly escape me from a value add standpoint (What does doing this actually accomplish on this website? - beyond commiseration that makes people feel better perhaps?).  That said, at least in some cases the complaints are based upon past performance - for very good reasons - but past performance does not equal future results as we all know.  Will we see different results?  I hope so, but only time will tell.  I choose to stay positive until and unless I have real data to show otherwise.  To date, I'm more encouraged than I am discouraged.  

If @Richelle and I have done the hard work to build meaningful relationships within Wyndham that we can then actually utilize to effect change - then kudos to us quite frankly.  Honestly, I've found TUG to be of somewhat diminishing value over the past year because there is a subset of users who, at least based upon my observations, do nothing but complain about their Wyndham user experiences while, at least from what I've observed, doing nothing to attempt to effect change based upon those same experiences.  I decided to do the hard work to actually build some relationships to attempt to effect real change.  I've attended annual owner meetings - met with executives - followed up with executives repeatedly over time - responded to inquiries and provided meaningful feedback when asked to do so - and have built some relationships that I can now leverage for our collective benefit.  @Richelle has done the same things - we've done much of it together actually.  We believe that we will get out of it what we put into it - effort is rewarded - talk is cheap.  

Please keep the feedback specific to regressions/bugs/enhancements coming.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 16, 2020)

jcraycraft said:


> My upcoming reservations list has omissions and duplications this morning



I've seen this issue in other threads and on FB forums as well - I will add this to our regressions list.  If you are willing to provide screenshots, whether via reply or DM to show an actual example - it would be most appreciated.


----------



## kaljor (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> But Apple made sure not to remove features that already existed that there research told them the customers liked.



Well except for the headphone jack and the home button!


----------



## JimmieJames1 (May 16, 2020)

A minor inconvenience which I would like corrected:  In the previous version when making a reservation I only needed to click on the email address box and it listed my email addresses and upon choosing one it self-populated into the box.  In the present version I have to type out my email address - just more key strokes to make a reservation than it used to take.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> But Apple made sure not to remove features that already existed that there research told them the customers liked. He was referring to new features. Also, customers didn't really want the Apple computer. The company had to be bailed out several times (once by Bill Gates) until they got it right with the iipod, iphone, ipad family.



Sure, they did. They removed the headphone jack, several different ports, etc. before any of the other manufacturers and many of their customers and critics raised hell. Then, they kept using the Apple products and getting used to the changes. One thing about IT, if you don’t like change, you won’t like IT because by its very nature, it is going to change, and change more quickly than any other industry. Obviously, they care about what their customers think they want, but it isn’t their job to just provide what the customer wants. IT’s role is to lead the customer, not follow the customer.

Now, I’m not saying that Wyndham is a leading IT developer and I was definitely not pleased with the previous website. But, reading some of the posts by people not liking the changes in the new website is both funny and frustrating.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Noone has to trust our opinions and nowhere did we say we know better than anyone else. The volume of assumptions and assertions that some people make here on TUG is sometimes staggering to the imagination. As has been repeatedly stated here - please also provide any/all feedback directly via the website and/or your own connections. In reality - we're not providing any feedback to Wyndham that they aren't already receiving via other established feedback mechanisms. So at most, what we're providing is primarily additonal validation of known issues and requested enhancements. While a small and very noisy subset of people both here on TUG and elsewhere want to paint a "worst case" picture - for reasons that quite frankly escape me from a value add standpoint (What does doing this actually accomplish on this website? - beyond commiseration that makes people feel better perhaps?). That said, at least in some cases the complaints are based upon past performance - for very good reasons - but past performance does not equal future results as we all know. Will we see different results? I hope so, but only time will tell. I choose to stay positive until and unless I have real data to show otherwise. To date, I'm more encouraged than I am discouraged.
> 
> If @Richelle and I have done the hard work to build meaningful relationships within Wyndham that we can then actually utilize to effect change - then kudos to us quite frankly. Honestly, I've found TUG to be of somewhat diminishing value over the past year because there is a subset of users who, at least based upon my observations, do nothing but complain about their Wyndham user experiences while, at least from what I've observed, doing nothing to attempt to effect change based upon those same experiences. I decided to do the hard work to actually build some relationships to attempt to effect real change. I've attended annual owner meetings - met with executives - followed up with executives repeatedly over time - responded to inquiries and provided meaningful feedback when asked to do so - and have built some relationships that I can now leverage for our collective benefit. @Richelle has done the same things - we've done much of it together actually. We believe that we will get out of it what we put into it - effort is rewarded - talk is cheap.
> 
> Please keep the feedback specific to regressions/bugs/enhancements coming.



Very well said, @HitchHiker71. I completely agree with your assessment.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 16, 2020)

JimmieJames1 said:


> A minor inconvenience which I would like corrected: In the previous version when making a reservation I only needed to click on the email address box and it listed my email addresses and upon choosing one it self-populated into the box. In the present version I have to type out my email address - just more key strokes to make a reservation than it used to take.



Great suggestion - I will add this to our list under the regressions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor (May 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I am not trying to justify the 4 bugs and 16 regressions.  I am not saying they should not be addressed.  All of them should be addressed, and promptly.  I'm saying no website rollout is perfect.  Unless you're behind the scenes when a new website is launched, you don't have a full view of the things that can and do go wrong.  I have been behind the scenes.  Something ALWAYS goes wrong.  Mostly, it's on the end-users side, but not all of it.  Sometimes things test well in the test environment but for some reason, they don't work after go live.  I know what a website rollout looks like with good change management and bad change management.  The fact that this isn't Voyager all over again should tell you they have learned from past mistakes.



I think a lot of people underestimate the complexity of modern day web sites.   We take for granted that these systems just work, but it's not a simple thing. For now, the new site lets us do the core functions, and we can wait for the rest to be improved and it will probably improve relatively quickly.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Sure, they did. They removed the headphone jack, several different ports, etc. before any of the other manufacturers and many of their customers and critics raised hell. Then, they kept using the Apple products and getting used to the changes. One thing about IT, if you don’t like change, you won’t like IT because by its very nature, it is going to change, and change more quickly than any other industry. Obviously, they care about what their customers think they want, but it isn’t their job to just provide what the customer wants. IT’s role is to lead the customer, not follow the customer.
> 
> Now, I’m not saying that Wyndham is a leading IT developer and I was definitely not pleased with the previous website. But, reading some of the posts by people not liking the changes in the new website is both funny and frustrating.


 Apple lost market share with some of the changes you mentioned.  I like change.  I don't like change just because.  That is why i have had a very long career in IT.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 16, 2020)

erniecrews said:


> Try it in portrait mode, mine doesn't show in landscape.



To close the loop on this issue that @Braindead was reporting - we discovered offline that he is using an iPad Pro and I was using a standard iPad 6th gen. iPadOS and iOS are different operating systems - and therefore the website behaves differently within Safari browser. Figured it’s worth a mention for anyone who uses iPads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Very well said, @HitchHiker71. I completely agree with your assessment.



No, you did not say that, Richelle however did: 




Richelle said:


> You have zero information on what goes on behind the scenes. Nothing I’m going to do is going to convince you that they have in fact done testing. A lot of it. Nothing I’m going to say is going to convince you that this isn’t a disaster you are making it out to be and that they are going in the correct direction. We are asking you to trust our opinion backed by years of change management and IT experiences. We’ve been through projects like this.



My decades of IT and change management experience in the Utility field means I have a low tolerance for sloppy work.  I find the above presumptuous at best and insulting at worst.  I applaud what you are doing, just not the attitude that if I don't agree I must be an ignorant complainer.  The fact that you have relationships with Wyndham is great, wish I had the free time during working hours to develop them.  The fact that richelle believes this means the rest of us should not say anything unless we agree with her rosy picture is a problem.  I also agree that tug contains many more complaints in the last couple years and less useful information (It has saved me thousands of dollars and oddles of points over the years).  I don't tend to be one of them.  I complain when I don't like something and I say nice things when those are warranted in my opinion.  I also don't jump on people for mistakes with regard to Wyndham, as I have made many over the years.  However, being told my opinion has no value because someone knows better, with no actual evidence, just an assertion, is exactly what has been going wrong with Tug lately.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> Apple lost market share with some of the changes you mentioned. I like change. I don't like change just because. That is why i have had a very long career in IT.



I think Apple recovered quite nicely from any temporary losses they may have had. I had a 38 year career in IT myself. I’m done.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I think Apple recovered quite nicely from any temporary losses they may have had. I had a 38 year career in IT myself. I’m done.


Apple did.  they had decades of failure, followed by spectacular success.  Ironically it was Gate' bailout (he saw that if apple went under the DOJ was going to come after microsoft sooner rather than later) that allowed them the breathing room to launch the ipod, which then spawned the ipad and iphone.


----------



## BDMX2 (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> While I very much appreciate your work here, you have also repeatedly downplayed complaints by explaining the methodology.  I have been in the IT field since the early 90's and it was a hobby for a decade before that.  This is a sloppy product from a company with a history of sloppy IT work.  If this is an example of what you consider acceptable methodology, then I am glad you don't work for me.  A company that pays lip service to caring about owners/users, but has done nothing for decades to fix their deceptive selling practices does not inspire confidence in when they say, hey hear you and we are fixing things.  Based on the last roll-out experience  They have no business releasing anything with this many deficiencies and thinking job well done.


I agree, I super appreciate all of the work you've put in doing the UAT testing and documentation on this @HitchHiker71 , but the fact of the matter is that an END USER should not have to do WORK to document anything in the development process for a major company.  You get major kudos from us, but you're certainly not being paid for all of this development work that you've been doing.  I work on the business side of development for a large corporation and we've been using Agile for a bit over a year.  I understand the method, but the releases shouldn't be going out to production with so many shortcomings, their definition of MVP is much too minimal for production.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> Apple did. they had decades of failure, followed by spectacular success. Ironically it was Gate' bailout (he saw that if apple went under the DOJ was going to come after microsoft sooner rather than later) that allowed them the breathing room to launch the ipod, which then spawned the ipad and iphone.



Sure, Bill Gates should get the credit for building Apple. It’s happy hour and you’ve made me want a drink. Maybe 2. Or 3.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Sure, Bill Gates should get the credit for building Apple. It’s happy hour and you’ve made me want a drink. Maybe 2. Or 3.


Not what I said.  But he does get the credit for keeping them out of bankruptcy when they were foundering.  Look it up, it is a great example of helping a competitor for purely selfish reasons.  Gates never expected Apple to turn around in so spectacular a way.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 16, 2020)

The new website has a few improvements over the last upgrade.  But there are still some new problems.  My daughter is frustrated beyond belief.  I may have to get her to put her frustrations to an email, so I can copy them to this thread.


----------



## Richelle (May 16, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> No, you did not say that, Richelle however did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s fine that you want to complain. I said there was another thread for that. We are trying to get information on bugs and potential enhancements. Stick to the topic at hand. I’m not going to tell an executive they did an awful job. That does absolutely nothing except the exact opposite of what we are trying to do. So you can save your time and energy repeating yourself on two different threads and just do it on the other one. You don’t need to clog this thread with complaints when we are trying to be productive. You’re getting in the way of what we are trying to achieve. By the way, we spend a fair amount of our personal time on this as well. It’s not during working hours. Or if it is, it’s during our breaks or when we are waiting on something. It’s not a matter of what we should or should not be doing. The fact is that it needs to be done regardless of who is at fault or who is responsible. So please, either contribute something constructive or go complain somewhere else.


----------



## Richelle (May 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The new website has a few improvements over the last upgrade. But there are still some new problems. My daughter is frustrated beyond belief. I may have to get her to put her frustrations to an email, so I can copy them to this thread.



Please do.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> That’s fine that you want to complain. I said there was another thread for that. We are trying to get information on bugs and potential enhancements. Stick to the topic at hand. I’m not going to tell an executive they did an awful job. That does absolutely nothing except the exact opposite of what we are trying to do. So you can save your time and energy repeating yourself on two different threads and just do it on the other one. You don’t need to clog this thread with complaints when we are trying to be productive. You’re getting in the way of what we are trying to achieve. By the way, we spend a fair amount of our personal time on this as well. It’s not during working hours. Or if it is, it’s during our breaks or when we are waiting on something. It’s not a matter of what we should or should not be doing. The fact is that it needs to be done regardless of who is at fault or who is responsible. So please, either contribute something constructive or go complain somewhere else.


I would suggest you follow your own advice.  I only responded in a thread when i was insulted in that thread.  That is separate from suggestions I may make.  I also never said berate the executives, I took issue with your explanation of why the roll-out is the way it is and said they were not due any praise yet.  I also repeatedly said I appreciate people spending time on this.  That seems to have gotten lost when I disagreed with your explanation and took exception to your attempt at belittling me.  I also disagreed with Hitchhiker, but he did not see the need to claim superiority, just advanced his opinion, with which I respectfully disagree.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 16, 2020)

jcraycraft said:


> My upcoming reservations list has omissions and duplications this morning



In my travels to date I’ve been able to trace at least one possible cause of this regression to reservations that overlap where owners are seeing duplication. In one example the owner has two different reservations at the same resort - same date range but different room sizes. In the others the resorts are disparate but the date ranges do overlap. 

For any fellow owners who have overlapping disparate reservations and/or multiple reservations at the same resort with the same date range - can you please validate whether you also see duplicates or if you are seeing your reservations displayed correctly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor (May 16, 2020)

I have 2 reservations for the same week at the same resort, a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom.  They both show up properly.  These reservations were made with the new (current) website.  That might make a difference.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

I have several overlapping reservations at La Belle in October, most in an owners name. (daughters wedding, probably will be postponed)  No duplicates.  I also have several reservations at National Harbor for Thanksgiving, also no duplicates showing.  Both sets were made awhile back.


----------



## Richelle (May 16, 2020)

kaljor said:


> I have 2 reservations for the same week at the same resort, a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom. They both show up properly. These reservations were made with the new (current) website. That might make a difference.



I have three Panama City rooms booked well before the launch. Two are the same room type and one different. Not seeing anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Richelle (May 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> In my travels to date I’ve been able to trace at least one possible cause of this regression to reservations that overlap where owners are seeing duplication. In one example the owner has two different reservations at the same resort - same date range but different room sizes. In the others the resorts are disparate but the date ranges do overlap.
> 
> For any fellow owners who have overlapping disparate reservations and/or multiple reservations at the same resort with the same date range - can you please validate whether you also see duplicates or if you are seeing your reservations displayed correctly?
> 
> ...



I wonder, if anyone else has had the issue, they could tell us about their ownership. Are the Select Owners, Access Owners, both? Are they newer members or are there some long timers?  Are they all VIPs or just some?  I think we may find a commonality among their accounts.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 16, 2020)

No duplicates showing on these.  All 1 BR Deluxe at same resort.  7/6-9/20 (new system) and 7/7-14/20 (old system) and 7/11-18/20 (old system).  

I also have a 1 BR Deluxe for 10/15-19/20 and 2BR Deluxe for 10/15-19/20.  Same resort, both old system, all looks normal

I have several in January with overlapping dates at 2 resorts with various unit sizes.  All looks normal, booked with old system.

VIPP with CWA, Select, and PIC Points.  The reservation list appears as I would expect it too look.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> In my travels to date I’ve been able to trace at least one possible cause of this regression to reservations that overlap where owners are seeing duplication. In one example the owner has two different reservations at the same resort - same date range but different room sizes. In the others the resorts are disparate but the date ranges do overlap.
> 
> For any fellow owners who have overlapping disparate reservations and/or multiple reservations at the same resort with the same date range - can you please validate whether you also see duplicates or if you are seeing your reservations displayed correctly?
> 
> ...


I have missing and triplicated reservations.  They were booked prior to the newest system being released.   For example, I have 8 rooms for the same dates (Royal Sea Cliff), different owner on each reservation.
8 total reservations display and I have 8 reservations
-- I have 5 - 2 BR Dlx Mobility, Hearing Impaired -- Two of them triplicates, One displays once, Two do not display
-- I have 1 - 1 BR Dlx -- It displays as expected
-- I have 1 - 1 BR Dlx Mobility -- It does not display
-- I have 1 - 2 BR Plus -- It does not display
Another 8 reservations, different dates:  I think I only have 8 but 9 are showing (if you really need me to look at each one, I can, but yikes, not easy...)
-- I have 5 - 2 BR Dlx Mobility, Hearing Impaired - One is triplicated, rest are missing
-- I have 1 - 2 BR Dlx - It's duplicated
-- I have 1 - 2 BR Plus - Displays as expected
-- I have 1 - 1 BR Dlx -- It triplicates
Another batch, different dates, dupes and missing reservations.

Incredibly difficult to look at, please set me straight if I'm missing something:
* Cannot filter by resort or person that booked the reservation
* Cannot see the name of the person checking in
* Cannot always see the entire room description (displays 2 Bedroom Deluxe...)
* Have to select view details to see the room description and traveler, selecting back button the list reloads. every. single. time.
* I know someone already said this - nix the pictures and give us the information we need to see, please

Checked my past transactions to be sure nothing has been cancelled (and they haven't been, so assuming the rooms are still booked):
* Again, can't filter on resort
* Can't see use year the points were used from
* Can't see the traveler
* When I select to see the details, I see some of them and 'Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can.'

I am using a MacBook Pro.  If you need me to check on my cell, let me know.  This is not the type of thing I would typically do on my cell (partly because the owner or guest name didn't display on mobile on the old application - that's an important piece of information to know).

Also, I do still see a reservation for March 14, 2020, in my list of current reservations (it has been lurking since March 14th, the new system didn't affect that).
My use year displays incorrectly, can't tell when points are expiring.
I can't point deposit, get message I don't have enough points (I do).

Let me know if there is something more you want me to check.  I will be cancelling all of my Hawaii reservations, my heart just hasn't been in it to take the time to do so. So if you want to see what happens with duplicates and triplicates when they cancel, let me know.

Thanks for all your work on this, it's appreciated.

Sandi

* Just saw Richelle's note.  I am Club Wyndham Plus, VIP Platinum.  Long time owner, but got a new account maybe 7 years ago.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The new website has a few improvements over the last upgrade.  But there are still some new problems.  My daughter is frustrated beyond belief.  I may have to get her to put her frustrations to an email, so I can copy them to this thread.


The VC's can see more than we can.  If you need to know expiring points or what is actually available, they are able to provide that information. Have to have to call, but hold times have not been bad, and the VC's have been great.   (I have to chuckle, if we released code that caused call volume to increase, we were called on the carpet, big time).


----------



## Braindead (May 17, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I wonder, if anyone else has had the issue, they could tell us about their ownership. Are the Select Owners, Access Owners, both? Are they newer members or are there some long timers?  Are they all VIPs or just some?  I think we may find a commonality among their accounts.


All reservations are correct. I have different unit sizes for the same dates at one resort and overlapping reservations at another resort during that time.
VIPP PR, CWA, PICs, Select and converted weeks.


----------



## levatino (May 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Outside of TUG I’ve authored several threads on many of the Wyndham Facebook forums to gather data for submission to Wyndham executives sometime this week. Please reply with your own feedback. Let’s keep the comments constructive and pros/cons focused:
> 
> *PROS*
> 
> ...


Hitchhiker71, Thanks so much for collecting this data and following up. This is what makes the difference in getting items heard and collected in a logical, thought out way. I have been so COVID saturated I have not logged on for several months. The I logged on and was greeted with this.  Well, first world problems. (though it does look good, I admit) I believe you covered much of this in you own language. Here are my quick observations:

When you hit the landing page the way to navigating to make a booking is unclear.  Frustrating and poor design.

More "Global" search functions (that even in the past were a bit arbitrary, search criteria like "US-South") seem be gone. I really enjoyed this and to me it is a big loss.

The flexible dates availability calendar is gone (I think).  That is critical to make the system as searching through each potential travel date is horrible.

When I log into the app it defaults to Club Wyndham South Pacific???  When I go to a state to search the entire states of Rhode Island and Massachuesetts are missing???? 

PS: Do they trial test these things among real users to collect feedback before releasing these?????  AND, is there a way to use the legacy site while they work this out???

Thanks so much,
Paul


----------



## schoolmarm (May 17, 2020)

Hitchhiker...in the search bar at the top if you are searching for Midtown NY, and you put in New York NOTHING comes up.  You can only get to it by knowing the official name (not location).  This is fairly critical, as without a list of resorts, many people won't be able to find a resort in their location.

I didn't try it with others, like Williamsburg or Panama City where the location isn't in the resort name.

Thanks!


----------



## Richelle (May 17, 2020)

levatino said:


> Hitchhiker71, Thanks so much for collecting this data and following up. This is what makes the difference in getting items heard and collected in a logical, thought out way. I have been so COVID saturated I have not logged on for several months. The I logged on and was greeted with this. Well, first world problems. (though it does look good, I admit) I believe you covered much of this in you own language. Here are my quick observations:
> 
> When you hit the landing page the way to navigating to make a booking is unclear. Frustrating and poor design.
> 
> ...



They did. I was one of them. Unfortunately I only had an hour with it, so it would be impossible to have picked up all the stuff we collected here. Still, had I been given more time, I would have seen more things wrong. The researcher was directing me on what she wanted me to do so she could get my feedback on it. Basically booking and canceling. Since everyone is canceling, there was availability on the first dates I choose, so I had no reason to look for the availability calendar. I imagine the case was the same with others who tested the same areas I did and no one mentioned it. Not many people want to give up more then an hour if their time, so they probably wanted to focus on the most important areas. Booking and canceling are important areas. Had this been normal circumstances, and availability would have been scarce in the near term, more people would have noticed it and mentioned it. I suspect they used different testers to test different areas.

Legacy site is likely in read only mode. Going back would me moving new reservations and account changes back to the old system and there may not be any backwards compatibility. That would have been costly to implement.


----------



## kaljor (May 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> The VC's can see more than we can.  If you need to know expiring points or what is actually available, they are able to provide that information. Have to have to call, but hold times have not been bad, and the VC's have been great.



Thay can also get you a 14 day booking, which the new site doesn't allow.  I called in yesterday for this and echoing Sandi's comment, the VC was personable and knowledgeable.  Hold time was between 10 and 15 minutes, I didn't time it exactly.

I had a Reservation Transaction left so I didn't need to pay, but I should have asked if I would be on the hook for the $39 phone fee or just the online fee of $19 since I had to call due to the website glitch.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have missing and triplicated reservations. They were booked prior to the newest system being released. For example, I have 8 rooms for the same dates (Royal Sea Cliff), different owner on each reservation.
> 8 total reservations display and I have 8 reservations
> -- I have 5 - 2 BR Dlx Mobility, Hearing Impaired -- Two of them triplicates, One displays once, Two do not display
> -- I have 1 - 1 BR Dlx -- It displays as expected
> ...



Thanks for the substantive feedback - let me digest this and reply back later with some questions and follow up items and screenshots to help clarify my thoughts on how to resolve your stated issues within the existing website. More to come soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 17, 2020)

schoolmarm said:


> Hitchhiker...in the search bar at the top if you are searching for Midtown NY, and you put in New York NOTHING comes up. You can only get to it by knowing the official name (not location). This is fairly critical, as without a list of resorts, many people won't be able to find a resort in their location.
> 
> I didn't try it with others, like Williamsburg or Panama City where the location isn't in the resort name.
> 
> Thanks!



You’re correct - I see the same behavior. If you are searching by city or state IME you are better off using the actual availability search boxes along with the required date range box. If you’re using the website search box - you can type in New York and the search results will show Midtown 45 in the search results - but ironically its not the first hit - New Orleans show up for me first. You also won’t see ant drop down matches in the search box when searching by city or state. I have had much better luck typing in the resort name in the website search box - try typing in “midtown” and you should get a match in the drop down area. 

I’ve got a few search issues already documented as regressions or bugs that I think covers this reported issue already - but I will double check and add another item if this isn’t the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 17, 2020)

levatino said:


> When you hit the landing page the way to navigating to make a booking is unclear. Frustrating and poor design.



This is because there isn’t a landing page since the two websites have been merged into a single site. So there’s no longer a disparate “owner” website, which I think is what you mean by a landing page? When you first hit the website, login right away and go to your owner dashboard - this is really the new owner landing page. If you want to hit your own dashboard every time, save this URL in your bookmarks:









						Login Page
					






					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				






> More "Global" search functions (that even in the past were a bit arbitrary, search criteria like "US-South") seem be gone. I really enjoyed this and to me it is a big loss.



They removed the regional search capabilities in the last website due to performance issues and search timeouts. I have an enhancement already logged to bring back these search capabilities.



> The flexible dates availability calendar is gone (I think). That is critical to make the system as searching through each potential travel date is horrible.



It’s coming back in June timeframe from what we have been told.









> When I log into the app it defaults to Club Wyndham South Pacific??? When I go to a state to search the entire states of Rhode Island and Massachuesetts are missing????



What do you mean by the app? Are you referring to the map function? The map will pull your location data if you allow it to do so - otherwise it will use a default which is usually Florida. Can you share a screenshot of what you’re seeing?

How are you “going to a state”? Are you using the availability search boxes along with the required date range? Screenshots would be helpful along with the device type you’re using so we can provide appropriate guidance and capture details necessary to form bug reports.



> PS: Do they trial test these things among real users to collect feedback before releasing these????? AND, is there a way to use the legacy site while they work this out???
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Paul



Richelle already addressed this point in detail. The only information I would add is that this migration also included a back end data migration to an entirely different system. There is no going back - only failing forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

*UPDATED LIST FOR ONGOING TRACKING *

The original list expired for editing so quoting it here and starting a new round of updates:

*PROS*

It’s mobile device friendly - particularly for touch devices.
The calendar is much easier to navigate for picking dates on touch devices - no more clicking arrows 10-12 times to book a year out.
Search results come back MUCH faster - HUGE WIN
Including other nearby resorts that are also available by default - gives more resort options when searching
Checkbox for date flexibility that adds +/-3 days
Seeing points values while searching across multiple resorts more easily and more quickly
Owner Dashboard - has just about everything users should see at their fingertips
Reservations appear in the proper order -- closest ones first.
The Back Arrow takes you to the page you were on last. (under Voyager, it NEVER did.)

*CONS:*


*ID**TYPE**DETAIL**PRIORITY*1RegressionLoss of the availability calendar for specific resort reservations, including the E, S, and P designations for the booking type for each day.CRITICAL2RegressionLoss of all browse functions (vs search functions) - many users like to browse the list of resorts before having to enter search criteria - currently the website appears to require search criteria to facilitate browse functions. Add browse functions back to allow for resort browsing without required search criteria.HIGH3RegressionNo floorplans (that I can find at least)HIGH4RegressionNo way to exit current booking engine on mobile device - there’s a “continue” blue bar option but no “cancel” option and the browser back button appears to offer an exit option but then when trying to book again you get the “multiple transactions” error.CRITICAL5RegressionCannot add points protection to an existing reservation (at least not that I can find).HIGH6RegressionAccess to Maintenance Fee documents seems to have been removedMEDIUM - workaround available7RegressionProvide the list of resorts in the search drop down box for browsing (as opposed to searching) - users want to be able to browse the data on resorts without having to perform date based availability searches.HIGH8RegressionIf a specific resort doesn’t have availability when searching - please list the resort as unavailable for the date range(s) in scope.HIGH9RegressionPoints calculator function is missingMEDIUM10RegressionAdd the option to restrict an initial search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.  The 'Filter & Sort' function offers this option but not until the initial search is already executed.  Extra clicks waste time when searching.MEDIUM11RegressionKeyword searches in the Availability search boxes for resorts seem to have to include either "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" prefacing the resort name, such as "Wyndham Bonnet" to retrieve Bonnet Creek as a search hit.  This behavior doesn't occur in the website search boxes in comparison - the availability search boxes should behave exactly as the website search boxes do specific to searching for resorts.  Adjust the keyword files for all resorts to not have to include preface words like "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" so that "Bonnet" will immediately pull up "Bonnet Creek" as a search hit for example.HIGH12RegressionAdd back the consolidated points history view that displays all points history on a single webpage - along with the supporting points breakdowns for each past reservation (to enable users to see which points from which buckets/use years were used for each reservation)MEDIUM13RegressionLost option to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM14RegressionLost option to book a 7 night reservation at 13 months out - 6 days is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUM15RegressionListing of booked resorts should display the person registered for check-in (whether owner or guest) for the the reservation as it did previouslyMEDIUM16RegressionLost the ability for the map function to pan out to view all resorts at a national/international level. Currently the map only works at a state or multi-state regional level. Expand the map to allow resort display to national/international levels.MEDIUM17RegressionReservations list sometimes has either omissions or duplications, or both.  The observed behavior to date generally shows that when multiple reservations exist with overlapping dates - sometimes these reservations show as duplicates (and the actual reservations are omitted in the process)   MEDIUM18RegressionPoints deposit feature does not always function as designed.  Many users with eligible points for future use year deposits receive an error stating a problem occurred - or that they do not have enough points to perform the deposit - when the owner has plenty of eligible points.HIGH19RegressionIn the previous website when making a reservations - the owner email address box pre-populated the owner email addresses after choosing the account owner.  In the current website, the email address has to be manually typed in every time which adds more key strokes to make a reservation than it used to take.                       MEDIUM20RegressionTransaction history filters no longer available:
* Cannot filter by resort
* Cannot filter by person that made the reservationMEDIUM21RegressionWhen viewing transaction history, add columns to display the resort, the use year the points were used within, the name of the person who booked the reservation.  Current website requires the user to select view details to see the room description and traveler, selecting back button the list reloads the entire list.MEDIUM1BugAudit all URL links on the website to identify and remediate links that aren’t loading correctly (404 errors) - quite a few website links for points charts for example - don't function properly when launching into a new web browser tabHIGH2BugCertain key functions - like the calendar view when searching for availability - are not sizing correctly on smartphones and tablets. Users report having to pinch the calendar to get the website to size properly within the current window.MEDIUM3BugSmartphone calendar search only scrolls up to 11 months into the future (April 2021) - not 13 months. Desktop browsers appear to work fine though.HIGH4BugWhen searching resorts that have multiple buildings, if a single room is available - the building is not listed, however if multiple rooms are available - each room lists the building. A single search hit should also list the building.HIGH1EnhancementAdd a checkbox for flexible duration when performing availability searches.HIGH2EnhancementAdd the ability to search by regional or national options - northeast, southeast, southwest, Midwest, northwest, east/west, USA should all be options - especially given the search indexing issues seem to finally have been resolved - it would be nice to choose a date range and then see everything available in that rangeHIGH3EnhancementAdd a “Exclude nearby resorts” checkbox for those who are only interested in seeing resort specific availability. This checkbox could then be used to show the availability calendar addressed in item one in this list.HIGH4EnhancementAdd a points breakdown by two colors on the current points availability bar - points eligible for deposit vs points ineligible for deposit displayed via two different colors - along with supporting numerical values - to easily know how many current use year points must be used this year vs the points that are eligible for use year deposit.MEDIUM5EnhancementAdd a "Search by Points" checkbox that will allow users to perform searches by input points allotment - if the user only has 230k points available - search and display only items that fall within the points allotment value specifiedMEDIUM6EnhancementAdd a “next available” checkbox when searching a specific resort - this checkbox would iterate through each next available set of dates at that particular resortMEDIUM7EnhancementAdd a “remember me” checkbox for sign-in credentials and save login credentials for future loginsHIGH8EnhancementList a points breakdown in the owner points webpage for the current use year by points eligible for standard vs advance (ARP) bookings.MEDIUM9EnhancementUpdate availability searches to only include Worldmark resorts if there is actually availability at that resort based upon actual search criteria.MEDIUM10EnhancementAdd the same touch-based calendar scroll capability for all touch devices - not just smartphones.  The search calendar function on smartphones utilizes a touch based scroll function - not arrows to move between the months - however tablets - which are also touch based - still require the arrows to move between the months - allow ALL touch-based devices to utilize the calendar scroll function - not just smartphones.MEDIUM11EnhancementAdd a "Saved Searches" function - store and display the last five searches for the user in the drop down box when clicking into the Search boxes (whether the website search boxes or the availability search boxes).  Consider adding a "Saved Searches" area to the Owner dashboard to manage these items.MEDIUM12EnhancementFor VIP room upgrades - add a feature that allows for a selection of a category upgrade, room size upgrade, or both.  For example, if an owner books a one bedroom deluxe - and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom presidential is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.  Or if an owner chooses a one bedroom deluxe lower unit (in a tower), and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom deluxe higher unit (in a tower) is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.MEDIUM1Mobile AppReservation functionality similar to the web site (once it truly works)
a. Simple way to find resorts. The old one had a list you could choose from; currently you have to search for the name and that doesn't really work all that well. For example, it's about impossible to find the actual page for the Limetree Beach Resort; when you search it gives you a few hundred other options that aren't the resort.
  b. Easy way to do everything that would be a transaction (reserve a stay, add a guest, RCI, PDF, etc.).TBD2Mobile AppUseful information for the individual resorts, i.e., mapping with gps interface to get to parking, pools, etc.  Information on restaurants at the resort for ones that have them (menus, hours, reservations, room service orders if they do those, etc.).TBD3Mobile AppTransportation assistance to get to resort, e.g., mapping again, info on local area mass transit so I don't have to ask google if I just want to get a bus from the airport.TBD4Mobile AppCheck in/out functionality - could be limited to VIPs if desired as long as it includes VIPG (i.e., me)TBD


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

jcraycraft said:


> My upcoming reservations list has omissions and duplications this morning



I've added this item to our regressions list since it has been repeatedly brought up.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> My use year displays incorrectly, can't tell when points are expiring.



Regression items 18, 20 and 21 added for the points deposit and transaction history items.  Please review and advise if these capture the asks.  

Specific to the quoted item above - can you provide a screenshot?  I think I need to see this to better understand what you mean.  Feel free to DM me if you don't want to share on the forum publicly.


----------



## chapjim (May 18, 2020)

Two things I love about the new website -- two of my pet peeves about Voyager.

1.  Reservations appear in the proper order -- closest ones first.
2.  The Back Arrow takes you to the page you were on last.  (Not sure I can say it always does.  Under Voyager, it NEVER did.)


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Two things I love about the new website -- two of my pet peeves about Voyager.
> 
> 1. Reservations appear in the proper order -- closest ones first.
> 2. The Back Arrow takes you to the page you were on last. (Not sure I can say it always does. Under Voyager, it NEVER did.)



Thanks for adding a couple of positives - I will add them to our PROS list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

UPDATE: good news - we have received explicit feedback on every single item from our list that we submitted last week as of this afternoon. It’s quite a lot to process, but the good news is we also have permission to share most of the feedback given.

We actually took the list here and built a spreadsheet. The sheet was what we used to actually submit the data to Wyndham. I will be working to post an updated version of the sheet in question with the feedback received, right here in this thread. 

We will also be actively working with Wyndham to continue to track item statuses and will periodically post updates that we feel are worthwhile. Stay tuned! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (May 18, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> UPDATE: good news - we have received explicit feedback on every single item from our list that we submitted last week as of this afternoon. It’s quite a lot to process, but the good news is we also have permission to share most of the feedback given.
> 
> We actually took the list here and built a spreadsheet. The sheet was what we used to actually submit the data to Wyndham. I will be working to post an updated version of the sheet in question with the feedback received, right here in this thread.
> 
> ...


Great News! It looks like your and @Richelle initiative to make executive level contacts at Wyndham is paying off. Thanks again to both of you. I, for one, am looking forward to following the progress.


----------



## JimmieJames1 (May 18, 2020)

For everyone's information:   I just spent a good 45 minutes on the website looking for the Covid-19 update - I opened all of the links available (at least I thought I did) with no luck.  Then I remembered your mention of the three short lines that should appear in the upper left corner of the page - they don't appear on my laptop - so I reduced the web page to about 1/2 of its size using the 'restore' button and the lines appeared - thereafter it only took a few seconds to find the update.  These lines should be visible on all devices regardless of operating system or device type.

Jim

A little further investigation determined that if I select 'resorts' when I have the webpage displayed full screen the Covid-19 announcement does not display - but if I reduce the display to about 1/2 screen and select the 3 lines and then select 'resorts' from that drop down menu  the announcement appears OK.  Further, without doing anything other than restoring the page to full screen the announcement again disappears.  So it appears impossible to find or view the Covid-19 announcements on my laptop when it is set for full screen display.


----------



## Eric B (May 18, 2020)

JimmieJames1 said:


> For everyone's information:   I just spent a good 45 minutes on the website looking for the Covid-19 update - I opened all of the links available (at least I thought I did) with no luck.  Then I remembered your mention of the three short lines that should appear in the upper left corner of the page - they don't appear on my laptop - so I reduced the web page to about 1/2 of its size using the 'restore' button and the lines appeared - thereafter it only took a few seconds to find the update.  These lines should be visible on all devices regardless of operating system or device type.
> 
> Jim



Off the subject for this thread, but the COVID-19 update page is at https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information and they haven't changed the URL since they started using it; they just update the content.  I bookmarked it a couple of months ago and just go straight there to see if anything has changed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 18, 2020)

JimmieJames1 said:


> For everyone's information:   I just spent a good 45 minutes on the website looking for the Covid-19 update - I opened all of the links available (at least I thought I did) with no luck.  Then I remembered your mention of the three short lines that should appear in the upper left corner of the page - they don't appear on my laptop - so I reduced the web page to about 1/2 of its size using the 'restore' button and the lines appeared - thereafter it only took a few seconds to find the update.  These lines should be visible on all devices regardless of operating system or device type.
> 
> Jim
> 
> A little further investigation determined that if I select 'resorts' when I have the webpage displayed full screen the Covid-19 announcement does not display - but if I reduce the display to about 1/2 screen and select the 3 lines and then select 'resorts' from that drop down menu  the announcement appears OK.  Further, without doing anything other than restoring the page to full screen the announcement again disappears.  So it appears impossible to find or view the Covid-19 announcements on my laptop when it is set for full screen display.



One of the core concepts of this new website is that it's a search centric as opposed to a browse centric website.  Don't browse for anything - search for it.  Sorry I didn't provide guidance on how to do the same thing as the hamburger icon for desktops/laptops.  At the top of the webpage - there's a Search icon with a magnifying glass.  Click up on that icon - a search bar will appear - just like on touch devices.  Click into the search bar - and type whatever you're searching for.  In this case I typed "COVID" and all of the pages with COVID content are listed.  Since you're not searching for a resort name you won't see any drop-down matches appear - that's just fine - you'll still get matching search results for any matching website content.  Click on the first webpage link "COVID-19 Information" and you'll get where you want to go.  Sorry you had to spend 45 minutes browsing around. :-(  Here's a couple screenshots for reference:









Bigger picture - use the website search to find what you're looking for - it's probably the best way to hunt down what you're after no matter what.


----------



## JimmieJames1 (May 18, 2020)

Yes, in my search I did a search for COVID and got the pages you (hitchhiker71) show but nowhere on those two pages that I can see is a link to get to the individual resorts info as you get by using the link  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information  that Eric B gave (thank you Eric).  That is the info I was searching for and it appears that the only way to get it (on my laptop and perhaps others too) is to expand the 'hamburger icon' and select 'resorts'.    And as I stated earlier the hamburger icon is only visible to me if I reduce the size of the web page using the 'restore' button.  And once I get the box that allows me to get to the individual resort information, if I make the page full screen again it disappears while the rest of the information on that screen stays put. 

You guys are doing a bang up job in dissecting this new website - many thanks. 

Jim


----------



## paxsarah (May 18, 2020)

If you do feel the need to drill down through menus (it's going to be a hard habit for me to break), you can also find the Covid information on the full-size desktop site by clicking on "owner guide" then "resources" and the Covid-19 resources are the first set of information on the page.


----------



## JimmieJames1 (May 18, 2020)

Thank you Paxsarah - I'll take a lashing with a wet noodle - you are correct, it is there


----------



## Rolltydr (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> One of the core concepts of this new website is that it's a search centric as opposed to a browse centric website.  Don't browse for anything - search for it.  Sorry I didn't provide guidance on how to do the same thing as the hamburger icon for desktops/laptops.  At the top of the webpage - there's a Search icon with a magnifying glass.  Click up on that icon - a search bar will appear - just like on touch devices.  Click into the search bar - and type whatever you're searching for.  In this case I typed "COVID" and all of the pages with COVID content are listed.  Since you're not searching for a resort name you won't see any drop-down matches appear - that's just fine - you'll still get matching search results for any matching website content.  Click on the first webpage link "COVID-19 Information" and you'll get where you want to go.  Sorry you had to spend 45 minutes browsing around. :-(  Here's a couple screenshots for reference:
> 
> View attachment 20928
> 
> ...


I love the addition of the search feature. The lack of a site-wide search feature is the thing I hated most about the old site. This makes it so much faster to find the information I need.


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2020)

One thing that I think the search will be really helpful for, once I break my drill-down-the-menu habits, is looking up policies in what used to be the knowledge base, and now are contained in Owner Guide --> Resources. The browse/menu layout there for that information is really pretty awful - to look up something like housekeeping credits I have to push an arrow like five times to get to it by scrolling through generic photos. And I have to have guessed correctly which heading it was under, or I might push the arrow a dozen times and then find what I wanted wasn't under that heading. But now, I can just type housekeeping into the search bar and it's the first result. If I can train myself to do it that way.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> One thing that I think the search will be really helpful for, once I break my drill-down-the-menu habits, is looking up policies in what used to be the knowledge base, and now are contained in Owner Guide --> Resources. The browse/menu layout there for that information is really pretty awful - to look up something like housekeeping credits I have to push an arrow like five times to get to it by scrolling through generic photos. And I have to have guessed correctly which heading it was under, or I might push the arrow a dozen times and then find what I wanted wasn't under that heading. But now, I can just type housekeeping into the search bar and it's the first result. If I can train myself to do it that way.



Yes, if you're used to doing something one way - it's often hard to adapt.  Yours is a great example of search vs browse.  I will say that Wyndham really didn't market this new website well overall.  I suspect that's because they pushed up the release date due to reasons we've covered here previously.  That said, I still haven't seen any statement to the effect of what I'm saying here - such as a simple statement like this:  "Your new website has much better search capabilities.  Having trouble finding something?  Simply click into the Search Bar and type in what you're looking for and click on the search results that are displayed.  Still can't find what you're looking for?  Give us a call and we'll help you out!"  Having a short video snippet with a brief search demo would have really helped to drive home this core difference.  A little bit of advertising with some short video snippets like this can really go a long way.


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I've seen two reported issues like this.  One is the 13 day maximum booking duration, the other is if you book 13 months out to the day, you can only book 6 days not 7 days - I need to validate both of these reported issues and once validated I will add them to the list.  If someone else could validate the 6 night issue it would be most appreciated.


I tried to book 13 months out for 7 days, but it only allowed 6 days (7th day grayed out).  Went ahead and selected a unit for 6 days, and it said I didn't have enough points ( this was my first booking for 2021 and I have 1000000 points.)  Was able to book after 8:00 when phone lines opened. They have a different system that appears to work correctly.  By not being able to book it myself online just past midnight, I may miss out if others book online during the 8 hour gap.  They need to fix this website ASAP!


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

Has anyone else experienced the problem of not being able to book a reservation in the 2021 year and being rejected due to lack of available points?  I have more than enough points for the reservation, but could not book online.  I was able to book the same reservation via phone through the call center.

This should be listed as a 'BUG' as it prohibits me booking online just past midnight and having to wait until 8:00 am and book via the call center.  

Anyone else have the insufficient points problem when you do have plenty of points?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

khamrick said:


> Has anyone else experienced the problem of not being able to book a reservation in the 2021 year and being rejected due to lack of available points?  I have more than enough points for the reservation, but could not book online.  I was able to book the same reservation via phone through the call center.
> 
> This should be listed as a 'BUG' as it prohibits me booking online just past midnight and having to wait until 8:00 am and book via the call center.
> 
> Anyone else have the insufficient points problem when you do have plenty of points?



It is classified as a regression as this function worked just fine on the previous website.  Bugs are reserved for net new issues endemic only to the new website.  This delineation helps us to differentiate issues where we have lost previous functionality that worked on the previous website but is no longer working on the new website.  The issue you're discussing here, specific to six vs seven days exactly 13 months to the day out, was previously logged and will be fixed in June timeframe.  Since you're making an ARP booking - are all of the 1000000 points ARP eligible?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

*UPDATED LIST FOR ONGOING TRACKING *

The original list expired for editing so quoting it here and starting a new round of updates:

*PROS*

It’s mobile device friendly - particularly for touch devices.
The calendar is much easier to navigate for picking dates on touch devices - no more clicking arrows 10-12 times to book a year out.
Search results come back MUCH faster - HUGE WIN
Including other nearby resorts that are also available by default - gives more resort options when searching
Checkbox for date flexibility that adds +/-3 days
Seeing points values while searching across multiple resorts more easily and more quickly
Owner Dashboard - has just about everything users should see at their fingertips
Reservations appear in the proper order -- closest ones first.
The Back Arrow takes you to the page you were on last. (under Voyager, it NEVER did.)

Each area below (regresssions/bugs/enhancements/ideations) now has it's own dedicated table.  The table formats have changed a bit as well - since we're now tracking dates, statuses and responses accordingly.

Status definitions:

NEW = newly added to the list
SUBMITTED = newly submitted to Wyndham for evaluation
SCHEDULED = Wyndham has evaluated and approved the item, and scheduled the work into a sprint for development.  ONGOING means the fixes will be iterative over several sprints / releases over time
EVALUATING = item is under evaluation (TBD basically)
COMPLETE = item has been released / fixed
BACKLOGGED = it's in the backlog for future development - PRIORITIZED means it has priority in the backlog.  PLANNED means it has not been assigned a priority yet but will probably be fixed in MVP+ (before Sept 2020) timeframe - PENDING means no priority and there is still evaluation/research work to be done before determining any change to status.





*REGRESSIONS:*


*ID**SUBMIT DATE**DETAIL**PRIORITY**STATUS**RESPONSE DATE**RESPONSE*15/12/2020Loss of the availability calendar for specific resort reservations, including the E, S, and P designations for the booking type for each day.CRITICALSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates - scheduled to review early design with Wyndham late May timeframe.
25/12/2020Loss of all browse functions (vs search functions) - many users like to browse the list of resorts before having to enter search criteria - currently the website appears to require search criteria to facilitate browse functions. Add browse functions back to allow for resort browsing without required search criteria.HIGHSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates - scheduled to review early design with Wyndham late May timeframe.
35/12/2020No floorplans (that I can find at least)HIGHCOMPLETE5/18/2020
Existing floor plans to be complete by 5-18-2020.  Only existing floor plans from the previous website will be migrated to the new website.  Additional floor plans TBD
45/12/2020No way to exit current booking engine on mobile device - there’s a “continue” blue bar option but no “cancel” option and the browser back button appears to offer an exit option but then when trying to book again you get the “multiple transactions” error.CRITICALSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates.
55/12/2020Cannot add points protection to an existing reservation (at least not that I can find).HIGHBACKLOGGED:  PRIORITIZED5/18/2020
Prioritized in backlog for MVP+ (delivery TBD between now and Sept 2020)
65/12/2020Access to Maintenance Fee documents seems to have been removedMEDIUMBACKLOGGED:  PRIORITIZED5/18/2020

Prioritized in backlog for MVP+ (delivery TBD between now and Sept 2020)

75/12/2020Provide the list of resorts in the search drop down box for browsing (as opposed to searching) - users want to be able to browse the data on resorts without having to perform date based availability searches.HIGHSCHEDULED:  ONGOING5/18/2020
Partial fixes estimated for June release dates.  Wyndham working with Google on updates.
85/12/2020If a specific resort doesn’t have availability when searching - please list the resort as unavailable for the date range(s) in scope.HIGHSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates.
95/12/2020Points calculator function is missingMEDIUMBACKLOGGED:  PLANNED5/18/2020
Backlogged for MVP+ (requires prioritization based on dates and costs)
105/12/2020Add the option to restrict an initial search by unit size/type similar to the capability that existed in the prior version of the web site.  The 'Filter & Sort' function offers this option but not until the initial search is already executed.  Extra clicks waste time when searching.MEDIUMEVALUATING5/18/2020
Not planned.  Existing 'Filter & Sort' provides the ability to segment by room size using existing website functionality.
115/12/2020Keyword searches in the Availability search boxes for resorts seem to have to include either "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" prefacing the resort name, such as "Wyndham Bonnet" to retrieve Bonnet Creek as a search hit.  This behavior doesn't occur in the website search boxes in comparison - the availability search boxes should behave exactly as the website search boxes do specific to searching for resorts.  Adjust the keyword files for all resorts to not have to include preface words like "Wyndham" or "Club Wyndham" so that "Bonnet" will immediately pull up "Bonnet Creek" as a search hit for example.HIGHBACKLOGGED:  PLANNED5/18/2020
Planned.  Timing TBD.  Wyndham working with Google on solutioning.
125/12/2020Add back the consolidated points history view that displays all points history on a single webpage - along with the supporting points breakdowns for each past reservation (to enable users to see which points from which buckets/use years were used for each reservation)MEDIUMEVALUATING5/18/2020
Not planned.  "All Use Years" is an available option.  Wyndham to monitor this function to better understand how users consume content in the new design.
135/12/2020Lost option to book a 14 night reservation.  13 is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUMCOMPLETE5/18/2020
Fixed in TRIP on 5/18/2020.
145/12/2020Lost option to book a 7 night reservation at 13 months out - 6 days is the new maximum allowed right now - both desktop and mobileMEDIUMSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates.
155/12/2020Listing of booked resorts should display the person registered for check-in (whether owner or guest) for the the reservation as it did previouslyMEDIUMBACKLOGGED:  PLANNED5/18/2020
Backlogged for MVP+ (requires prioritization based on dates and costs)
165/12/2020Lost the ability for the map function to pan out to view all resorts at a national/international level. Currently the map only works at a state or multi-state regional level. Expand the map to allow resort display to national/international levels.MEDIUMSCHEDULED5/18/2020
Estimated for June release dates.
175/19/2020Reservations list sometimes has either omissions or duplications, or both.  The observed behavior to date generally shows that when multiple reservations exist with overlapping dates - sometimes these reservations show as duplicates (and the actual reservations are omitted in the process)MEDIUMSUBMITTED185/19/2020Points deposit feature does not always function as designed.  Many users with eligible points for future use year deposits receive an error stating a problem occurred - or that they do not have enough points to perform the deposit - when the owner has plenty of eligible points.CRITICALSUBMITTED195/19/2020In the previous website when making a reservations - the owner email address box pre-populated the owner email addresses after choosing the account owner.  In the current website, the email address has to be manually typed in every time which adds more key strokes to make a reservation than it used to take.                   MEDIUMSUBMITTED205/19/2020
Transaction history cannot filter by resort or by person booked
MEDIUMSUBMITTED215/19/2020When viewing transaction history, add columns to display the resort, the use year the points were used within, the name of the person who booked the reservation.  Current website requires the user to select view details to see the room description and traveler, selecting back button the list reloads the entire list.MEDIUMSUBMITTED225/20/2020ARP reservations do not appear to be working for any/all plural ARP based ownerships - meaning whether CWS/CWA - if the ARP entitlement is scoped to more than one "home resort" - owners are unable to book in the 13-10 month ARP window and receive a "not enough points" pop-up dialog box error when attempting any ARP reservation.  The known workaround is to contact Owner Care to make the reservation.  CRITICALNEW

*BUGS:*


*ID**SUBMIT DATE**DETAIL**PRIORITY**STATUS**RESPONSE DATE**RESPONSE*15/12/2020Audit all URL links on the website to identify and remediate links that aren’t loading correctly (404 errors) - quite a few website links for points charts for example - don't function properly when launching into a new web browser tabHIGHSCHEDULED: ONGOING5/18/2020
Remediations for broken links were paused on site launch due to other focus areas.  Broken link remediations will begin again on 5/1/9/2020.
25/12/2020Certain key functions - like the calendar view when searching for availability - are not sizing correctly on smartphones and tablets. Users report having to pinch the calendar to get the website to size properly within the current window.MEDIUMSCHEDULED: ONGOING5/18/2020
Mobile useability enhancements coming in May and June releases.
35/12/2020Smartphone calendar search only scrolls up to 11 months into the future (April 2021) - not 13 months. Desktop browsers appear to work fine though.HIGHSCHEDULED: ONGOING5/18/2020
Mobile useability enhancements coming in May and June releases.
45/12/2020When searching resorts that have multiple buildings, if a single room is available - the building is not listed, however if multiple rooms are available - each room lists the building. A single search hit should also list the building.HIGHEVALUATING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.


*ENHANCEMENTS:  *


*ID**SUBMIT DATE**DETAIL**PRIORITY**STATUS**RESPONSE DATE**RESPONSE*15/12/2020Add a checkbox for flexible duration when performing availability searches.HIGHEVALUATING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
25/12/2020Add the ability to search by regional or national options - northeast, southeast, southwest, Midwest, northwest, east/west, USA should all be options - especially given the search indexing issues seem to finally have been resolved - it would be nice to choose a date range and then see everything available in that rangeHIGHPENDING5/18/2020
Pending due to lack of clarity on regions and very limited usage.  Improvements to map search targeted for up to national level.  Will revisit this item after map enhancements are released June timeframe.
35/12/2020Add a “Exclude nearby resorts” checkbox for those who are only interested in seeing resort specific availability. This checkbox could then be used to show the availability calendar addressed in item one in this list.HIGHEVALUATING5/18/2020
Issue addressed by always listing the resort searched as the top result.
45/12/2020Add a points breakdown by two colors on the current points availability bar - points eligible for deposit vs points ineligible for deposit displayed via two different colors - along with supporting numerical values - to easily know how many current use year points must be used this year vs the points that are eligible for use year deposit.MEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PLANNED5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
55/12/2020Add a "Search by Points" checkbox that will allow users to perform searches by input points allotment - if the user only has 230k points available - search and display only items that fall within the points allotment value specifiedMEDIUMBACKLOGGED:  PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.  This enhancement may be scoped into the Points Calculator function.
65/12/2020Add a “next available” checkbox when searching a specific resort - this checkbox would iterate through each next available set of dates at that particular resortMEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
75/12/2020Add a “remember me” checkbox for sign-in credentials and save login credentials for future loginsHIGHBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
85/12/2020List a points breakdown in the owner points webpage for the current use year by points eligible for standard vs advance (ARP) bookings.MEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
95/12/2020Update availability searches to only include Worldmark resorts if there is actually availability at that resort based upon actual search criteria.MEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.  Current Wyndham back office system does not have access to WM back office system.  A separate project to update WM back office systems will be necessary before this enhancement can be addressed via middleware.
105/12/2020Add the same touch-based calendar scroll capability for all touch devices - not just smartphones.  The search calendar function on smartphones utilizes a touch based scroll function - not arrows to move between the months - however tablets - which are also touch based - still require the arrows to move between the months - allow ALL touch-based devices to utilize the calendar scroll function - not just smartphones.MEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
115/12/2020Add a "Saved Searches" function - store and display the last five searches for the user in the drop down box when clicking into the Search boxes (whether the website search boxes or the availability search boxes).  Consider adding a "Saved Searches" area to the Owner dashboard to manage these items.MEDIUMBACKLOGGED: PENDING5/18/2020
Under investigation pending detailed testing.
125/19/2020For VIP room upgrades - add a feature that allows for a selection of a category upgrade, room size upgrade, or both.  For example, if an owner books a one bedroom deluxe - and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom presidential is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.  Or if an owner chooses a one bedroom deluxe lower unit (in a tower), and chooses category upgrade only - if a one bedroom deluxe higher unit (in a tower) is available - they can choose or receive that upgrade.MEDIUMSUBMITTED

*MOBILE APP IDEATION:*


*ID**SUBMIT DATE**DETAIL**PRIORITY**STATUS**RESPONSE DATE**RESPONSE*15/19/2020Simple way to find resorts. The old one had a list you could choose from; currently you have to search for the name and that doesn't really work all that well. For example, it's about impossible to find the actual page for the Limetree Beach Resort; when you search it gives you a few hundred other options that aren't the resort.TBDSUBMITTED25/19/2020Easy way to do everything that would be a transaction (reserve a stay, add a guest, RCI, PDF, etc.).TBDSUBMITTED35/19/2020Useful information for the individual resorts, i.e., mapping with gps interface to get to parking, pools, etc.  Information on restaurants at the resort for ones that have them (menus, hours, reservations, room service orders if they do those, etc.).TBDSUBMITTED45/19/2020Transportation assistance to get to resort, e.g., mapping again, info on local area mass transit so I don't have to ask google if I just want to get a bus from the airport.TBDSUBMITTED55/19/2020Check in/out functionality - could be limited to VIPs if desired as long as it includes VIPG (i.e., me)TBDSUBMITTED


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It is classified as a regression as this function worked just fine on the previous website.  Bugs are reserved for net new issues endemic only to the new website.  This delineation helps us to differentiate issues where we have lost previous functionality that worked on the previous website but is no longer working on the new website.  The issue you're discussing here, specific to six vs seven days exactly 13 months to the day out, was previously logged and will be fixed in June timeframe.  Since you're making an ARP booking - are all of the 1000000 points ARP eligible?


Yes, they are all ARP eligible.  The points were available for the person on the phone to use a few hours later.  They made the reservation for me.


----------



## richontug (May 19, 2020)

Just logged on to website.  I have one reservation for July - "details" and "modify" functions do not work!


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

khamrick said:


> Yes, they are all ARP eligible.  The points were available for the person on the phone to use a few hours later.  They made the reservation for me.


Since others don't seem to be having the unavailable points problem, is it maybe limited to the 13 months exactly timeframe?


----------



## kaljor (May 19, 2020)

I have made 2 ARP reservations with the new site and didn't encounter the points unavailable issue.  But my reservation wasn't on the first ARP day available.  So as you mention, maybe that is the issue.  We could use more feedback from people who try this to determine if it's a website issue or an account specific issue.  I can't try it myself because I have no more ARP eligible points left.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

khamrick said:


> Yes, they are all ARP eligible.  The points were available for the person on the phone to use a few hours later.  They made the reservation for me.



Has anyone else observed the reported issue whereby a reservation attempted at exactly 13 months out to the day isn't working because of an available points error?


----------



## Manzana (May 19, 2020)

Looks to me like this list will just need to be checked in on late June to see how the changes are taking place


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Has anyone else observed the reported issue whereby a reservation attempted at exactly 13 months out to the day isn't working because of an available points error?



I just tested this myself since I have CWA ARP points - about 250k left for next year - I get the same "not enough points" error when booking using 6-19-2021 as the start date for anything I choose.  If anyone else can validate it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pathways (May 19, 2020)

Here's my issue - don't know if it has been covered:

Looking for Great Smokies to pop up for late June. 

Search using Tennessee.  Apparently Wyndham doesn't think the resorts around Gatlinburg are in TN. Search for Gatlinburg, then they show up.  Now I search for my dates.  It just says nothing is available.  So now I'm wondering if it really even searched the resorts in the area I'm looking for.  
So now I change the dates to midweek some month 8 or 9 months out.  Then, if the resort I want shows up as available, I can believe the search is correct.  Then I have to change the dates back to what I want and try again.

To sum up - a royal pain.  I am doing multiple searches just to get where I want.  

Suggestion:  Could a completed search that says 

*No Results Found*
_We're Sorry! We couldn't find any resorts matching your search. Try a new search or explore our resorts to find availability._

also say what resorts the computer actually searched for availability?  The above is misleading because at first glance is seems to say it couldn't find any 'resorts'.  I realize you have to also add the 'matching your search' to that, but you can't tell for sure which ones it actually searched.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I just tested this myself since I have CWA ARP points - about 250k left for next year - I get the same "not enough points" error when booking using 6-19-2021 as the start date for anything I choose.  If anyone else can validate it would be most appreciated.


I just booked Grand Desert, 1br for 6/19/20 to 6/26/20.  Shows up on the Upcoming Vacations list.  I own at GD, resale contract.  No issue.  Booked on the laptop but took the screen shot off the phone.


----------



## kaljor (May 19, 2020)

That's very interesting.  I'm still unable to select a 7th night in the ARP period.  When I try the reservation you got, it won't let me click on 6/26. Did you notice anything unusual when making this rez?  Are you able to select a 7 night reservation at any other resorts?


----------



## kaljor (May 19, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Has anyone else observed the reported issue whereby a reservation attempted at exactly 13 months out to the day isn't working because of an available points error?



Yes, if I try to book a reservation starting 6/19/21 for Ocean Boulevard (where I'm deeded) it tells me not enough points. It does the same thing even if I try to book 10 months + 1 day - that is, for me it doesn't seem to need to be 13 months out to the day, just anywhere in the ARP window.


----------



## Richelle (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I just tested this myself since I have CWA ARP points - about 250k left for next year - I get the same "not enough points" error when booking using 6-19-2021 as the start date for anything I choose.  If anyone else can validate it would be most appreciated.


It let me mock book Bali Hai for June 19th, 2021.  What resort were you trying to book?


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2020)

I wonder if it has something to do with multi-resort ARP - CWA as well as Myrtle Beach properties have ARP for multiple locations. But the people so far who've reported ARP working as it should are deeded at a single location.


----------



## Richelle (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I just tested this myself since I have CWA ARP points - about 250k left for next year - I get the same "not enough points" error when booking using 6-19-2021 as the start date for anything I choose.  If anyone else can validate it would be most appreciated.


I was also able to mock book Canterbury and Margaritaville Saint Thomas.  No issues there.  I would try national harbor but I used all but 17,000 points for inauguration week.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 19, 2020)

kaljor said:


> That's very interesting.  I'm still unable to select a 7th night in the ARP period.  When I try the reservation you got, it won't let me click on 6/26. Did you notice anything unusual when making this rez?  Are you able to select a 7 night reservation at any other resorts?


Little secret.  Because of the 'odd' calendar view on the laptop for the monht of June 2021, I selected 6/17/20 to 6/24/20 with flexiible dates.  The 6/19 to 6/26 shows up as an option.  I took that option and booked the date.  Took it all the way to full reservation.   I have others I can test.  I'll try them on the phone.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

kaljor said:


> That's very interesting.  I'm still unable to select a 7th night in the ARP period.  When I try the reservation you got, it won't let me click on 6/26. Did you notice anything unusual when making this rez?  Are you able to select a 7 night reservation at any other resorts?



This is being worked on and fixed in the June release timeframe per the updated list.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Yes, if I try to book a reservation starting 6/19/21 for Ocean Boulevard (where I'm deeded) it tells me not enough points. It does the same thing even if I try to book 10 months + 1 day - that is, for me it doesn't seem to need to be 13 months out to the day, just anywhere in the ARP window.



Got it - I will test another ARP booking prior to the 13 month marker and report back soon.  I own CWA ARP and also NH select (resale).  I will test an ARP booking at a CWA resort (BC) and also an ARP booking at NH.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 19, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Little secret.  Because of the 'odd' calendar view on the laptop for the monht of June 2021, I selected 6/17/20 to 6/24/20 with flexiible dates.  The 6/19 to 6/26 shows up as an option.  I took that option and booked the date.  Took it all the way to full reservation.   I have others I can test.  I'll try them on the phone.


I tried this again.  On the phone, I can't get past April on the calendar.  Back on the Laptop, after putzing with the calendar, I put in 6/19/21 and I can not select 6/26/20 as the checkout.  BUT, if I put in 6/17/21 to 6/24/21 with flexible dates, I can book via the drop downs 6/19-26/21.  Royal Garden Developer points.  Try it......


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got it - I will test another ARP booking prior to the 13 month marker and report back soon. I own CWA ARP and also NH select (resale). I will test an ARP booking at a CWA resort (BC) and also an ARP booking at NH.



I tested ARP using CWA - first with Seawatch using April 20-27 date range, then using Bonnet Creek, same date range. Both searches returned the same “not enough points” result.

I then tested using National Harbor - which I have a CWS deed (resale) for - same April 20-27 date range. Was able to start the booking process without issue. Next I will test a NH booking right up against the June 19-26 date range (maximum 13 months out), but now have to wait 15 minutes since I ran into the “number of transactions exceeded” result. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I tested ARP using CWA - first with Seawatch using April 20-27 date range, then using Bonnet Creek, same date range. Both searches returned the same “not enough points” result.
> 
> I then tested using National Harbor - which I have a CWS deed (resale) for - same April 20-27 date range. Was able to start the booking process without issue. Next I will test a NH booking right up against the June 19-26 date range (maximum 13 months out), but now have to wait 15 minutes since I ran into the “number of transactions exceeded” result.
> 
> ...



I just tested reservation June 19-26 at National Harbor using my CWS ARP - I was able to book this date range - the maximum 13 months out date range - without issue. 

Assumptions based upon my testing that require additional validation:

1. CWS ARP works without problems (at least for resorts that have singular ARP like NH - resorts in places like Myrtle Beach that have CWS multi-resort ARP still need to be tested - anyone own CWS in Myrtle Beach area?). 

2. CWA ARP - I don’t seem to be able to book anywhere in the ARP window with CWA points - tested four resorts so far - same results. 

If anyone can run their own tests - it would be most appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Has anyone else observed the reported issue whereby a reservation attempted at exactly 13 months out to the day isn't working because of an available points error?


I experimented tonight with a reservation inside the 10 month window window and had no problems.  If I try beyond the 10 month window, it says I don't have enough points.  Therefore, the problem is that it doesn't think I have enough points for an ARP reservation.


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> resorts in places like Myrtle Beach that have CWS multi-resort ARP still need to be tested - anyone own CWS in Myrtle Beach area?


I posted this above (was unable to book ARP at Ocean Boulevard for either June 19th nor earlier inside the ARP window). A few days ago I made note of it and additionally had tried at the other MB resorts with the same results.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 19, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I posted this above (was unable to book ARP at Ocean Boulevard for either June 19th nor earlier inside the ARP window). A few days ago I made note of it and additionally had tried at the other MB resorts with the same results.



To confirm you own a CWS deed at one of the Myrtle Beach resorts? Do you also own CWA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khamrick (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> To confirm you own a CWS deed at one of the Myrtle Beach resorts? Do you also own CWA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own CWS at both Seawatch and Ocean Blvd and cannot book inside the ARP Window.  I can book within the 10 month window.  No problems with my points as the vacation planner can book ARP for me at seawatch.


----------



## paxsarah (May 19, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> To confirm you own a CWS deed at one of the Myrtle Beach resorts? Do you also own CWA?


I own two deeds at two different HOAs at Ocean Boulevard (I also have a converted fixed week at Flagstaff). No CWA. When I was playing with it the other day, I made sure to test point requirements that wouldn't require combining the deeds (because although it should work and I've done so in the past for ARP, who knows what's tripping this issue), and even when I attempt a small enough reservation to require only one of my OB deeds, it says I don't have enough points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 20, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I own two deeds at two different HOAs at Ocean Boulevard (I also have a converted fixed week at Flagstaff). No CWA. When I was playing with it the other day, I made sure to test point requirements that wouldn't require combining the deeds (because although it should work and I've done so in the past for ARP, who knows what's tripping this issue), and even when I attempt a small enough reservation to require only one of my OB deeds, it says I don't have enough points.



Got it - so best estimate is that ARP is not working for any/all plural ARP based ownerships - meaning whether CWS/CWA - if the ARP entitlement is scoped to more than one "home resort" - owners are unable to book in the 13-10 month ARP window.  If anyone finds this not to be the case, please let me know - I'm adding this as a critical item to our tracker since not being able to book in the ARP window seems like a pretty big deal to me.  I'm assuming the known workaround is to contact Owner Care to make the reservation.

EDIT:  Item 22 added as a regression item with CRITICAL priority.


----------



## kaljor (May 20, 2020)

I think not exactly.  I've made 2 ARP reservations for next year, same week and same resort  One with CWS, the other with CWA.  And my sister made a reservation at the same place and time using CWA points.  All my points are resale, and my sister's CWA points are resale.

EDIT: In re-reading what you're describing, I'm not sure my example fits the criterion.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 21, 2020)

All,

Since the table I've been using is starting to get a little busy, we're switching over to posting screenshots periodically from the spreadsheet where this data is actually sourced.  For those who may choose to ask - no we're not going to share the actual sheet itself - as there is data in the sheet that we're not permitted to share. 

























These screenshots are two days old - so there's additional data that has been added subsequently - I will plan to share updated screenshots once or twice a week depending on the rate of change.


----------



## kaljor (May 21, 2020)

With regard to the 14 night booking ability- it says Complete and Fixed in TRIP on May 18. I still can’t make a 14 night reservation on computer, tablet, or phone. And I don’t know what TRIP means. Is that an IT term?


----------



## paxsarah (May 21, 2020)

That's some really impressive work. There's one item they say they've addressed but may still merit consideration. This item:



However, if someone is searching via flexible dates, the flex results initially show up as "N resorts" available and each date range needs to be expanded to see if the resort in question is one of the available results, like this:



In my eyes, that scenario is one in which "exclude nearby resorts" would really come in handy. The requested resort does show up at the top of each of those individual lists _if_ it's available, but only after clicking the plus and waiting for it to expand.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 21, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> That's some really impressive work. There's one item they say they've addressed but may still merit consideration. This item:
> View attachment 21170
> However, if someone is searching via flexible dates, the flex results initially show up as "N resorts" available and each date range needs to be expanded to see if the resort in question is one of the available results, like this:
> View attachment 21169
> In my eyes, that scenario is one in which "exclude nearby resorts" would really come in handy. The requested resort does show up at the top of each of those individual lists _if_ it's available, but only after clicking the plus and waiting for it to expand.



Understood - after meeting with Wyndham IT earlier this week, and getting a chance to see the wireframes for the AC feature coming back in June timeframe - I think they're declining this enhancement request right now because if you want to "exclude nearby resorts" then the solution will be to use the AC to book.  I think they are taking the approach to get the AC out before entertaining any changes to the existing booking mechanism - and then gauge feedback subsequent to the AC release to see how this feature coming back alters the existing feature requests for the date based booking mechanism.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 21, 2020)

kaljor said:


> With regard to the 14 night booking ability- it says Complete and Fixed in TRIP on May 18. I still can’t make a 14 night reservation on computer, tablet, or phone. And I don’t know what TRIP means. Is that an IT term?



TRIP is not an agile term I'm familiar with - I'd guess it's basically a CSR - but it's possible it may not have made it into the TRIP release if there was any issue during QA sign-off.  If this was the case, we should see it early next week when the next sprint releases.


----------



## Braindead (May 28, 2020)

I don’t see a phone number for the resorts until after I’ve made a reservation.
When ”Exploring Resorts” they’ve removed the resorts phone number from the resorts information.
The phone number needs to be added back as before. You shouldn’t have to make a reservation to get a resorts phone number.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 28, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I don’t see a phone number for the resorts until after I’ve made a reservation.
> When ”Exploring Resorts” they’ve removed the resorts phone number from the resorts information.
> The phone number needs to be added back as before. You shouldn’t have to make a reservation to get a resorts phone number.



Got it - I'll add this to our new Content Management section in the sheet.


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2020)

Don't know if you noticed but now VIP requested or upgraded is now visible on the upcoming reservations without having to click into the reservation. That is a step ahead.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 28, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Don't know if you noticed but now VIP requested or upgraded is now visible on the upcoming reservations without having to click into the reservation. That is a step ahead.



Thanks for the heads up.  I was just able to confirm Wyndham's production sprint release did occur on 5/26/2020.  Roughly 80 or so bugs were fixed, along with several fixes targeted for the login process.  They have also acknowledged a disconnect on supporting older tablets like iPads that don't support current iOS/Safari app versions that are contributing to user frustrations - and are investigating this issue.  We've seen quite a few reports of this nature on the Wyndham FB groups especially.  We should have updates to our sheets to share hopefully heading into next week to get current statuses on items already reported as well as initial status updates for net new reported items.


----------



## r4rab (May 29, 2020)

Is there a release date for the availability calendars or browse ability? I find the site so frustrating without them that I have stayed away from it for the last few weeks. Thank you for all your hard work on this.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 29, 2020)

r4rab said:


> Is there a release date for the availability calendars or browse ability? I find the site so frustrating without them that I have stayed away from it for the last few weeks. Thank you for all your hard work on this.



Best estimate for the availability calendar is late June at present (the second sprint in June is the target).  That could push as this feature must be built from scratch to be clear, since the entire content management and development platform is different for the new website.  

What exactly do you mean by browse ability?


----------



## Richelle (May 29, 2020)

Braindead said:


> I don’t see a phone number for the resorts until after I’ve made a reservation.
> When ”Exploring Resorts” they’ve removed the resorts phone number from the resorts information.
> The phone number needs to be added back as before. You shouldn’t have to make a reservation to get a resorts phone number.


I can confirm the same.  Checked a few resorts.  Bonnet Creek, Margaritaville Rio Mar, old town Alexandria, National Harbor, and Canterbury.  No phone number.  It's been logged.


----------



## Rolltydr (May 30, 2020)

I have a couple of things based on some experiences I've had with the new website in the past few days. 

1. Reservation emails - This is related to ID#19 under Regression Detail. I made a reservation at Old Town Alexandria today and did not receive a reservation confirmation email. I've made a couple other reservations recently at different resorts and did receive the confirmation emails and I don't remember having to enter my email address, although I may have. Regardless, I would like to suggest adding a link so that when viewing current reservations, the owner would have the option to email or print the reservation. I know you can print it from the browser but, at least on my MAC, the print formatting is horrible and it takes about 6 pages if you want to print the whole thing. I'm sure you've seen sites that have a print button that causes the data to be reformatted into an easy to read (usually 1 page) pdf document that can either be printed or saved. I, for one, would love to have that option. Obviously, this isn't critical but a nice to have feature, IMO.

2. I was looking at several different locations and date options for trips in 2021. When searching the location and or dates on the reservation screen, I experienced 3 different results; a) the search would work correctly and display the options for the location/dates I entered, b) if I changed the location and dates, the results would show the updated information for one (location or date range) but not the other, c) the screen would display the results for the previous location/date search I had entered without updating any information. I couldn't detect a pattern in when it would work correctly and when it would not. I experienced this both on my Macbook using the Safari browser, version 13.1 and my iPad, also using Safari.

3. Question: ID #5 on your Regression Detail list about adding points protection to an existing reservation. You show it may not be fixed until a September release. Until then, do you know if it is possible for Owner Care to add Points Protection? I typically like to wait until the last minute to add it. 

I again want to thank @HitchHiker71 and @Richelle for all their work, including their efforts to foster relationships at Wyndham over the past couple of years that are now bearing fruit.  Owners had no voice when Voyager went live a few years ago and the results were a very poorly thought-out, designed, implemented and executed website that over the course of the past 4 years has improved very little. Yes, there are bugs and glitches in this website and there was very poor communication to the vast majority of owners about it's implementation. Technical problems happen with almost every implementation no matter how big or small. My biggest complaint this time would be about the lack of communication upfront. However, HitchHiker and Richelle have done an excellent job of keeping TUGgers informed since the implementation, listening to our feedback and, most importantly, executing a game plan that is getting results. It will take a few weeks and months to get most of the problems fixed and suggestions implemented, but we can see the progress being made this time. If we will just be patient, and continue providing actionable feedback instead of just complaining, we will see a much better owner experience in the near future.


----------



## Richelle (May 30, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I have a couple of things based on some experiences I've had with the new website in the past few days.
> 
> 1. Reservation emails - This is related to ID#19 under Regression Detail. I made a reservation at Old Town Alexandria today and did not receive a reservation confirmation email. I've made a couple other reservations recently at different resorts and did receive the confirmation emails and I don't remember having to enter my email address, although I may have. Regardless, I would like to suggest adding a link so that when viewing current reservations, the owner would have the option to email or print the reservation. I know you can print it from the browser but, at least on my MAC, the print formatting is horrible and it takes about 6 pages if you want to print the whole thing. I'm sure you've seen sites that have a print button that causes the data to be reformatted into an easy to read (usually 1 page) pdf document that can either be printed or saved. I, for one, would love to have that option. Obviously, this isn't critical but a nice to have feature, IMO.
> 
> ...



I like #1.  Particularly the option to email a reservation.  I added that to the enhancements tab.  

I experienced the same printing format issue on my PC in both chrome and firefox.  I logged it under regressions and asked HitchHiker71 to confirm for himself when he has a moment.  I cannot get to the login box in IE, but I am fairly certain that's an issue on my PC.

For number 2, I experienced something similar.  I would use the search box on the landing page to search for Panama City in August.  When I got no availability, I clicked the name of one of the alternatives to go to the resort page.  Then I would use the search availability box on the resort page to search for something in July.  It took me back to the results page for the first search with the original dates an location of the first search and not the second.  I would have to re-enter the new search criteria.  I had no issues when changing the search criteria on the results page.  I did it several times with no issue.  For me, it was only when I did a second search from the resort page that I saw the issue.  I was able to replicate it with other searches and other resorts. I experience it in Chrome, Firefox, and Edge.  I logged it the other day.  Thank you for confirming I wasn't the only one. 

For #3, I believe the answer is yes, although I have not tried.  I know they can deposit points for you if you are one of the unlucky ones to have the points deposit issue where it says you do not have enough points.  So I assume they have that ability too.  When I call to roll some points forward, I will ask.

Thank you for the input and kind words.  We are more than happy to help.


----------



## r4rab (Jun 1, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Best estimate for the availability calendar is late June at present (the second sprint in June is the target).  That could push as this feature must be built from scratch to be clear, since the entire content management and development platform is different for the new website.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by browse ability?


I believe I saw this on the list somewhere. I used to be able to see on a map or by region all the resorts and then continue drilling down. Many of our vacations get done this way; we have a general timeframe of when we want to go away but don't know where. We used to go on the website to see where resorts were located and would pick an area we had never been to. Now it seems we have to decide where we want to go before examining resorts and there is no good way (or I have not found it) to see where Wyndham has resorts. I hope this made sense.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 1, 2020)

r4rab said:


> I believe I saw this on the list somewhere. I used to be able to see on a map or by region all the resorts and then continue drilling down. Many of our vacations get done this way; we have a general timeframe of when we want to go away but don't know where. We used to go on the website to see where resorts were located and would pick an area we had never been to. Now it seems we have to decide where we want to go before examining resorts and there is no good way (or I have not found it) to see where Wyndham has resorts. I hope this made sense.



I believe that is in the spreadsheet but if it isn’t, I’ll add it. In the mean time, the directory has a map with all the resorts on it. Do you have a copy of a link to the digital one?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 1, 2020)

r4rab said:


> I believe I saw this on the list somewhere. I used to be able to see on a map or by region all the resorts and then continue drilling down. Many of our vacations get done this way; we have a general timeframe of when we want to go away but don't know where. We used to go on the website to see where resorts were located and would pick an area we had never been to. Now it seems we have to decide where we want to go before examining resorts and there is no good way (or I have not found it) to see where Wyndham has resorts. I hope this made sense.



This is item tagged under regression item #16 on our list already - with a June release target for remediation.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 1, 2020)

Just a quick update to say that we do not yet have the next round of major updates on the sheets from Wyndham to share just yet - but I'm hoping to prioritize the updates for this week so that we can post an update here this week.  More to come when we have a substantive update to share.  In the interim, I'm posting updates of all of the net new items we've added since the last round of screenshots:


----------



## r4rab (Jun 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I believe that is in the spreadsheet but if it isn’t, I’ll add it. In the mean time, the directory has a map with all the resorts on it. Do you have a copy of a link to the digital one?


Thank You!
I do not have a link to the digital directory. I have been using the hard copy but I know it can get out of date.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 2, 2020)

r4rab said:


> Thank You!
> I do not have a link to the digital directory. I have been using the hard copy but I know it can get out of date.



This is the latest copy. If I recall correctly, they said at the owners meeting that a new one would be out this year. If you prefer a physical copy, hold off on ordering a physical copy. I believe you’re only allowed one physical copy for free a year. At least that was what I was told. 










						Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2018-2019
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					www.nxtbook.com


----------



## Npat12 (Jun 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> This is the latest copy. If I recall correctly, they said at the owners meeting that a new one would be out this year. If you prefer a physical copy, hold off on ordering a physical copy. I believe you’re only allowed one physical copy for free a year. At least that was what I was told.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn’t know you could order a physical copy. Do You just call wyndham and they will send you one.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Got it - I'll add this to our new Content Management section in the sheet.



Following up on this item, I found the phone numbers on the website, they are all listed on a single webpage here:









						Resorts Contact List
					

Need to make a call to a Club Wyndham resort? Check out a full contact list of all Club Wyndham resorts here.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## Richelle (Jun 2, 2020)

Npat12 said:


> I didn’t know you could order a physical copy. Do You just call wyndham and they will send you one.



Yep. There used to be a link where you could order one from the website but it’s gone now. It’s possible the purposely left it out because a new one is coming.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Following up on this item, I found the phone numbers on the website, they are all listed on a single webpage here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn’t aimed at you, you’re only the messenger trying to help us find information.

Wow! That is one horrible phone list. Does Wyndham IT know what a pdf is? I can google a resort and get the phone number faster than I can scroll, and scroll, and scroll through that list which appears to be >90% white space. Why would anyone design a list that way?


----------



## Braindead (Jun 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Following up on this item, I found the phone numbers on the website, they are all listed on a single webpage here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rolltydr said:


> This isn’t aimed at you, you’re only the messenger trying to help us find information.
> 
> Wow! That is one horrible phone list. Does Wyndham IT know what a pdf is? I can google a resort and get the phone number faster than I can scroll, and scroll, and scroll through that list which appears to be >90% white space. Why would anyone design a list that way?


I really appreciate the time - hard work that Craig and Richelle are doing on behalf of us owners!! Thank You Both!!!

With that said some of this stuff like the resort list for phone numbers is just plain sad- silly-laughable, I’d say stupid but don’t like using that word.
Why on earth would they leave the phone number off the individual resort page??

Again this is not aimed at anyone here on TUG, just hard to believe this owners website is what Wyndham thinks us the OWNERS deserve and would accept!!!!


----------



## CCdad (Jun 2, 2020)

I too am very appreciative of the efforts Craig and Richelle have expended being the upfront spokespersons to improve the WD owner website. IT is not my background, so their expertise in this endeavor is invaluable.

I’m also very glad that WD is both engaged and actively working to assess and act on the lists that have been put together. It’s progress that I look forward seeing implemented!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAlegacy (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone know where to find assessment on new website?


----------



## Npat12 (Jun 3, 2020)

I am fairly new to Wyndham but not timesharing. Have owned Wyndham for almost 2 years and I also own Bluegreen going on 15 years. 

Not sure if the Club Wyndham has ever had this option but on Bluegreen I can put in a specific week on the calendar and select All destinations (instead of a specific resort) and it will let me know EVERY Bluegreen resort and room types available for that week. Has Wyndham ever had that feature now or in the past. It’s very convenient if your not exactly sure which resort you want but know the week and have several options to pick from.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 3, 2020)

Wyndham had a great website 2 versions ago that had amazing search capability. The next version took a lot of search capabilities away. And here we are today with a website that took even more away. Hopefully we'll get them and the others from 2 versions ago back with Wyndham's new and NOT so much improved website.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 3, 2020)

Npat12 said:


> I am fairly new to Wyndham but not timesharing. Have owned Wyndham for almost 2 years and I also own Bluegreen going on 15 years.
> 
> Not sure if the Club Wyndham has ever had this option but on Bluegreen I can put in a specific week on the calendar and select All destinations (instead of a specific resort) and it will let me know EVERY Bluegreen resort and room types available for that week. Has Wyndham ever had that feature now or in the past. It’s very convenient if your not exactly sure which resort you want but know the week and have several options to pick from.



Not that I am aware of.  If Wyndham is right, Blue Green has 69 managed locations.  Wyndham has 131.  I am not sure if you have an IT background, but what you're asking is to search 131 resorts for all rooms available for that week.  That's a huge net to cast and would be a very slow search.  It's like you asking Chevy to tell you what model Equinox is available at every dealer on the east coast.  The search BlueGreen has, wouldn't work for Wyndham.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 3, 2020)

VAlegacy said:


> Anyone know where to find assessment on new website?


It's not there yet.  You'll have to call them for it.  It's supposed to be back in September.


----------



## MikeandLisaR (Jun 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Not that I am aware of.  If Wyndham is right, Blue Green has 69 managed locations.  Wyndham has 131.  I am not sure if you have an IT background, but what you're asking is to search 131 resorts for all rooms available for that week.  That's a huge net to cast and would be a very slow search.  It's like you asking Chevy to tell you what model Equinox is available at every dealer on the east coast.  The search BlueGreen has, wouldn't work for Wyndham.



I just searched Wyndham hotels .com for the week of July 12-19. Had to give a location so I put in "Florida" and it returned 165 locations in a couple seconds.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 4, 2020)

Npat12 said:


> I am fairly new to Wyndham but not timesharing. Have owned Wyndham for almost 2 years and I also own Bluegreen going on 15 years.
> 
> Not sure if the Club Wyndham has ever had this option but on Bluegreen I can put in a specific week on the calendar and select All destinations (instead of a specific resort) and it will let me know EVERY Bluegreen resort and room types available for that week. Has Wyndham ever had that feature now or in the past. It’s very convenient if your not exactly sure which resort you want but know the week and have several options to pick from.



We do have this registered as an enhancement request for both regional and national resort availability searches. The primary limitation that prevented this function within Voyager was the miserable search performance. One of the biggest strengths of the new website is the search indexing, search results are returned very fast when compared to Voyager - even when selecting the “flexible on dates” option. This fact tells me that offering the ability to perform more broad based availability searches is actually feasible now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jun 4, 2020)

MikeandLisaR said:


> I just searched Wyndham hotels .com for the week of July 12-19. Had to give a location so I put in "Florida" and it returned 165 locations in a couple seconds.



It pulled up locations. Not the availability for each resort. When you click on a resort, there is a button that says “search rooms”. You have to do that for each of the 165 resorts. A lot slower then the site. When you search the entire state of Florida on the Club Wyndham website, it list the rooms that are available at each resort. So one search pulls all the data. On Wyndham hotels .com, if you narrow it down by city, and click on a hotel, it will initiate the search for that hotel without clicking a the search rooms button. Again, you have to do it for each of the hotels. Orlando has 91. I clicked on Days Inn. Took about 10 seconds to list six room types and various prices for each. Imagine doing that 91 times.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 4, 2020)

Not sure I would give the search features an "A" myself; I'd have trouble giving them a passing grade.  I'm interested in trying out the Limetree Beach Resort, but it's pretty difficult to get to the availability there for some reason.  They've improved things slightly using the search feature at the top of the site; it now populates the name of the resort as a suggestion when you type in "Lim..." but the search results don't include the page for the resort itself.  The only way I've been able to get to the resort page is by searching availability at Margaritaville St Thomas for the March-April timeframe with a check for flexible dates, then looking at the alternative resorts with availability.  Additionally, I couldn't access the actual dates I was looking at (3/27/2021-4/3/2021) directly because the only thing that showed up for that was an indication that there was one resort with availability on those dates; to get to those dates I had to offset my availability search and select the dates I was looking at as an alternative.  I didn't actually book those dates because I'm waiting for a resale contract to close, but believe that they have some serious issues with that resort in particular (as well as a less than desirable ability to browse the availability calendar).  I'm searching using Safari 11.1.2 on a Mac Pro (Early 2008).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 4, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We do have this registered as an enhancement request for both regional and national resort availability searches. The primary limitation that prevented this function within Voyager was the miserable search performance. One of the biggest strengths of the new website is the search indexing, search results are returned very fast when compared to Voyager - even when selecting the “flexible on dates” option. This fact tells me that offering the ability to perform more broad based availability searches is actually feasible now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did have the ability to search for anything available prior to the release of Voyager in 2017.   At one time, you could search for resorts available in a particular xx mile radius. That did cause degradation to the system and that feature was take away (that's my undestanding of why it was removed).  But we could still search by region (show me anything for a given time frame in the Northeast, for example).  That was very helpful, I know I miss that feature. Would be nice to see something like that come back.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 4, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> We did have the ability to search for anything available prior to the release of Voyager in 2017. At one time, you could search for resorts available in a particular xx mile radius. That did cause degradation to the system and that feature was take away (that's my undestanding of why it was removed). But we could still search by region (show me anything for a given time frame in the Northeast, for example). That was very helpful, I know I miss that feature. Would be nice to see something like that come back.



If you go to explorer resorts, you can zoom in and out if the map or move it and click “Search this area”. That way you’re not tied to their borders for regions. You can search whatever area you want.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> If you go to explorer resorts, you can zoom in and out if the map or move it and click “Search this area”. That way you’re not tied to their borders for regions. You can search whatever area you want.


Thanks, Richelle! I wasn’t aware of that feature. That is very helpful.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> If you go to explorer resorts, you can zoom in and out if the map or move it and click “Search this area”. That way you’re not tied to their borders for regions. You can search whatever area you want.


I will play around with that when I have few minutes, thank you.


----------



## Shawn p Johansen (Jun 4, 2020)

I see a lot of comments about the booking Calendar. It must me either me not seeing it or their sight is having issues because I can not fine the availability calendar anywhere the ONLY option I can do is give them the dates I want... Can anyone else see the calendar? if so what am I missing where is it?


----------



## Richelle (Jun 4, 2020)

Shawn p Johansen said:


> I see a lot of comments about the booking Calendar. It must me either me not seeing it or their sight is having issues because I can not fine the availability calendar anywhere the ONLY option I can do is give them the dates I want... Can anyone else see the calendar? if so what am I missing where is it?



That’s the issue with it. That’s why everyone is talking about it. It’s not there at all. It’s slated to come back this month though.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 6, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> This isn’t aimed at you, you’re only the messenger trying to help us find information.
> 
> Wow! That is one horrible phone list. Does Wyndham IT know what a pdf is? I can google a resort and get the phone number faster than I can scroll, and scroll, and scroll through that list which appears to be >90% white space. Why would anyone design a list that way?



Sorry for the delay in response - I’ve been very distracted with a few major home improvement projects and work has been crazy - despite the Coronavirus economic impacts out there. 

While I posted the link I didn’t actually look at it closely. I had originally thought that having a concatenated list of resort phone numbers like this would have served a useful purpose especially on a smartphone where the phone numbers are clickable. Guess what? The numbers are NOT clickable - which surprises me from a cloud first mobile first design perspective. I will be adding this to our content management section as well - ALL listed phone numbers should be clickable to facilitate easy phone calls from mobile devices.

EDIT:  actually they ARE clickable via Safari - just not via the Tapatalk browser plug-in.  Good news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't see a way to cancel out of a booking once you have initiated one. I am using a macbook pro with chrome. I only see an option to continue (through the booking process) or go back to the previous step (although I can't go back to the very beginning). Surely I'm missing something, I don't see this on the list of issues.  Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't see a way to cancel out of a booking once you have initiated one. I am using a macbook pro with chrome. I only see an option to continue (through the booking process) or go back to the previous step (although I can't go back to the very beginning). Surely I'm missing something, I don't see this on the list of issues. Thanks for any help/suggestions.



It’s captured as regression item 4 on the list - this was one of the first items we came across. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeandLisaR (Jun 9, 2020)

This may have been talked about before. Every time I log in I have to accept cookies. Using a laptop with Edge. Not deleting cookies on exit.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jun 11, 2020)

Not certain if this has been covered already.  With the Explore Resorts search function you can choose to search for results by state for the dates you list.  However the search results do not return availability for all resorts in that state.  For example, if I type in Florida and choose Florida, USA for the location I get a list of resorts with available units for my dates.  However it does not list all the resorts in Florida with available units for the dates i selected.  I noticed that if I search for Pompano Beach, Fl using the same dates as my Florida, USA search it returns availability for the PB resorts however these resorts were not shown in the Florida, USA results using the same dates.  Thus, at least for Florida, searching the whole state with one search does not work.  I have noticed this for California as well.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 11, 2020)

The sprint release yesterday, June 10, included the following high level fixes and enhancements listed below.  We expect another round of updates to our spreadsheet before end of week as well.  Stay tuned for the sheet updates.  

*FIXES:*

1.     In Mobile, user is now provided possible travel dates through their entire ARP window (it was previously showing 2 less months than desktop)
2.     The maximum length of stay for a reservation now equals TRIP (previously this was showing 1 day less – 13 instead of 14)
3.     Selecting the Reservation Details link in the Points Transaction History no longer provides an error
4.     Registration for secondary owners is fixed (this impacted secondary owners on contracts having ownership changes)
5.     Performing a search from the Resort Details page with Travel Dates now sends users to search results based upon those dates selected
6.     Modifications – Changing the traveler to an owner is fixed

* ENHANCEMENTS:*

1.     Explore Resorts/Search Results (without travel dates entered) – the Map and List of results now default to a full list of our resorts instead of using geo-location for the user
2.     Explore Resorts/Search Results (without travel dates entered) – the owners can zoom in/out of the map and move it around to adjust the list of resorts shown
3.     Explore Resorts/Search Results – if you search by something like Australia or Paris, we now find the closest resorts to that location vs. just stating No results
4.     Explore Resorts/Search Results – the order of search results now provides resorts in the same state of the initial search, then we also provide any resorts within a radius outside of the state, and finally the Club Pass resorts are listed in that order.  
5.     Explore Resorts/Search Results – if the owner is searching availability for a resort and there is no availability, the map pin is gray


----------



## Richelle (Jun 11, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> Not certain if this has been covered already. With the Explore Resorts search function you can choose to search for results by state for the dates you list. However the search results do not return availability for all resorts in that state. For example, if I type in Florida and choose Florida, USA for the location I get a list of resorts with available units for my dates. However it does not list all the resorts in Florida with available units for the dates i selected. I noticed that if I search for Pompano Beach, Fl using the same dates as my Florida, USA search it returns availability for the PB resorts however these resorts were not shown in the Florida, USA results using the same dates. Thus, at least for Florida, searching the whole state with one search does not work. I have noticed this for California as well.



I wonder if that’s because when you choose Florida, it chooses the middle of the state as the starting and expands the search for 250 miles from the center, as opposed to the entire state. We’ll have to add that to the list.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 11, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if that’s because when you choose Florida, it chooses the middle of the state as the starting and expands the search for 250 miles from the center, as opposed to the entire state. We’ll have to add that to the list.



This is already captured under Regression item #23 just FYI.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 12, 2020)

Chart updates to share:

*REGRESSIONS:*











*BUGS:*





*ENHANCEMENTS:*








*CONTENT MANAGEMENT:*


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 16, 2020)

Has anyone run into the inability to complete a reservation?  "Something unexpected just happened!"  I get the same result on Chrome and Safari on a Mac, I also tried Android as well, and Edge on a PC. All the same result.

ETA: it resolved itself.  I tried several times yesterday and this morning, clearing cookies, etc.  Then right before 8am I tried again on Chrome with PC.  I was about to call, but also had a meeting to hop onto for work...so I tried one more time hoping I wouldn't have to do any headset juggling, lo and behold it worked.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> Has anyone run into the inability to complete a reservation?  "Something unexpected just happened!"  I get the same result on Chrome and Safari on a Mac, I also tried Android as well, and Edge on a PC. All the same result.
> 
> ETA: it resolved itself.  I tried several times yesterday and this morning, clearing cookies, etc.  Then right before 8am I tried again on Chrome with PC.  I was about to call, but also had a meeting to hop onto for work...so I tried one more time hoping I wouldn't have to do any headset juggling, lo and behold it worked.
> 
> View attachment 22173



I've run into this twice now when attempting to take an instant room upgrade.  In one instance I could not get it to move to step two.  In another instance, clicking the Continue button more than once seemed to push through the error.  It seems intermittent in nature.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sharing a couple of screenshots from the new availability calendar view for those interested, which is scheduled for release on or around 6/24.

Originally we had an ask under enhancement #5 on our list for another checkbox for "My Duration Is Flexible" along side the current "My Dates Are Flexible" checkbox.  Our question is, with the calendar view coming back, do we still see value in this enhancement as a standalone feature?  Or would you simply default to using the calendar view?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 16, 2020)

Duration Flexibility is important and would be an add over what we had before.  Tough question for me to ask given the amount of time you have spent on this, but, will Wyndham be letting some of those adamant about bringing the calendar back actually test the calendar?  No offense, but, you had little value in the calendar and are probably not the correct person to be testing it.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2020)

The way this calendar looks doesn't appear to have the functionality that people are missing from the previous availability calendar. This does look like it would be easy to plug in different spans of specific dates on one interface. What it doesn't appear to show (at least not in the screenshot) is that, for instance, I'm looking at June and seeing that the last full week and every Thursday night have no availability at all, so I know to try to book a 6-night stay starting on Friday in the early part of the month. This looks like you'd still have to ascertain that by trial and error.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Jun 16, 2020)

I think I would mostly default to the calendar view (assuming the old calendar view functionality is restored).  The only exception might be if I want to stay in an area that has multiple resorts (like Orlando).  In this use case, searching by location with flexible dates and flexible duration would be useful.  Any other case and I think I'd default to calendar view.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Duration Flexibility is important and would be an add over what we had before. Tough question for me to ask given the amount of time you have spent on this, but, will Wyndham be letting some of those adamant about bringing the calendar back actually test the calendar? No offense, but, you had little value in the calendar and are probably not the correct person to be testing it.



I wasn’t the only person who was viewing the new feature and providing input, I’m merely sharing a couple of screenshots of the MVP 1.0 calendar view release. It will improve iteratively once released based upon live feedback. It’s not a once and done - it’s an agile dev process over time with a basic release coming next week. 

We will keep the duration option on the list for now and then revisit as we move forward. I tend to agree the duration checkbox would still be useful for those of us who have a general date range in mind but are flexible on a +/- number of days for the actual stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> The way this calendar looks doesn't appear to have the functionality that people are missing from the previous availability calendar. This does look like it would be easy to plug in different spans of specific dates on one interface. What it doesn't appear to show (at least not in the screenshot) is that, for instance, I'm looking at June and seeing that the last full week and every Thursday night have no availability at all, so I know to try to book a 6-night stay starting on Friday in the early part of the month. This looks like you'd still have to ascertain that by trial and error.



It’s a different system so it’s not going to be exactly the same. What specifically do you mean by it doesn’t appear to have functionality that people are missing? You will be able to sort by room type specific to the resort on demand. So for example in the drop-down in the screenshot for Clearwater you could choose one, two or four bedroom, and the monthly view will only display availability matched to the specific room type. Or leave it at the default “all suites”. 

One item that was not implemented in MVP 1.0 is the letters designating the type of booking window (express, standard, advanced) because focus groups showed that most users had no idea what these actually meant and had no idea how to use them. We spoke at some length about this today and have other ideation sessions planned as it relates to the old points calculator that may be replaced by a new area on the owner dashboard that simply displays the data for each owner that the points calculator would normally show, based upon account contract ownership.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I think I would mostly default to the calendar view (assuming the old calendar view functionality is restored). The only exception might be if I want to stay in an area that has multiple resorts (like Orlando). In this use case, searching by location with flexible dates and flexible duration would be useful. Any other case and I think I'd default to calendar view.



Agreed and thanks for the feedback. Please keep it coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> What specifically do you mean by it doesn’t appear to have functionality that people are missing?



The previous calendar would show rough availability without putting any dates in. You could then decide what dates to check based on the general availability you could see on the calendar. If you could tell from the availability calendar that there was no more than a 2-night stay in a given month and you wanted to stay 4-5 nights, you could move on to a different resort or a different month to try to find what you need.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2020)

The verbiage "Select your check-in and check-out dates on the calendar to view available suites here" seems to indicate the ability to view availability without choosing specific dates is not available in at least this version of the calendar. Wyndham is creating some expectations by promoting this calendar, but if people still need to enter their own dates to view availability I think it's going to leave a lot of people disappointed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> The previous calendar would show rough availability without putting any dates in. You could then decide what dates to check based on the general availability you could see on the calendar. If you could tell from the availability calendar that there was no more than a 2-night stay in a given month and you wanted to stay 4-5 nights, you could move on to a different resort or a different month to try to find what you need.



That’s exactly what the first screenshot I shared is actually showing. No dates are selected and “all suites” is the default and it’s showing any/all available dates for the July 2021 month selected.  It’s behaving in the exact same manner as the old system did AFAIK. 

The second screenshot then shows what you see once you actually choose a date range on the monthly calendar in the right hand viewing pane.

It’s a bit different of a look and feel for sure, but I’ve used the calendar view quite a bit to make reservations on the old system and IME this new calendar actually works better than the previous calendar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRapuser (Jun 16, 2020)

I thought the same thing about not being able to see availability just by looking, but then I noticed that some dates are crossed off. I'm assuming this means that they are unavailable, and that would mostly solve the issue.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s exactly what the first screenshot I shared is actually showing. No dates are selected and “all suites” is the default and it’s showing any/all available dates for the July 2021 month selected. It’s behaving in the exact same manner as the old system did AFAIK.


Hopefully I was just reading it wrong, then. Are some of the dates in the earlier part of the month bolded and/or greyed out? They all looked the same to me, but if I squint maybe I see some difference in the typeface. I assumed that the crossed out dates at the end of the month were unbookable because they're too far out (July 2021 would be the far end of ARP right now, or at least if those screenshots were taken around June 13th), not as an example of the availability calendar as it would appear for bookable dates.

Edit: or are all the dates in the earlier part of the month showing available because every single date is available at this point? In which case, it's not a very good visual example of what's coming. It would help to see a month where some dates are booked full.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

GRapuser said:


> I thought the same thing about not being able to see availability just by looking, but then I noticed that some dates are crossed off. I'm assuming this means that they are unavailable, and that would mostly solve the issue.



Good eye, the crossed off dates indicate no availability in both screenshots - one for July and one for April. This test account was a PR so it could actually see availability 14 months out into August. 

The dates available are bolded, the dates not available and grayed out and struck through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Hopefully I was just reading it wrong, then. Are some of the dates in the earlier part of the month bolded and/or greyed out? They all looked the same to me, but if I squint maybe I see some difference in the typeface. I assumed that the crossed out dates at the end of the month were unbookable because they're too far out (July 2021 would be the far end of ARP right now, or at least if those screenshots were taken around June 13th), not as an example of the availability calendar as it would appear for bookable dates.
> 
> Edit: or are all the dates in the earlier part of the month showing available because every single date is available at this point? In which case, it's not a very good visual example of what's coming. It would help to see a month where some dates are booked full.



Yes the dates unavailable are grayed out and struck through, and the available dates are bolded. It will be more obvious live - the screenshot loses a bit of luster. The screenshots were taken this afternoon live during a review session. It’s a staging environment so it’s not working against the production systems. It’s using the same UI calendar design element that is used elsewhere AFAIK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> One item that was not implemented in MVP 1.0 is the letters designating the type of booking window (express, standard, advanced) because focus groups showed that most users had no idea what these actually meant and had no idea how to use them.


This surprises me.  I'm a fairly new owner and I definitely used the calendar designations to determine when my booking windows would open up.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 16, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes the dates unavailable are grayed out and struck through, and the available dates are bolded. It will be more obvious live - the screenshot loses a bit of luster. The screenshots were taken this afternoon live during a review session. It’s a staging environment so it’s not working against the production systems. It’s using the same UI calendar design element that is used elsewhere AFAIK.



I think where it lost me is that in both of those situations, the dates that are struck through (I did see them) are also unavailable because they are outside of the allowable booking window - the July screenshot because it's past the end of ARP, and the April screenshot because it's past the 14-night length of stay for the check-in date. So I will take your word for it that that's how a fully booked night would appear as well when simply looking for availability, but I can't say that's what those screenshots are conveying to me.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> This surprises me. I'm a fairly new owner and I definitely used the calendar designations to determine when my booking windows would open up.



Let’s piece this apart so we can better understand the use case. Did you use this function because it was the only place you could actually see this data on the old site? One of the only other places that I knew of on the old site see this data was the points calculator. You could choose a date range and then the points calculator would show you the amount of points you had eligible for that time period. 

During today’s review session we discussed the regression item to bring back the points calculator. We then discussed a possible replacement for the points calculator function that would be displayed on the owner dashboard instead, in an effort to eliminate the need for the points calculator function. 

Basically a widget displaying categorized points for each home resort by booking window (std, RARP, ARP) with clickable links to book using the points in scope. This concept needs more ideation and some wireframes to be clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 16, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I think where it lost me is that in both of those situations, the dates that are struck through (I did see them) are also unavailable because they are outside of the allowable booking window - the July screenshot because it's past the end of ARP, and the April screenshot because it's past the 14-night length of stay for the check-in date. So I will take your word for it that that's how a fully booked night would appear as well when simply looking for availability, but I can't say that's what those screenshots are conveying to me.



We saw other examples with unavailable singular dates mid week so I know it’s not just displaying defaults. My primary focus during these sessions is on providing detailed feedback, reviewing open items where the PDM requires more data, and ideation on new solutions, so I grab screenshots when I have spare moments. I will endeavor to be more diligent about getting more substantive screenshots moving forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I think where it lost me is that in both of those situations, the dates that are struck through (I did see them) are also unavailable because they are outside of the allowable booking window - the July screenshot because it's past the end of ARP, and the April screenshot because it's past the 14-night length of stay for the check-in date. So I will take your word for it that that's how a fully booked night would appear as well when simply looking for availability, but I can't say that's what those screenshots are conveying to me.



There’s a video posted out on the Club Wyndham page in Facebook with a demo of the new calendar view here:









						Club Wyndham Owner Group | Facebook
					

Welcome to the Club Wyndham Owner Group! Here, Club Wyndham Owners are invited to engage with other owners about their Club Wyndham ownership. Ask questions, share bucket lists, discuss vacation tips...




					www.facebook.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manzana (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> There’s a video posted out on the Club Wyndham page in Facebook with a demo of the new calendar view here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the video showed a good example of what the calendar view will be like.  The only thing I would love to see added would be the ability to search a state or region for multiple Resorts and availability.  The video shows you must select the specific resort first to pull up the calendar.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 17, 2020)

Manzana said:


> I think the video showed a good example of what the calendar view will be like.  The only thing I would love to see added would be the ability to search a state or region for multiple Resorts and availability.  The video shows you must select the specific resort first to pull up the calendar.


With the old site the calendar was resort specific.  You didn't have a calendar for regions.  just resorts.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Let’s piece this apart so we can better understand the use case. Did you use this function because it was the only place you could actually see this data on the old site? One of the only other places that I knew of on the old site see this data was the points calculator. You could choose a date range and then the points calculator would show you the amount of points you had eligible for that time period.
> 
> During today’s review session we discussed the regression item to bring back the points calculator. We then discussed a possible replacement for the points calculator function that would be displayed on the owner dashboard instead, in an effort to eliminate the need for the points calculator function.
> 
> ...


I don't think I used the points calculator function much, I'm trying to remember the flow of what you're describing, @HitchHiker71 , and I'm not remembering too much specific, so I don't think I was very familiar with it.  But looking at the availability calendar, I would look at a month that I'd like to visit a given resort, see that there was still availability for my general date range (which is usually a little flexible by a few days here and there) and then I'd look for when I could start booking and then throw that on my Google calendar with a reminder so I could go back and book once I was able to.

Ooh, that would be a great enhancement, allow for a "my diary" of sorts to set up a push notification remind you that you want to book!  Another enhancement would be the ability to have a little free-form note section for each resort that has been favorited.  Pie in the sky stuff, I know...functioning without takeaways is the top priority


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 17, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> This surprises me.  I'm a fairly new owner and I definitely used the calendar designations to determine when my booking windows would open up.


Another reason that this would be helpful in this iteration of the website is that, outside of the upcoming availability calendar that will center on a single resort at a time, the other searches show multiple nearby resorts. Because the search results could come up with, say, a combination of resorts where you may or may not have ARP, I assume that's why there's nothing preventing me from plugging in dates that are within the ARP period, even if most/all of the search results that come up are for resorts where I don't have ARP. I find it disconcerting that no dates are blocked off for windows that I can't book in (e.g., if I'm searching Orlando where I have no ARP, it would help me to have the check-in dates farther than 10 months blocked), and I know that's because I'm not searching a single resort but a range of resorts that could potentially contain someplace I do have ARP - but having the booking windows (advance, standard, express) marked in some way would at least help an owner avoid accidentally straying into a window where they can't book. Or, maybe I'm short some points for the reservation I want, but there's a visual indication that I'm only 5 days before the start of the express period when I can borrow from next year. That sort of thing.

As an aside, because there are no limitations on the calendar even though my account might have certain limitations, I'm actually able to plug in dates farther than 13 months out and start a search (though then I get the "Something unexpected" message after a short spin).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> I don't think I used the points calculator function much, I'm trying to remember the flow of what you're describing, @HitchHiker71 , and I'm not remembering too much specific, so I don't think I was very familiar with it.  But looking at the availability calendar, I would look at a month that I'd like to visit a given resort, see that there was still availability for my general date range (which is usually a little flexible by a few days here and there) and then I'd look for when I could start booking and then throw that on my Google calendar with a reminder so I could go back and book once I was able to.




The old points calculator was relatively simple.  You would pick a date range and it would then show you how many points you had eligible for that date range.  That's it in a nutshell.  What I'm trying to envision for the new website is a replacement that would eliminate the need for the points calculator function.  In the Points Summary area (screenshot for reference), right now there's the  general amount of points available for each use year:





What I'm ideating on is a drill down for each use year.  So the "Current Use Year" would be a clickable link with a descriptor hover-over that says "Click here for a breakdown of your Current Use Year points by type," or something similar.  When you click on that link, it opens up a section that displays something like this:

Current Use Year - Advanced Reservation Priority Points Available for reservations from startdate to enddate:  ARPpointsavailable
Current Use Year - Standard Reservation Window points available for reservations from startdate to enddate: STDpointsavailable
Current Use Year - Express Reservation Window points available for reservations from startdate to enddate: EXPpointsavailable

The same links would be available and would display the same information for your future use years as well.  We bounced around the idea of also providing buttons to book in this area - particularly for CWS owners that have ARP at a specific resort - and RARP at a specific resort - these buttons would  take you to either the calendar view in the ARP date range - or you would input a date range via a "select date range" button and it would launch an availability search right from that area for your specified date range.

Please provide feedback on this item as we need further ideation to vet out this enhancement request.



> Ooh, that would be a great enhancement, allow for a "my diary" of sorts to set up a push notification remind you that you want to book!  Another enhancement would be the ability to have a little free-form note section for each resort that has been favorited.  Pie in the sky stuff, I know...functioning without takeaways is the top priority



So in your scenario where you said:



> I would look at a month that I'd like to visit a given resort, see that there was still availability for my general date range (which is usually a little flexible by a few days here and there) and then I'd look for when I could start booking and then throw that on my Google calendar with a reminder so I could go back and book once I was able to.



What would have prevented you from booking right then?  Obviously you could see the availability already at that time - so why wait to book?  Were you waiting to book at a resort where you didn't have ARP?  Or were you waiting for the Express or VIP discount windows to book?

In any case, we also touched on borrowing an idea from RCI for Ongoing Searches - but for CWP resorts.  So if you performed a search for a resort that had no availability - you could save that search as an Ongoing Search - and it would then keep searching for you and if that particular search became available - you would receive an email notification that your ongoing search was fulfilled - and it would then either automatically book it for you if you had enough points available - or you would have up to x hours to resolve the ongoing search match before the inventory was returned to the pool.

I also like your idea of having a Saved Searches function - whereby you could set up searches that would not process until a future date.  Once that date arrives - you would receive an email notification indicating if there was any availability (basically it would process a normal date range search with the "flexible" option automatically enabled) - and if not - did you want to set up an Ongoing Search to keep looking?

Your idea for a Notes area would probably be a good idea for the mobile app ideation section, I will add it to that section.  Basically a "Live Your Bucket List" free form section for each scheduled vacation and/or resort.  There was talk at one point of Wyndham coordinating scheduled excursions in advance - so this same section could have excursion options listed that you could sign up for ahead of time - and would then be listed in in this same area.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I wasn’t the only person who was viewing the new feature and providing input, I’m merely sharing a couple of screenshots of the MVP 1.0 calendar view release. It will improve iteratively once released based upon live feedback. It’s not a once and done - it’s an agile dev process over time with a basic release coming next week.
> 
> We will keep the duration option on the list for now and then revisit as we move forward. I tend to agree the duration checkbox would still be useful for those of us who have a general date range in mind but are flexible on a +/- number of days for the actual stay.
> 
> ...


Just saw the Availability Calendar video, I just can't wait to be able to 'browse' again!!!  As for the duration option, it would be nice for those who prefer the search feature as rolled out last month.  If you use the Availability Calendar, the duration option is of less value since it's easy to see +/- days from the calendar itself.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Another reason that this would be helpful in this iteration of the website is that, outside of the upcoming availability calendar that will center on a single resort at a time, the other searches show multiple nearby resorts. Because the search results could come up with, say, a combination of resorts where you may or may not have ARP, I assume that's why there's nothing preventing me from plugging in dates that are within the ARP period, even if most/all of the search results that come up are for resorts where I don't have ARP. I find it disconcerting that no dates are blocked off for windows that I can't book in (e.g., if I'm searching Orlando where I have no ARP, it would help me to have the check-in dates farther than 10 months blocked), and I know that's because I'm not searching a single resort but a range of resorts that could potentially contain someplace I do have ARP - but having the booking windows (advance, standard, express) marked in some way would at least help an owner avoid accidentally straying into a window where they can't book. Or, maybe I'm short some points for the reservation I want, but there's a visual indication that I'm only 5 days before the start of the express period when I can borrow from next year. That sort of thing.
> 
> As an aside, because there are no limitations on the calendar even though my account might have certain limitations, I'm actually able to plug in dates farther than 13 months out and start a search (though then I get the "Something unexpected" message after a short spin).



The date picker widget isn't going to allow for the capability to add any additional content as it takes up much less real estate since it's only using half the screen while the other half of the screen is dedicated to displaying the availability results once a date range is chosen.  Perhaps they could color code the actual date on the picker to indicate a different reservation window - that might work - and provide a legend for the color codes somewhere.  I will give it some more thought.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Just saw the Availability Calendar video, I just can't wait to be able to 'browse' again!!!  As for the duration option, it would be nice for those who prefer the search feature as rolled out last month.  If you use the Availability Calendar, the duration option is of less value since it's easy to see +/- days from the calendar itself.



I have every expectation that once it's actually released - we will see some bugs and there will be fixes to be documented and submitted.  I also already see some ideas on enhancements.  We will keep the feedback loops open as we move forward.  

One of the items that was discussed on yesterday's call was an option to basically pick a date range and to see ALL matching availability across the entire system.  There was hesitation from the back office team on this item from a performance standpoint.  We also learned that the "My Dates are Flexible" checkbox was a tall order and this almost didn't make it into the initial release for various reasons.  When we brought up the "My Duration Is Flexible" option, that's when this was brought to our attention from the PDM.  That said, we did walk the PDM through the justification for the duration function - so we'll see where it leads.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jun 17, 2020)

Some of us are less concerned about response time than we are about multiple options being presented so that we have fewer overall searches.  My problem with the site, today, is the endless number of searching I'm forced to do (and response time that is not noticeably faster, at least to me).  It's a tradeoff.  I understand the issues they are having with search parameters being too broad.  Duration Flexibility will not be important to me once we have the calendar.  ALL my bookings started with browsing the calendar where start/finish date options are clearly spelled out.  I'll be very happy just to see what we saw before, in regard to the calculator


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Perhaps they could color code the actual date on the picker to indicate a different reservation window - that might work - and provide a legend for the color codes somewhere. I will give it some more thought.


For me, a color code with legend would actually be more visually helpful than the small circled letter codes that they used on the previous website.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> For me, a color code with legend would actually be more visually helpful than the small circled letter codes that they used on the previous website.



Recent items discussed here have been added to our enhancements section, screenshot below for reference.  After giving it some more thought, I drafted items 21 & 22 for the new calendar view.  Give them a once over and please provide feedback.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The old points calculator was relatively simple.  You would pick a date range and it would then show you how many points you had eligible for that date range.  That's it in a nutshell.  What I'm trying to envision for the new website is a replacement that would eliminate the need for the points calculator function.  In the Points Summary area (screenshot for reference), right now there's the  general amount of points available for each use year:
> 
> View attachment 22215
> 
> ...



In my scenario for waiting it is where I don't have ARP and need to wait until standard booking opens up.  But the same could go for folks who are waiting for discount windows.

I love the idea of bringing in some sort of OGS like RCI.

On the push notification idea, I would just want something where I could click a resort name and schedule a reminder to either text or email me on a date that I either enter or select from a calendar.  And a free form line for text would be great.  For Example, I'm looking at Shearwater and I click something to add a reminder for myself to make a reservation at my 10 month mark (since I don't have ARP), and have the ability to type in a little line about "make reservation for my nephew Douglas' wedding" . Or maybe it wouldn't need to be attached to a resort at all, maybe just somewhere out there.  I don't know, just spitballing.



HitchHiker71 said:


> I have every expectation that once it's actually released - we will see some bugs and there will be fixes to be documented and submitted.  I also already see some ideas on enhancements.  We will keep the feedback loops open as we move forward.
> 
> One of the items that was discussed on yesterday's call was an option to basically pick a date range and to see ALL matching availability across the entire system.  There was hesitation from the back office team on this item from a performance standpoint.  We also learned that the "My Dates are Flexible" checkbox was a tall order and this almost didn't make it into the initial release for various reasons.  When we brought up the "My Duration Is Flexible" option, that's when this was brought to our attention from the PDM.  That said, we did walk the PDM through the justification for the duration function - so we'll see where it leads.



Maybe by region or by experience type (beach, mountain, city, etc) so it doesn't chug?  I really like this idea, though!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 17, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> In my scenario for waiting it is where I don't have ARP and need to wait until standard booking opens up.  But the same could go for folks who are waiting for discount windows.
> 
> I love the idea of bringing in some sort of OGS like RCI.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  Yes we also discussed by vacation type - i.e. beaches, mountains, cities - and/or by seasons - winter, spring, summer, fall.  We also discussed the fact that the sales organization would find this handy during presentations - being able to demo the ability to search by vacation type and/or seasons.  This type of preferential search would limit the hit to the system - while also allowing owners to search across regions more easily.  So for example, beaches would include places like Hawaii, Fiji, Florida/Carolinas, California, Caribbean.  These resorts span multiple regions yet still limit the search scope to a reasonable number of resorts per vacation type.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Jun 17, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Recent items discussed here have been added to our enhancements section, screenshot below for reference. After giving it some more thought, I drafted items 21 & 22 for the new calendar view. Give them a once over and please provide feedback.



Regarding item #21, would it be better to color code the calendar square (background) instead of the date number?  I think colored calendar squares would stand out more than colored date numbers.  And gray squares could indicate dates outside your available booking window...


----------



## r4rab (Jun 18, 2020)

bobbyoc23 said:


> Regarding item #21, would it be better to color code the calendar square (background) instead of the date number?  I think colored calendar squares would stand out more than colored date numbers.  And gray squares could indicate dates outside your available booking window...



I agree with this. Same comment for item #22, color code the background of the text box being displayed. It can often be difficult to distinguish colors on small font characters especially when there is only a single character. Probably less of an issue on 22 but visually I always prefer background color highlighting to foreground.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 27, 2020)

@Richelle @HitchHiker71 I had a problem with Points Deposit today that I don't see documented although I may have missed it.  I was using my MacBook running OS 10.15.5 and Safari 13.1.1. On the Points Deposit screen, I could enter the points to deposit and select the UY but then there was no Continue button to click. I wasn't getting any kind of error, there was just no button at all to continue the transaction. I logged out and back in a couple of times with the same result. I tried it on my iPhone XS (iOS 13.5.1) and I positioned the screen at just the right location, I got a Continue button but if I scrolled just slightly, it went away. I was afraid to complete the transaction, so I went to my last device, my iPad (2019 model) and tried it there. It worked just as it should so I completed the points deposit on that device.  

If this has been addressed above, I apologize for the duplication.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 27, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Recent items discussed here have been added to our enhancements section, screenshot below for reference.  After giving it some more thought, I drafted items 21 & 22 for the new calendar view.  Give them a once over and please provide feedback.
> 
> View attachment 22230


Regarding #18, if there are 5 1BR units, I do not want to see them 5 times.  If there was a field that indicated how many, that would be nice, but I'm sure I don't want to see the same room type repeated multiple times.
Regarding the discussion on color - red/green are not not good color choices for those who are color blind. You can use one or the other, but not both.

Thanks for the details and keeping us updated.


----------



## JimmieJames1 (Jun 27, 2020)

It would be nice if when returning to the site it would automatically revert to the log in screen if the session has timed out like voyager did - now it returns to the screen you were previously on and until you attempt to do something you don'k know if you are still active or if you have to go back and again log in. 

It would also be nice on the listing of reservations when loaded by threes and you select a reservation to look at and go back to the listing it would show all reservations without having to reload them by threes from the beginning again.   And you have already addressed the listing of more info on the reservation list.

For my use it is certainly far superior to voyager operation and getting better thanks to you fellows - thanks much !!!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey TUGgers ... I haven't been able to dedicate as much as my life to TUG this year as I have in the past (been busy prepping for my new career after my IT job of 25 years was outsourced offshore last summer )...that's not why I'm here now though, so I'll leave it there before I start whining about it. Tonight I'm here to whine about Wyndham.

Forgive me for not reading thru the hundreds of posts about the new site. I really just have a (hopefully) quick question or 2. 

Did they do away with VIP instant upgrades? Or is it something they broke and are working on fixing?

I noticed the new site a few weeks back... logged in to search for something and immediately hated the it just as much as the upgrade a few years back. It's prettier though. Today it seems to function better than it did when I first tried. Looks nicer on my mobile devices too.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 30, 2020)

Free2Roam said:


> Hey TUGgers ... I haven't been able to dedicate as much as my life to TUG this year as I have in the past (been busy prepping for my new career after my IT job of 25 years was outsourced offshore last summer )...that's not why I'm here now though, so I'll leave it there before I start whining about it. Tonight I'm here to whine about Wyndham.
> 
> Forgive me for not reading thru the hundreds of posts about the new site. I really just have a (hopefully) quick question or 2.
> 
> ...


Not sure what is going on with the instant upgrades. I had to call the other day, the 1st VC couldn't do it, either. Guess it was a good thing we got disconnected while they were working on it. Calling back the VC was able to do it, no problem.   So... to answer your question, they did not do away with them, but doesn't look like they are functioning well.

With this new system, the VC's have different capabilities than we do.  I've been calling a lot more lately and the VC's have been great at getting things done that we can't.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 30, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> @Richelle @HitchHiker71 I had a problem with Points Deposit today that I don't see documented although I may have missed it. I was using my MacBook running OS 10.15.5 and Safari 13.1.1. On the Points Deposit screen, I could enter the points to deposit and select the UY but then there was no Continue button to click. I wasn't getting any kind of error, there was just no button at all to continue the transaction. I logged out and back in a couple of times with the same result. I tried it on my iPhone XS (iOS 13.5.1) and I positioned the screen at just the right location, I got a Continue button but if I scrolled just slightly, it went away. I was afraid to complete the transaction, so I went to my last device, my iPad (2019 model) and tried it there. It worked just as it should so I completed the points deposit on that device.
> 
> If this has been addressed above, I apologize for the duplication.



The continue button was sort of grayed out after I entered the amount of points I wanted to deposit. I had to click elsewhere on the screen to get it to be clickable. Clicking on the continue button twice did the trick too. I did mention that but I don’t think it’s documented. I am not sure if the cause of that, is the cause if your issue too. I would recommend trying to clear website data and close out of all browser tabs and safari before going back in again. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 30, 2020)

@Sandi Bo - Thanks so much! I'll call later today


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 30, 2020)

Richelle said:


> The continue button was sort of grayed out after I entered the amount of points I wanted to deposit. I had to click elsewhere on the screen to get it to be clickable. Clicking on the continue button twice did the trick too. I did mention that but I don’t think it’s documented. I am not sure if the cause of that, is the cause if your issue too. I would recommend trying to clear website data and close out of all browser tabs and safari before going back in again. Hopefully that helps.


Well, I actually moved all my remaining points for this year so I can’t try it. On the Points Deposit screen I now get the message, “The points deposit window for your membership has expired.Points may only be deposited within the first 3 months of your current use year.”

The message is actually incorrect in my situation. I am silver VIP so I normally have 6 months to deposit my points, not 3. But, regardless, I don’t have any available to deposit right now. I do have 2 trips planned later this year and if things don’t change dramatically for the better with the coronavirus, I’ll be cancelling those and need to deposit them in a future year. I’ll see what happens if/when we get that point.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Richelle (Jun 30, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Well, I actually moved all my remaining points for this year so I can’t try it. On the Points Deposit screen I now get the message, “The points deposit window for your membership has expired.Points may only be deposited within the first 3 months of your current use year.”
> 
> The message is actually incorrect in my situation. I am silver VIP so I normally have 6 months to deposit my points, not 3. But, regardless, I don’t have any available to deposit right now. I do have 2 trips planned later this year and if things don’t change dramatically for the better with the coronavirus, I’ll be cancelling those and need to deposit them in a future year. I’ll see what happens if/when we get that point.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



I get the same message and I’m gold. I should probably add that to the list. Might confuse or upset people.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 1, 2020)

*REGRESSIONS*


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 1, 2020)

*BUGS



*


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 1, 2020)

*ENHANCEMENTS







*


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 1, 2020)

*CONTENT MANAGEMENT



*


----------



## Richelle (Jul 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Recent items discussed here have been added to our enhancements section, screenshot below for reference.  After giving it some more thought, I drafted items 21 & 22 for the new calendar view.  Give them a once over and please provide feedback.
> 
> View attachment 22230



In addition to what you put in #21, add a color code that indicates those days are invalid check out dates.  For example, when you book in the standard booking window, most resorts have a minimum 3-night requirement.  So if your check-in date is the 1st, the 2nd and 3rd cannot be chosen as check out dates.  Maybe color them in red.  Some resorts require a full week.  Usually, those are associate or affiliate locations.  Maybe in the legend, they can put something like, "These dates are not valid check-out dates due to minimum night requirements".  Right now, those dates are crossed off, so it looks like those dates are booked, instead of not being valid check out dates.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> *CONTENT MANAGEMENT
> 
> View attachment 22789*



Content Management item #4 seems to be fixed now.  I've been able to find Limetree through the resort map, through searches and in the availability search function.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 2, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> *ENHANCEMENTS
> 
> View attachment 22785
> 
> ...



The problem I see with # 18, is if the owner doesn't specify a unit type, and there are 30 one-bedroom units available. You have to scroll down 30 rooms to see if there are 2 or 3 bedrooms.  If you're looking to see what upgrades are available, you're not going to search by room type.  I know RCI displays the available rooms the way you described, but I am not sure this would be a good option.  Especially if someone is booking in the low season when there is a ton of inventory.  I like the idea of knowing how many are available.  Perhaps instead of listing 5 1-bedrooms, instead put "5 available" next to it as they do on some hotel sites.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 2, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Well, I actually moved all my remaining points for this year so I can’t try it. On the Points Deposit screen I now get the message, “The points deposit window for your membership has expired.Points may only be deposited within the first 3 months of your current use year.”
> 
> The message is actually incorrect in my situation. I am silver VIP so I normally have 6 months to deposit my points, not 3. But, regardless, I don’t have any available to deposit right now. I do have 2 trips planned later this year and if things don’t change dramatically for the better with the coronavirus, I’ll be cancelling those and need to deposit them in a future year. I’ll see what happens if/when we get that point.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



I added this to the list.


----------



## neuroDad (Jul 18, 2020)

When I have 3 reservations at the same resort for the same date range (2 owners + guest), one of the reservations gets duplicated and hides one of the others on the "Upcoming Vacations" tab. The total number of reservations is correct, but I can't see the confirmation # for the hidden reservation or modify it.

I saw that this was partially fixed according to the information above (Regression #17), but I started experiencing this within the last week or two when I added a third reservation to certain weeks.

I did find a workaround however. If you go to "Transaction History" you can find the hidden reservation (had to get confirmation # from email to know which one it was) and click "View Transaction Details". This takes you to the page where you can modify or cancel the reservation.


----------



## jumoe (Jul 18, 2020)

@HitchHiker71, thanks for directing me to the right spot to report these items, and to view the list of regressions, enhancements, bugs, etc.
I have 2 issues to report.

First:
Ocean Blvd.
I book a unit in Tower4.  I choose the upgrade to Tower2.   The final confirmation page tells me Tower3.  When I go back to review it has no Tower.  
So - where is my unit?  I called the resort, and they can tell me unit size, but they are not allowed to tell me the Tower.  Shouldn't I as the owner be able to see the Tower I booked?
Book this in Tower4:



Upgrade to this says Tower2:



Sidebar says this which looks correct as Tower2:




Immediate Confirmation page shows Tower3



and when I go back to review it has NO Tower






Second:
When I click "logout" it takes me to the down for maintenance page - every time.








						Down For Maintenance
					






					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				



Took me a few days to figure this out...I thought the site happened to be down for maintenance. 
I have since cleared all history from the browser and cleared all cookies.
My work around is that I created a link to the login page. And, whenever I want to log in, I have to click the link.
This might just be a me & my browser thing - but I thought I should mention.


----------



## jumoe (Jul 18, 2020)

And Third.  I had the same thing happen to me that @lost patience had in this thread:








						Website glitches!  Reservation list errors and can't add guest name
					

Seems like the website is having all sorts of issues tonight.  I tried to add a guest name and after the last "confirm" button you are kicked out of the modify section.  Went back in to check, and guest name had NOT been added.  I tried Chrome, Firefox, IE.  Anyone else have this issue?  Plus we...




					tugbbs.com
				



.
I wonder if it is a "*same day*" thing that is happening, or a "*just booked a few minutes ago*"
My niece wanted to run up to Indio tonight.  So I just booked her at Indio.  Booked under me (owner) - as I needed the address from her ID.
Got her address details.  Went back in to add the guest certificate.  
Filled it all out.    The final submit took me to a mostly blue page and did *NOT *add the guest certificate.
I tried three times - every time.  Blue page.  No Guest added.
As there is availability at Indio tonight, I ended up booking another unit and putting the guest certificate on right away and that worked.
This is the page I got when I attempted to submit the guest certificate:


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 18, 2020)

Are others still having login issues?  I have an owner on our account that can't login. Can't request his username (get message the information doesn't match). Can't do a password reset (get message the information doesn't match).  Can't register them as a new user. VC couldn't help me, it was late, and I'm going to call tomorrow and see if someone else can figure out what's going on.  Any tips appreciated, I am at a loss as to what else to do to get them access again.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jul 19, 2020)

Has anyone been able to find the financial info that shows your maintenance fees for each contract?


----------



## TjTraveler (Jul 19, 2020)

I am a new member (resale) and it gives me an error when going to rci to look at availability.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 19, 2020)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> Has anyone been able to find the financial info that shows your maintenance fees for each contract?


That is regression id#6. May not be available until September.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 19, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> When I have 3 reservations at the same resort for the same date range (2 owners + guest), one of the reservations gets duplicated and hides one of the others on the "Upcoming Vacations" tab. The total number of reservations is correct, but I can't see the confirmation # for the hidden reservation or modify it.
> 
> I saw that this was partially fixed according to the information above (Regression #17), but I started experiencing this within the last week or two when I added a third reservation to certain weeks.
> 
> I did find a workaround however. If you go to "Transaction History" you can find the hidden reservation (had to get confirmation # from email to know which one it was) and click "View Transaction Details". This takes you to the page where you can modify or cancel the reservation.


I see that issue too.  The issue of missing reservations should clear itself up overnight, but that didn't happen on my last one.


TjTraveler said:


> I am a new member (resale) and it gives me an error when going to rci to look at availability.



It can take a while for the RCI account to get set up.  I've heard as long as 6 weeks, but who knows how long with COVID messing things up.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 19, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are others still having login issues?  I have an owner on our account that can't login. Can't request his username (get message the information doesn't match). Can't do a password reset (get message the information doesn't match).  Can't register them as a new user. VC couldn't help me, it was late, and I'm going to call tomorrow and see if someone else can figure out what's going on.  Any tips appreciated, I am at a loss as to what else to do to get them access again.



Are they trying with the same device every time?  What browser are they using? The VC's are not IT folk.  They can only go by a script.


----------



## TjTraveler (Jul 19, 2020)

Richelle said:


> It can take a while for the RCI account to get set up.  I've heard as long as 6 weeks, but who knows how long with COVID messing things up.



Thanks. Good to know. I'm not real worried right now.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 19, 2020)

jumoe said:


> @HitchHiker71, thanks for directing me to the right spot to report these items, and to view the list of regressions, enhancements, bugs, etc.
> I have 2 issues to report.
> 
> First:
> ...



Item 1:

Thanks for the feedback. I would have to attempt to reproduce all of the steps in item 1 which I will attempt to do sometime soon.

Item 2:

I cannot reproduce this. When I logout from my iPhone via Safari, it takes me right back to the login page. What device, OS version, browser and browser version are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 19, 2020)

jumoe said:


> And Third. I had the same thing happen to me that @lost patience had in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the reported problem is that you cannot add a GC to an existing reservation for another owner that also exists on the account and has their own login? I only have a single login to my account so I won’t be able to repro this item. Please advise if I’m not interpreting the specific steps to repro the reported problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumoe (Jul 19, 2020)

item 1:  I hope you can reproduce.   It is disheartening to not know where I will be staying!

item 2:


HitchHiker71 said:


> I cannot reproduce this. When I logout from my iPhone via Safari, it takes me right back to the login page. What device, OS version, browser and browser version are you using?


I am using a desktop windows computer, and usually a not totally run-of-the mill-browser - this occurred in "Vivaldi" (written off Chrome base).  But I have had the same thing happen when I tried Chrome and Opera. (I use many different browsers - chrome, firefox, ie, edge, opera, brave and Vivaldi - as for my day job I need multiple browsers open for testing)

item 3:    I am the owner, I booked under me (the owner).  I (logged in as me - owner) went back in to add the guest certificate, and could not.  This one will be difficult to reproduce as you have to be ready to add a guest certificate to a reservation you just booked.

Thank you @HitchHiker71 for at least taking a look!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 20, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Are they trying with the same device every time?  What browser are they using? The VC's are not IT folk.  They can only go by a script.


My nephew is using his cell phone.  I tried (to login or register his account) using my laptop (macbook/chrome).  I'll try more on other browsers and my cell phone. I didn't get a chance today (which is actually yesterday now) to call Wyndham.   Thanks.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 20, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> My nephew is using his cell phone.  I tried (to login or register his account) using my laptop (macbook/chrome).  I'll try more on other browsers and my cell phone. I didn't get a chance today (which is actually yesterday now) to call Wyndham.   Thanks.


This is regarding logging in to the new system. I just tried on my Samsung Note Galaxy Note9 (and using chrome on it). Same message (The combination of information you provide is incorrect. Please call ....).  I get that trying to get the login name for my nephew (who had a login) or my brother-in-law (who did not). Their names are similar (but not identical). The BIL is the one I'd been trying to get added to the account for a couple years and they just got fixed a couple weeks ago. Wondering if that somehow messed things up.  I dunno.  Nephew has spent time on the phone with Wyndham, so have I.  And no closer than we were when we started. I'll try calling again when they open.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 20, 2020)

jumoe said:


> item 1:  I hope you can reproduce.   It is disheartening to not know where I will be staying!
> 
> item 2:
> 
> ...



The website FAQ explicitly outlines which browsers are supported:









						Ask and Answer
					

Have a timeshare question? Club Wyndham has your answer. View a list of owner asks to find an answer to your Club Wyndham question. Or contact Club Wyndham for more help.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				






> The Club Wyndham owner website has enhanced technology that isn’t compatible with some internet browsers. For the best experience, please upgrade to the most recent version of Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox, Apple Safari, or Microsoft Edge. The website does not support Microsoft Internet Explorer, browsers that filter out code required for normal operation of the site, or browsers that are run in compatibility mode.



From a problem logging perspective, we are only submitting feedback if the reported issues can be reproduced using one of the four named browsers above.  If you can repro the issue(s) using the above supported browser(s), then we will add the reported issue to our list for follow up.

Specific to item 3, which browser(s) were used when this occurred?  Personally, I'm not in a position to burn a GC for testing purposes as I'm doing some renting right now to burn points and am preserving my GCs, and I don't currently have any rental bookings to process, but if I do, I'll certainly test at that time.  If someone else would like to repro item 3 and report back results, it would be most appreciated. 

@jumoe is this issue still present - in other words can you still repro this issue after waiting overnight to make the GC add?  Or does this only occur immediately after?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 20, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> This is regarding logging in to the new system. I just tried on my Samsung Note Galaxy Note9 (and using chrome on it). Same message (The combination of information you provide is incorrect. Please call ....).  I get that trying to get the login name for my nephew (who had a login) or my brother-in-law (who did not). Their names are similar (but not identical). The BIL is the one I'd been trying to get added to the account for a couple years and they just got fixed a couple weeks ago. Wondering if that somehow messed things up.  I dunno.  Nephew has spent time on the phone with Wyndham, so have I.  And no closer than we were when we started. I'll try calling again when they open.



This is a stupid question, but I have to ask for my own sanity.  I assume you verified with Wyndham that all the information you are using is correct when you try to register?  Wyndham member number and phone number (or contract number)?  If so, I would recommend talking to the title to verify all this.  The VC can only see the front end.  That issue I had with the old owner's name showing up on my account, was actually on the front end.  On the title's side, I was the only owner.  So the issue needed to be fixed on the front end.  I would verify with the title department, what they see.  Verify they have all his information there.  Also, verify the phone number and email are correct on their side.


----------



## neuroDad (Jul 20, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I see that issue too.  The issue of missing reservations should clear itself up overnight, but that didn't happen on my last one.



After five or six days, the missing reservation finally reappeared. No idea why.


----------



## jumoe (Jul 20, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @jumoe is this issue still present - in other words can you still repro this issue after waiting overnight to make the GC add? Or does this only occur immediately after?


Item 3:  I am not able to wait overnight when my niece is at the front desk trying to check in.   Browsers attempted:    The oddball ones as well as Chrome, IE, Edge, and Firefox.  And yes - I mentioned difficult to duplicate unless you are in the position to book, then go back and add the guest certificate.  I am sure that those developing the application could do so in their local, dev, or cat environments.  I have not had the issue other times... but that is not to say that it hasn't happened to others.  Maybe @lost patience will chime in as they first reported it.  
I will make sure to try in one of the 4 supported browsers before reporting any additional issues.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 23, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> *ENHANCEMENTS
> 
> View attachment 22785*



This relates to enhancement requests #4 and #8 - both of those refer to the points displayed for the current use year, but I would like to see those enhancements for the display of future use years as well. Right now, my 2021 points show as one large point total, but there's nowhere that indicates what my normal UY point amount is. The only way for me to figure it out is to manually add up the point totals on my contract page (and I don't have them committed to memory because my odds and evens are different and I've only had this combination of contracts since last year). Since ARP reservations are frequently booked during the preceding year, it would help to see those points broken out for future years as well as the current use year. Currently the wording for my 2021 use year says "438,150 / 592,500 Available Use Year Points" - however, my 2021 UY allotment is not 592,500 points - it's 388,500 points, but that number isn't displayed anywhere on that page. (I guess #8 is more important than #4 for all of the above, though as a planner I'd like to know whether my future year's points are above or below my points deposit threshold, since I only have the first 3 months to deposit, assuming no extensions like this year.)


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 23, 2020)

Also, another ARP issue that came up for me. I wanted to see if the system would recognize my ARP converted fixed week at Flagstaff (though I don't plan to actually use it anytime in the near future). It only let me select that particular week/unit type in the ARP period, which I thought was very cool - I tried different combinations and only mine showed as a valid check-in date. But when I clicked "book" I got the "Oops, something unexpected just happened" message. This was on Chrome on Windows and mobile. (Last year was the first year I owned it and I couldn't check because I had already booked all of my 2020 points by the time the ARP window rolled around, so I have no idea how converted fixed week ARP worked in the prior system.)


----------



## comicbookman (Jul 23, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> Also, another ARP issue that came up for me. I wanted to see if the system would recognize my ARP converted fixed week at Flagstaff (though I don't plan to actually use it anytime in the near future). It only let me select that particular week/unit type in the ARP period, which I thought was very cool - I tried different combinations and only mine showed as a valid check-in date. But when I clicked "book" I got the "Oops, something unexpected just happened" message. This was on Chrome on Windows and mobile. (Last year was the first year I owned it and I couldn't check because I had already booked all of my 2020 points by the time the ARP window rolled around, so I have no idea how converted fixed week ARP worked in the prior system.)



It would also be nice if the contract information on the My Ownership page displayed information on what the particular week/unit type was for converted fixed week contracts.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 1, 2020)

An upgrade issue that has been discussed on the board but may not have made the list.

Situation:  Looking for availability at a particular resort and it shows a 2BR lock off unit, a 1BR Deluxe and a 1BR Suite.  I book the smaller component and am offered an upgrade to the 2BR LO but when I accept the upgrade, red text appears saying the 2BR LO unit is not available, presumably because I just booked part of the LO unit.

Change the situation just a little and say there are two 1BR Suites available plus a 1BR Deluxe unit and a 2BR LO.  In that case, booking one of the 1BR Suites will allow an upgrade to the 2BR LO because both components of the 2BR LO are still available.

It may be one of the things we just have to live with.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 1, 2020)

chapjim said:


> An upgrade issue that has been discussed on the board but may not have made the list.
> 
> Situation: Looking for availability at a particular resort and it shows a 2BR lock off unit, a 1BR Deluxe and a 1BR Suite. I book the smaller component and am offered an upgrade to the 2BR LO but when I accept the upgrade, red text appears saying the 2BR LO unit is not available, presumably because I just booked part of the LO unit.
> 
> ...



Jim, do you know if the VCs can book the lockoff in that situation if you call?


----------



## chapjim (Aug 1, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Jim, do you know if the VCs can book the lockoff in that situation if you call?



I called and no, they can't do it either.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 1, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I called and no, they can't do it either.



If the VCs cannot do it either - this most likely means it's a back end issue, not a front end/website issue.  Not going to be fixed any time soon as a result, but we will add it to our tracker of course.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 1, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> If the VCs cannot do it either - this most likely means it's a back end issue, not a front end/website issue.  Not going to be fixed any time soon as a result, but we will add it to our tracker of course.


It makes sense in a perverse kind of way -- if you take away part, the whole isn't available any more.  The easy fix would be not to offer upgrades in that situation.  Even that might not be easy since you don't want to take away all chances of an upgrade to a 2BR LO unit.  Just when that's all that's available.


----------



## lost patience (Aug 3, 2020)

@jumoe @HitchHiker71 Update on issues with adding a guest name.  I have needed to add guest names a couple of times in the last couple of weeks after the call center closed, but needed for checkin that night.  The GP will NOT apply when I copy and paste in the guest info.  BUT.... if I type in the info manually it works just fine.   I am in the same situation, I do not want to use a GP unnecessarily which makes duplicating this difficult - I would like to see if I could narrow it down to which line is the one causing the issue.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> After five or six days, the missing reservation finally reappeared. No idea why.



Can I ask, how many reservations did you have before the one reappeared and what resort the missing reservation was at?  I had one that was missing for longer than that.  I was showing 15 reservations, and that included the duplicate.  When I canceled another reservation, it reappeared.  I was able to get it to disappear again by booking another reservation.  These were Ocean Walk reservations.  It didn't do the same thing with Sea Watch.


----------



## neuroDad (Aug 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Can I ask, how many reservations did you have before the one reappeared and what resort the missing reservation was at?  I had one that was missing for longer than that.  I was showing 15 reservations, and that included the duplicate.  When I canceled another reservation, it reappeared.  I was able to get it to disappear again by booking another reservation.  These were Ocean Walk reservations.  It didn't do the same thing with Sea Watch.



I had 15 or so reservations at the time. This has been an ongoing problem, as duplicates keep disappearing and reappearing regularly. It seems to me that if I don't make any reservations or cancellations for a few days, the problem eventually fixes itself. But as soon as I start changing things, the duplicates come up again. This is for Bonnet Creek.

I've resorted to keeping an Excel file with all my reservations and using the workaround that I mentioned in my previous post to access the hidden reservations.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> I had 15 or so reservations at the time. This has been an ongoing problem, as duplicates keep disappearing and reappearing regularly. It seems to me that if I don't make any reservations or cancellations for a few days, the problem eventually fixes itself. But as soon as I start changing things, the duplicates come up again. This is for Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I've resorted to keeping an Excel file with all my reservations and using the workaround that I mentioned in my previous post to access the hidden reservations.


I wonder if the problem is just with Florida resorts.  Let me see if I can make it happen with bonnet creek.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I wonder if the problem is just with Florida resorts.  Let me see if I can make it happen with bonnet creek.





neuroDad said:


> I had 15 or so reservations at the time. This has been an ongoing problem, as duplicates keep disappearing and reappearing regularly. It seems to me that if I don't make any reservations or cancellations for a few days, the problem eventually fixes itself. But as soon as I start changing things, the duplicates come up again. This is for Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I've resorted to keeping an Excel file with all my reservations and using the workaround that I mentioned in my previous post to access the hidden reservations.


I booked two reservations sat bonnet creek.  neither went missing or duplicated.  Can I ask what month they were booked in?


----------



## neuroDad (Aug 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I booked two reservations sat bonnet creek.  neither went missing or duplicated.  Can I ask what month they were booked in?



September. The duplicates only happen with 3 overlapping reservations, so you would have to burn a GC if you want to test this.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> September. The duplicates only happen with 3 overlapping reservations, so you would have to burn a GC if you want to test this.


there are three owners on my account, so I can book 3 without using a GC.  The ones I had that duplicated and went missing were in September as well.  I had a 1 bedroom suite, 2 bedrooms deluxe lock off, and a 2 bedroom lock-off.  I'll see if I can book three bonnet creek.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 4, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> September. The duplicates only happen with 3 overlapping reservations, so you would have to burn a GC if you want to test this.



I booked just one bonnet creek and it duplicated this time.  one of the duplicates for ocean walk disappeared.  Once I canceled Bonnet creek, it reappeared.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 5, 2020)

I had a problem with Panama City last week.  Had 4 reservations booked, 1 of them showed twice and 1 did not show. I called and the VC's can see them accurately, so had them cancel one I did not need and put appropriate names on the others.    I also had a hot mess with reservations in Hawaii in June. Those all were cancelled, but the duplicates, triplicates, and missing was quite a mess.  So, no, not only Florida resorts. 

Any more, when in doubt, I call and have VC verify accuracy.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 10, 2020)

I have been a lurker here for about a year, there's good insight. I just registered because I am so fed up with the new website.

I was hoping some or all of my complaints would be addressed between May or whenever the old website went away and now.

Here are some of the most frustrating issues.
1. There's no way to see how many current use year points I have left, or what is available for next year.
- under the old system, I saw all my points PER CONTRACT (I have 4), how many points I have left. This is important to me because two of my contracts are bonus contracts and one expires this year... without calling I have no idea how many points I need to use before 9/30 (when my use year ends)
- the system currently does not show my bonus contract for next year, just the total number of points I have in my other contracts

2. When browsing resorts, under the old webpage I could browse the map for resorts, select one on the map, right click and open in a new window, I could have several windows open to browse availability. And at the end of the day you could use the back button to get to your initial search Not now...
- Now trying to right click and open one of the resorts you searched results in the resort being opened in a "default user" context, IE: not logged in... logging in brings you back to the default resorts page, not the resort page you selected
- When you DO have a resort open in your logged in user context, and use the back button you go back to the default "resorts" page ,with the nationwide map. It does not save search results
- This has frustrated me to no ending and it makes trying to book vacations and browse availability more time consuming

I work in IT and it's pretty obvious the designers of this webpage did not do any Q/A or user surveys prior to designing the new UI, and the fact that it launched without basic functionality (the calendar) even present tells me this was a rushed launch and the only reason there wasn't a full revolt is because of COVID and nobody travelling...

Also hen browsing dates, randomly get "Something unexpected just happened!  But we've been notified and we'll get it fixed as quickly as we can." nonsense... re-doing the search sometimes fixes that

Thanks in advance, I do not know if some of these are being addressed or not


----------



## sjdanb (Aug 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> *CONTENT MANAGEMENT
> 
> View attachment 22789*


I sent in my comments about the new Wyndham website awhile ago and can't find my post.  Anyway, I truly appreciate all of the ideas, pros, cons, etc. you and some others have posted.  I hope to look at each of your many points and perhaps make some comments pertaining to specific items.  Again, thank you for all of the work you and others have put into this endeavor.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 25, 2020)

Craig, I'm hoping you'll be able to get this information to someone who can rectify something that's a major problem at Emerald Grande for us, our guests and all the staff at the front desk.

Those of us who've owned prior to May 2017 will remember how we used to sometimes make split reservations. Meaning it showed as the reservation as split between two different units. Sometimes the resorts would be able to keep you in the same unit but there was no guarantee that you wouldn't have to move units when you had a spit reservation. It would be extremely helpful if they could bring this feature back for Emerald Grande inventory..

I started a thread titled Emerald Grande that explains more about the problem.


----------



## neuroDad (Aug 27, 2020)

According to a Wyndham rep that I just spoke to, we should be able to opt-in and opt-out of VIP upgrades for existing reservations through the website. I haven't found any way to actually do it, so I'm assuming this is a regression. I don't believe this has been addressed at all, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 27, 2020)

neuroDad said:


> According to a Wyndham rep that I just spoke to, we should be able to opt-in and opt-out of VIP upgrades for existing reservations through the website. I haven't found any way to actually do it, so I'm assuming this is a regression. I don't believe this has been addressed at all, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


Added to the regression list.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 27, 2020)

I complained no end about the Voyager reservation list being upside-down.  Now, I'll complain about having to scroll down the list three at a time.  Then, if you want to go back to that reservation, you have to start at the top again.

I would like to see a list of reservations, no photos, with relevant data about the reservations.  Click on the reservation to modify/cancel it.

And, a back arrow that takes you back to the last page you were on, not the top of the list.


----------



## jcraycraft (Aug 27, 2020)

Agree with the above
OR
Traveler and Points used on the list so that i don't have to drill down to the details in the first place


----------



## troy12n (Aug 27, 2020)

chapjim said:


> And, a back arrow that takes you back to the last page you were on, not the top of the list.



This is one of my chief complaints, clicking "back" always takes you back to the generic page you were on, such as resorts, or reservations, it does not take you to the previously viewed page. They should be able to do this with cookies, this is 2020 and this webpage is acting like it's 1998 again with respects to a lot of functionality. 

Like, I was just viewing a resort in North Carolina... that's cool, let me take you to a search which includes Pagosa Springs and Avon... makes complete sense

Also as previously mentioned, there is no ability to right click on a resort and open it in a new tab or window AND it maintain your logged in context. It opens the window in the context of a public, non-owner, which is frustrating to no end to me. 

Again, functionality we had before, and lost.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't like how hard it is to look for a specific resort, like Wyndham Shearwater to book ahead.  Just try typing in Shearwater, and you cannot believe stuff that comes up, BESIDES, Shearwater.  It's a terrible "upgrade."  Makes me wonder what other issues there are and why I cannot find inventory.  

I haven't liked the website since the big update that took away easy upgrades. It's been downhill since that upgrade. I am going to be using Wyndham points for more RCI exchanges. We are platinum, so the exchanges have been pretty great through the points' side of things (lots of Maui showing up at 10 months). Weeks are not a good deal with Wyndham points. I can do better with weeks with my regular weeks' account. 

Wyndham doesn't care about platinum owners anymore.  I never get upgrades, when I request them, but I get them through RCI exchanges.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't like how hard it is to look for a specific resort, like Wyndham Shearwater to book ahead.  Just try typing in Shearwater, and you cannot believe stuff that comes up, BESIDES, Shearwater.  It's a terrible "upgrade."  Makes me wonder what other issues there are and why I cannot find inventory.
> 
> I haven't liked the website since the big update that took away easy upgrades. It's been downhill since that upgrade. I am going to be using Wyndham points for more RCI exchanges. We are platinum, so the exchanges have been pretty great through the points' side of things (lots of Maui showing up at 10 months). Weeks are not a good deal with Wyndham points. I can do better with weeks with my regular weeks' account.
> 
> Wyndham doesn't care about platinum owners anymore.  I never get upgrades, when I request them, but I get them through RCI exchanges.



I almost always get instant upgrades (that's why I book them!),  Since I rarely book inside 60 days unless I get an instant upgrade, I don't have a lot to say about upgrades to reservations made inside the 60 day window.

I've received some upgrades to other reservations.  We're in one now.  I booked a 2BR unit in the North Tower at Seawatch and got upgraded to a 3BR Deluxe in the South Tower.  Unit 1510 -- three bedrooms, two baths, 45 foot wide balcony, two people.  We are doing just fine, thank you!

Oh!  I tried to rent it.  I had a 2BR Presidential at Bonnet Creek for the same dates and would have been happy to go there.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I haven't liked the website since the big update that took away easy upgrades. It's been downhill since that upgrade. I am going to be using Wyndham points for more RCI exchanges. We are platinum, so the exchanges have been pretty great through the points' side of things (lots of Maui showing up at 10 months). Weeks are not a good deal with Wyndham points. I can do better with weeks with my regular weeks' account.
> 
> Wyndham doesn't care about platinum owners anymore.  I never get upgrades, when I request them, but I get them through RCI exchanges.



I'm VIP gold.  No issues here getting upgrades and discounts.  If you're expecting to get upgraded to a four-bedroom presidential in clearwater, or a presidential suite at Bonnet Creek over Chrismas or New years, it's not going to happen.  Prime season and major holidays at popular locations are hard to get upgraded.  Also, the larger the room, the harder it is to get upgraded because there are fewer of the big rooms.  So it's easy to get upgraded from a studio to a 1 bedroom at the 60-day mark.  a three-bedroom deluxe to a four-bedroom deluxe, not so much.  About 80% of my reservations are booked at a discount and/or upgraded.  I booked Towers on the grove earlier this week for next week.  I booked a 1 bedroom oceanfront (at a discount) and upgraded to a 3 bedroom deluxe.  Earlier this month we went to Fairfield glade.  I booked a couple 2 bedrooms at a discount and upgraded them both to four bedrooms.  Last year, we booked a couple of two bedrooms at a discount during the prime season in Williamsburg.  Both got upgraded to 3 bedrooms.  Most of my discounted and upgraded reservations are high season, but a few have been prime.




rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't like how hard it is to look for a specific resort, like Wyndham Shearwater to book ahead.  Just try typing in Shearwater, and you cannot believe stuff that comes up, BESIDES, Shearwater.  It's a terrible "upgrade."  Makes me wonder what other issues there are and why I cannot find inventory.




if you're looking from the "Explore resorts" page, it's using a google search engine.  Use the magnifying glass at the top and start to type the name of the resort,  as you're typing it will try to figure out which resort you're looking for and give you the option to click on it.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't like how hard it is to look for a specific resort, like Wyndham Shearwater to book ahead. Just try typing in Shearwater, and you cannot believe stuff that comes up, BESIDES, Shearwater. It's a terrible "upgrade." Makes me wonder what other issues there are and why I cannot find inventory.



If I type in Shearwater in the website search box, shearwater is the first hit:









> I haven't liked the website since the big update that took away easy upgrades. It's been downhill since that upgrade. I am going to be using Wyndham points for more RCI exchanges. We are platinum, so the exchanges have been pretty great through the points' side of things (lots of Maui showing up at 10 months). Weeks are not a good deal with Wyndham points. I can do better with weeks with my regular weeks' account.
> 
> Wyndham doesn't care about platinum owners anymore. I never get upgrades, when I request them, but I get them through RCI exchanges.



Which upgrade are you referring to exactly?

Since the point values of the resorts literally never change, I’m not understanding your point here. It’s not like the resorts cost any more or less points now than they did ten years ago. Perhaps what you mean is that some of the newer resorts cost more points? 

Are you saying that you can book the same Wyndham resorts through RCI for fewer points than using Wyndham points via CWP? I haven’t gone down this road yet myself.

I’m a VIPP and I frequently receive upgrades, both instant upgrades and requested upgrades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 27, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I complained no end about the Voyager reservation list being upside-down. Now, I'll complain about having to scroll down the list three at a time. Then, if you want to go back to that reservation, you have to start at the top again.
> 
> I would like to see a list of reservations, no photos, with relevant data about the reservations. Click on the reservation to modify/cancel it.
> 
> And, a back arrow that takes you back to the last page you were on, not the top of the list.



We will add arrow functions - probably something along the line of “previous search results” and “next search results” or something similar.

You can see a list of just reservations in the translation history section without photos and relevant data:






We have an enhancement request already logged to allow for the above section to be customized as a dashboard function with the fields that each owner deems important for their specific use cases. 

The browser back button not working is by design due to security constraints. Same with not allowing for launching new windows by default when using existing authentication credentials. That said - we will add this to the enhancement list as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdad (Aug 27, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> If I type in Shearwater in the website search box, shearwater is the first hit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, what I think she’s saying is there’s been some success depositing and receiving a VIPP upgraded points unit in the Wyndham RCI portal. She can then search for some discounted Hawaii exchanges vs booking an internal Club Wyndham unit. 

There’s limited Kauai and Maui inventory at her preferred resorts (some aren’t Wyndham). It’s cheaper if you can stay at least 3 weeks at a time, while paying a single RCI exchange fee if the desired unit size and resort has availability for up to a 21 night stay with RCI nightly stays.

Example: a VIPP owner can deposit and book a Wyndham Shearwater 2Br unit at 10 months for 205K plus an RCI exchange fee vs waiting until inside the VIP window to “hopefully” get that same week for 200k (lower level), 225k (middle level) or 250K (upper level Presidential). Shearwater has very limited availability within the VIP discount window, so planning well in advance allows one to lock in the discounted Wyndham (RCI portal) points cost.

Internal Maui (whether it’s an Outrigger or a WM Kihei via Club Pass) inventory is too expensive and unpredictable to plan ahead for Wyndham points discounts. So depositing Wyndham points into the RCI portal and waiting at 10 months allows her to get a non-Wyndham Maui 2Br unit for 205K per week (or less if she tries to get an upgraded value season RCI points deposit).

She also has an RCI weeks account and occasionally there are better exchanges at her preferred resorts. I don’t know if she has and/or uses the RCI points system.


----------

